# [The One Ring] The Marsh Bell



## JoeNotCharles (Sep 23, 2011)

*Part 1: Where Noisome Waters Flow*

The Long Lake stretches away southward to merge into the horizon, grey against a grey sky.  A few buildings cluster on the shore near the mouth of the rushing river which flows down from Dale and the Lonely Mountain to the north, but most of the light and music that beats back the clouds comes from the end of a causeway that stretches out into the Lake itself - the city of Esgaroth, known to most simply as the Lake-Town.







Before reaching the town the bridge passes through a field of blackened stumps jutting from the water, the burnt remains of the old town, destroyed five years ago when the dragon Smaug descended in his wrath.  Today, fishermen moor their boats to the old pilings, and an entirely new set of houses has sprouted on fresh stilts in the bay beyond.  The buildings of the new Lake-Town, like the old, are entirely of wood - fresh, new cut timbers floated down from Mirkwood.

Along either side of the causeway are great rafts which bob up and down with the rising of the lake water, bearing a profusion of inns and taverns which do a brisk trade with the merchants and travelers that are becoming common now that there is again a King in Dale.  Then the causeway splits into a great ring that carves a sort of lagoon out of the lake, around which stand the houses of the townspeople, some on pilings and others floating on rafts like the inns.  Beyond, raw, empty frames of new construction emerge from the Lake as the town continues to expand.

Near the center of town are a few larger structures, including the town hall and the houses of prominent citizens.  While most are of unadorned virgin wood, one particularly large house bears intricate carvings in the Dwarven style, including the sigil of the Lonely Mountain above the door.  This is the house of Glóin, master merchant and envoy of the King Under the Mountain.






_Authiel and Vardolas:_

You've followed the river from the Elven-King's halls on a mission for King Thranduil: Vardolas bears a letter for King Dale of the Lonely Mountain, to be delivered to his factotum at the house of Glóin.  Near the edge of the Woodland Realm he met his guide, Authiel, a warden who has long watched the edge of the human lands.  Now at sunset the two of you approach the causeway leading out to this strange young city.

You are amazed at the exuberance with which the humans have thrown up so many structures in a mere five years, and somewhat bewildered by the riot of sounds and smells - voices raised in a dozen clashing songs pour out of the taverns along the causeway, often drowned by the clink of mugs and rough laughter.  The air smells simultaneously of woodsmoke, rain, sawdust, succulent roasting meat, and over all a pungent smell of fresh tar that turns the stomach.

Although your people barter among themselves, you were given a small store of coin such as the merchants here use.  You wonder whether you should take a room at one of these inns for the night, and present yourselves to Glóin first thing in the morning, or press on and hope you can find his house before it is too late to presume on his hospitality.


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 23, 2011)

Padding along barefoot at a speed he'd refer to as "comfortable", Hobnob Hornblower proud member of the Hornblower family of Hobbits, took a long draw from his strider. He enjoyed the savory flavor of Old Toby, letting the memories of Southfarthing flood his mind. Hobnob smiled, thinking about how pleased his father would be once this was all over. 

The elderly pony walking beside the young Hobbit yawned loudly.[sblock=pony picture.]





[/sblock]
I know, but it's only a little further, and after this you get to retire.  with a glint in his eye, Hobnob winks conspiratorially at his other traveling companion, Riggins. We know, you're to old for this. says the hobbit laughingly to the pony.


----------



## Iron Sky (Sep 23, 2011)

Authiel walks down the street warily, hand always moving towards the sword hilt jutting over her shoulder as though a goblin was about to step out from every side street or a spider crawl out from under every bridge.

She is slender, with long auburn hair, sharp cheekbones framing a hard expression. Her flinty gray eyes seem to catch everything and there is little that speaks of joy or laughter in them.

The industry of the Men of Dale is beyond all I had heard, she says with a sideways glance at Vardolas. Like children full of energy and uncaring what they use it on.


----------



## FourMonos (Sep 25, 2011)

Riggins takes the thick weed he had been chewing out of his mouth, "Oh don't let her fool you Hobbie." Riggins laughs, "She's a fresh as spring.  That's why I chose her for this.  This old pony has more determination than a mare twice her size.  She's perfect for getting us to Laketown."









*OOC:*


Sorry about for posting delays, I kept getting an error when I was posting for a couple days.  I definitely think Riggins would have Hobnob as his Fellowship Focus.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 26, 2011)

Would that they were children.  So young in years yet so old for them.  Still, they have a vitality, a life about them that makes them hurry so.  And it has always been thus, even from the beginning, that they may act and make their own way, and live so short yet so brightly.

The elf smiles at the men and women of Dale, as if both amused and relieved that they exist, touched with a longing or regret.

Vardolas the fair, noble of the Sylvain elves, moves through the town with the grace of the elves.  He moves among the people as if an image from a dream, avoiding fishermen and their barrels of fish, the odd shipwright and his bucket of tar, and other tradesmen as they bustle by; he does this not with the awkwrd gait of one dodging others, but rather at a supernatural-seeming pace that avoids the chaos as if it were not there, as if not a spot fo the market's grime could touch him; very much like a skiff moving at the exact speed so that waves crash around it but never coming near the skiff itself.

Vardolas' long hair and features are fair, beyond the ken of mortals that have never seen an elf of noble blood, though his hooded travelling cloak covers him somewhat.  His garb is that of an elven traveler, unstained in the trip from Mirkwood.


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 26, 2011)

14 spokes spun slowly, leisurely making their way around the over-sized wheel of the cart, never complaining at the light burden they bore. Inside the cart lay most all of Hobnob's gear, business supplies, and journey rations. Excepting the sickle and short sword at the hobbits waist. 

Marybell, Hobnob's mother, insisted that the young Hobbit carry a shield. The particular shield Marybell picked out, was almost as tall as little Hobbie himself, and strapped like a backpack on his shoulders. The shield being as tall as Hobnob was no great feat, as he was short even by Hobbit standards, coming in at a spectacular two foot eleven and three quarters of an inch tall. Or, as Hobbie would say, I'malmostTHREE foot!.

[sblock=Don't let your character know, but...]

Early in Hobnob's life, he was singled out as "the runt", and his family focused more on his education than his work in the field. This caused jealousy with some of his brothers, who felt he was treated with special care. Years of practice honed Hobnob's ability to show extreme courtesy to others, as a result the diminutive hobbit won over his brothers affection, and avoided their wrath. Courtesy, and his uncanny ability to alleviate everyone aches and pains, won Hobnob a warm place in his families heart.

[/sblock]

Oh HO HO! Gin's got you dead to rights Birch.  Patting his stomach as he laughs, Hobnob's mirthful spirit all but radiates around him, and he continues jovially. You couldn't have picked better Gin, nor could I, thanks for coming; I couldn't make it without you. A gruff whinny from Birch causes a burst of laughter from Hobnob, I couldn't make it without you either Birch. wiping a tear from his eye, Hobnob pulls himself together, with another draw from his pipe. After the deep breath, Hobnob allows himself a contented sigh, smoke escaping lazily from his slack jaw.


----------



## Iron Sky (Sep 26, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Would that they were children.  So young in years yet so old for them.  Still, they have a vitality, a life about them that makes them hurry so.  And it has always been thus, even from the beginning, that they may act and make their own way, and live so short yet so brightly.




"As long as they don't live like goblins or orcs - so short yet so darkly." Authiel trails off, lips pursed, eyes distant and cloudy as if remembering some bitter memory. She shakes her head and nimbly steps out of the way, watching cooly as a group of half-drunk fishermen stagger past, boasting to one another loudly.

"I hope this business does not keep us long here - the press of so many strangers makes me think fondly of the dark borders of Mirkwood."


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=60965]Iron Sky[/MENTION], [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]: So what exactly are you doing now?  Flagging down random passersby to ask the way to Gloin's house?  Stopping in an inn?  Becoming enraptured by the sun setting over the water and staring across the lake until something happens?







Birch gives another whinny as the muddy track the hobbits are following curves around a tall clump of trees suddenly opens out into a view of the Long Lake ahead.  The trail has been skirting the edge of the Lake's boggy shore, but now it has reached a wide swathe of stony ground that intersects the lake from the north, and the narrow track has turned into a wide, solid road that runs due south towards the barely visible lights of Lake-Town.  The pony picks up his pace as he finds more solid footing beneath him.

The foot of the bridge to Lake-Town is guarded by a pair of wooden towers that loom higher and higher as the hobbits approach, though in truth by the standards of Men they are but three story houses.  A chain is drawn across the road by the gate house, and beyond it rises a sheer wall of wood - a part of the bridge, drawn up by cunning workings so that it stands vertical.  Until it is released, the bridge to Lake-Town is inaccessible beyond a 30' gap of water.

As the hobbits' cart approaches the chain, a man muffled in a thick cloak over a stout chain haubark steps out of one of the towers.  His hood is thrown back, revealing a helm with wide cheek guards and a narrow noseguard that leaves plenty of visibility for his keen grey eyes.  He looks the cart up and down, rests his spear by the doorway, puts his hands on his hips, and laughs, "Well!  These are the smallest and stoutest dwarves I've yet seen!  I've oft told you, masters, that I need you to grow a little before I let you pass our gate, but I meant _taller_, not _wider_!  Why, you've but traded height for width, and in the end not grown at all!"


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh kind and gracious sir, what a wise and generous greeting.  flatters Hobnob, as he bows slightly I've grown often and tall indeed, to ply our trade we've sojourned with seed, dwarves without beards would be hard to believe, thus we are?  Hobnob allows the riddle to hang in the air, as he waits for someone to guess.

[sblock]I've grown often and tall indeed, to ply our trade we've sojourned with seed, dwarves without beards would be hard to believe, thus we are hobbits who sell pipe-weed.[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Authiel will follow Vardolas' lead since she's pretty wary and uncomfortable here.

In an unrelated note, I changed my character slightly (hair color) since I found a perfect picture for Authiel. It's attached to her first post. Also found some cool pictures. Look up "hobbit" or "dwarf" on deviant art and you can find some decent stuff.







[sblock=Lake Town]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

[sblock=A Hobbit and an Ent]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

[sblock=Another Hobbit]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Sep 28, 2011)

CaBaNa said:


> Oh kind and gracious sir, what a wise and generous greeting.  flatters Hobnob, as he bows slightly I've grown often and tall indeed, to ply our trade we've sojourned with seed, dwarves without beards would be hard to believe, thus we are?  Hobnob allows the riddle to hang in the air, as he waits for someone to guess.




[sblock=ooc]Since you have introduced yourself formally - always a good thing! - make a Courtesy roll.  Since you have Courtesy 3 that's 1d12+3d6 - if the d12 rolls an 11 it counts as 0 (so only the d6's count) and if it rolls 12 it's an automatic success.  Your target number is 10 - since he's only a guard and not some great lord, he's easy to impress, plus you roleplayed that wll. [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] total 16, but no 6's rolled, so it is a success but it isn't impressive?[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Sep 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]


CaBaNa said:


> total 16, but no 6's rolled, so it is a success but it isn't impressive?




Correct!

But from now on please use either the forum dice roller or invisiblecastle.com...
[/sblock]

The guard takes off his helm and scratches his head. "Well, you're finely spoken, no mistake. Be welcome to Esgaroth, whatever you are!  But what _are_ you, if not a Dwarf?  You trade in seed - a bird?  No, you're clearly not a bird.  No beard, finely spoken, trade in seed..."

He ponders a moment, then his face lights up.  "Ah, of course!  Shorter than a dwarf, with a childlike face, begging your pardon, and courteous enough to charm the treasure out of a dragon!  Just like in the story!  You're a BURGLAR!  No, no, that's not it...  What were they called?"

"Ah, yes!  Be welcome to Esgaroth, sir Hobbit!"

He bows slightly, and steps inside the building, taking his spear with him.  There's a grinding noise as the drawbridge slowly lowers, revealing the long bridge leading out to the floating city.  The guard appears back in the doorway and unhooks the chain for you to pass.  "What are you trading, if you don't mind my asked?" he calls out as the wagon begins to roll. "Seeds of some sort, was it?"

[sblock=OOC]The guard rolled his Riddles skill against a target number of 12 - slightly easier than average, since Bilbo Baggins is pretty famous around these parts.

Normally I wouldn't call for a roll for something like this, I'd save that for actions that have consequences - like introducing yourself to a powerful patron.  (Or if there was actually a chance the guard might bar your way.)  I just asked for one here to illustrate the system a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Sep 28, 2011)

[sblock=Dice]I notice that if you're using the board's dice roller, with a "streamlined" display it doesn't show you what each die rolled.  With the full display you can see that the guard rolled an 8 and a 5.

Is everyone ok with using the board's roller, or should I use invisiblecastle.com?[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I had used the forum dice roller, the roll is in the post with the riddle. I use both invis. castle and the forums roller, both work great. I have no preference between them. 







Ha ha! Well I'll be.  Hobnob chuckles aloud holding his stomach with mirth. Indeed sir, we are Hobbits who trade in Pipe-weed. Might you have a spot of advice, that could save us a few hours of daylight in our journey?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2011)

_OOC: Board die roller is fine. I'm eager to start!_


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Sep 29, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]


CaBaNa said:


> I had used the forum dice roller, the roll is in the post with the riddle. I use both invis. castle and the forums roller, both work great. I have no preference between them.




Ah, there it is.  Sorry.
[/sblock]

Indeed sir, we are Hobbits who trade in Pipe-weed. Might you have a spot of advice, that could save us a few hours of daylight in our journey?

"Agh, I've seen Dwarves smoking that foul stuff. How can you stand it? You won't find many buyers here, I'm afraid!  Still, you might try the house of Glóin - he's the envoy from the Lonely Mountain, so he'll know all the Dwarven traders. You'll have more luck selling to them, I think."

A few spatters fall from the lowering clouds overhead. "Good luck to you!" he calls as he ducks back into the guard tower to avoid the oncoming rain.


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah my good sir, I think you may be mistaken.  Hobnob takes a long draw from his pipe, This is the finest pipe-weed in all the land. If you don't delight in smoking, it makes a fine chew as well. Wouldn't you say Gin? Hobnob looks to Riggins for backup with the sale. 

When Riggins finishes chatting up the guard, Hobnob leaves a small amount of pipeweed with the guards for them to sample, before moving on towards the house of Glóin. The hobbit seems nonplussed by the rain, just as happy to be chatting with the guard as he was before it started. 

Once away from the tower, Hobnob looks to Riggins, That place was huge, must have seen us coming from a long ways off. I hope to change that guards mind about our product, everyone who passes by talks with him, and I'd like him to speak favorably of us and our pipeweed.


----------



## FourMonos (Sep 29, 2011)

Riggins finishes securing the back gate of the wagon as Hobnob greets the town guardsman.  When he is done, he comes around the front of the wagon and listens to the exchange.

"Well met good Sir.  A fine one with riddles, you are!  I am Mr. Hobnob's traveling companion, Riggins Magby.  At your service!" He says with a bow.

"My good Sir, I think you'll find yourself changing your mind about pipeweed once you've tried the fine product from the Shire.  It's been said, Sir, that this is the favorite pipeweed of Gandolf the Grey!  Don't you worry, Sir, we are here to set up permanent shop here in Laketown, you'll have plenty of chances to try the finest pipeweed around." 

After the two make their way on from the guardhouse, Riggins gives Hobnob a concerned look, "I've never traveled this far from the Shire, Hobbie.  Everywhere I went with Pa, we were welcomed with open arms, for pipe smoking is common in the north and south."


----------



## Iron Sky (Sep 29, 2011)

As Vardolos seems to be caught up musing over the comings-and-goings of the humans, Authiel hesitantly looks for someone who might know where they are headed.

"Excuse me, we are strangers to these lands and are seeking the quarters of a certain Gloin. Might you direct us in the proper path to reach his dwelling?"









*OOC:*


Not Authiel's strong suit, but keeping things moving.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=79945]JoeNotCharles[/MENTION] no worries, I should have pointed the roll out in my post. Who else are we waiting on?


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 3, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]


CaBaNa said:


> [MENTION=79945]JoeNotCharles[/MENTION] no worries, I should have pointed the roll out in my post. Who else are we waiting on?




We're waiting on me. 
[/sblock]

Birch the mule makes his sure footed way across the causeway, which is anchored solidly into the lake bed on huge square posts, but when he reaches the floating rafts that make up Lake-town itself he begins to shy as the ground moves under his feet.  Fortunately, right at the end of the bridge is a large stable which offers to put up travelers' horses and carts for a very reasonable fee, and transfer any goods into small boats for transport around town.  The hobbits decide to leave their wares there while exploring the town on foot.  They arrive at Glóin's abode with ease, almost simultaneously with the elves, who found the Lake-man's directions easy to follow.

The Dwarven embassy is a wide building with deep eaves, sumptuously decorated with scrollwork.  Over the door is fixed a large metal shield bearing the symbol of the Lonely Mountain, and large G runes (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) are inscribed in the double doors.

*Elves:* A few moments after you arrive at the building, you spot a pair of very short people trotting down the street towards the house.  They do not appear to be Dwarves, as they lack beards.  You both have certainly heard of the extraordinary deed of Bilbo Baggins, who hid inside the Elven-king's very stronghold for over a month without discovery and then freed 13 Dwarven prisoners, who vanished without a trace, so you may be able to recognize these travellers as hobbits based on this story.  (Although neither of you has actually _seen_ a hobbit before...)

*Hobbits:* Standing outside the doors, studying the building, are a pair of elves.  You passed through the Elven kingdom in Mirkwood on your journey here (or so you assume based on Bilbo's notes) but saw no sign of any elves.  Their halls must have been well-concealed, so this is your first sight of any of this kindred.

The doors open, and a dwarf steps out, and stops short in astonishment as he sees the two groups drawn up in front of the building.

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: You've been cooling your heels in Glóin's waiting room for several hours, waiting to meet with him regarding trade in the city.  Before you left the Mountain, your master advised you to seek him out for an introduction to the traders in Lake-town, but so far you feel like you're wasting your time.  When you arrived, a clerk said that he would see you "shortly", but since then every time you've enquired, the clerk simply says that he is "almost ready" and apologizes for the delay.  You haven't quite given up on waiting (especially as you're pretty sure that walking out on such an important person could close doors for you in the future), but did decide to step outside for some air, just in time to meet the elves and hobbits arriving.

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], [MENTION=6078]garyh[/MENTION]: How do you want to make Orin and Borin arrive on the scene?  Any objection to them working for Glóin as messengers?
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 3, 2011)

ooc:  sorry for the delay: I didn't subscribe when I thought I had, so I just thought the group wasn't posting when I checked my user cp!  And/or I'm heavily roleplaying a character who is effectively ageless, and a few weeks isn't that long for me?  (cough) okay, carrying on...

IC:  Vardolas, having spent some time watching the humans, and the motion of the waters of the lake, comes to slowly.  The motion of water always sang to him, a deep song, that he was surprised humans could get much work done nearby it.

Authiel's comment, or more specifically the mention of orcs, was like an uncomfortable jolt.  Dark thoughts tainted his reverie, and he turned away as they threatened to overcome him.

He muttered softly It is true, Authiel, so long as they do not live darkly as orcs.  Let's not dwell on shadows that are far from here.  Gloin's abode and our mission awaits, we should think happy thoughts!  After all, such regrowth after the war, such life found again!


At that moment he saw the hobbits.  what life indeed!  Good sirs, are you... is one of you perhaps the famous Bilbo Baggins, friend of Gandalf the Grey?  I would very much wish to speak with you if you were... and if not, then to know more about yourselves!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2011)

Kurin had a thoughtful face as he stepped out of the building to take up some fresh air. He already had his pipe in his hand, and the other wand was searching his belt for the pipe-weed pouch, making a clingy sound as his weapon battered against the metallic armour he was sporting. 
He walked into a pair of elves and a pair of hobbits. He wasn't expecting that, as was evident in his big open eyes, and his lose jaw.* "For Oakshield's beard! My eyes be damned if before me are the children of Mirkwood and a couple of hobbits from the shire!" * he exclaimed after realizing what was going on. he "hump"ed and chuckled, retrieving his pipe weed.* "My name is Kurin Stonehand, master artisan from the Lonley Mountains. What is that you are seeking in the house of Gloin?" *he asks, casually.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 3, 2011)

As the dwarf exclaims, Hobnob is already well into a hearty laugh at being compared with Bilbo the Burglar Baggins. Hobnob Hornblower, purveyor of fine pipe-weed, might I offer you a chance to enjoy our product? chirps one of the hobbits, elbowing the other over and again. Hobnob clasps his own pipe between clenched teeth, reaching down to unstrap the satchel at his waist, and producing a thimble filled with his families signature crop. Speaking of Bilbo Baggins and Gandalf the Grey, this is the very pipe-weed the pair enjoy. We the hobbit indicates Riggins and himself, hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: BTW, you will know this, being a local: the main reason that the guard earlier disdained Hobnob's offer of pipe-weed is that the quality of pipe-weed grown around the Long Lake is _terrible_.  Poor growing conditions.  You've had good pipe-weed once or twice before, and now you're making do with the poor local stuff.  Most humans around here haven't had anything but local product, so they don't understand what the Dwarves see in it.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2011)

Kurin was, as he listened, paying attention on stuffing his pipe with weed. As the hobbit said he was a pipeweed trader, the dwarf's eyes shifted to stare at him directly in the eyes. The small pouch of pipeweed he was holding fell to the floor.* "You say you sell pipeweed. Real pipeweed? Not this infamous mockery? It must be my lucky day! I've been forced to consume this... this grass, I don't know how men can smoke this. No wonder they live so few years."* the dwarf complains.


----------



## garyh (Oct 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Messenger for Gloin works for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Oct 4, 2011)

Authiel leans towards Vardolas and speaks softly. "Be wary of these little folk - I believe they are kin to the burglar that broke the dwarves free from the King's deepest cells a short while back, before the Battle of the Five Armies."

She sings a soft song:

"Thirteen dwarves, following greed,
One from the Shire, somehow unseen
In deep cells and out deep wells.

"As the lake pyre still yet burned,
The dragon's trove claimed, unearned.
The armies met with hard word and threat.

"Yet goblin-foes all, together they stood
When a dark host emerged from a dark wood.
To claim the gold of Smaug the old.

"Their host was riven,
The goblins all driven,
Back in their holes,
Burrowed like moles,
Awaiting the day,
Their foes might pay,
Breeding a horde
To serve a new lord
Dance now while you might,
While yet shines the light..."

Authiel trails off for a moment, a rare smile touching her lips.

"All we need is an eagle and a goblin," Authiel says, glancing at the dwarf, hobbits, Vardolas, and the men passing in the street.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 4, 2011)

Inside the house, the red-bearded clerk sighs and beckons over a pair of messengers.  "Orin, go and tell my father that he has business waiting for him, and he'd best stop ignoring it.  Borin, go outside and tell those waiting that Glóin will see them now."  He mutters to himself, "Whether he's ready or not."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Messenger for Gloin works for me, too.[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]


Walking Dad said:


> Messenger for Gloin works for me, too.




Good, cause I've already posted based on it! 
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 4, 2011)

Riggins doesn't miss a beat at the Hobnob's urging, he takes the small container of pipewead to Kurin, bowing slightly as he hands him the dried leaves.

"Tis a pleasure to meet you.  Riggins Magby, at your service!"

He then stops and listens awestruck to the elven song.  He slowly walks backward to stand next to Hobnob.  "Elves Hobbie! Elves!"










*OOC:*


 Nicely done, IronSky


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2011)

The dwarf takes the leaves, and crushes them slightly with his incisive and fat finger, smells them, giving an appreciative face, and then begins to stuff them in his pipe. He lights the pipe, and begins puffing, pleasantly, closing his eyes, as he enjoys the product.* "Ah! I haven't have such a good smoke since I left the Mountains. You will surely make good trade here master Magby, surely so!"*


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


  Was Authiel singing in Common or in Elven?







Vardolas smiles as he sighs, and shakes his head ever so slightly.  He speaks softly for Authiel to hear.

I've seen too many goblins to be disturbed by these hobbits. I'm not convinced it was wrong to let them on their way from our dungeons, Authiel, whether we willed it or no.  I was in the throneroom when Thorin Oakenshield was chained, and his sentence came from misunderstanding, and not from true harm against our people.  Perhaps, then, Hobbits bear good fortune!

He turns to the hobbits and the dwarves, and smiles.

Well met by daylight, honorable scions of the house of Gloin; and well met under sky, good folk of the shire.  I am Vardolas of the Wood elves of Mirkwood, and I and my companion come to speak to Gloin, bearing a message from our king, and greetings as well.  We come in the friendship born of the battle of five armies, and the alliance of elves and dwarves and men.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2011)

*"Good luck if you are planning on speaking with Gloin. I've been waiting for ours for that fat lazy dwarf to give face here."* mumbles the dwarf.


----------



## garyh (Oct 6, 2011)

Orin heads upstairs to gather Gloin.  Bowing to the older dwarf, Orin states respectfully *"There are those here who have business with the Lonely Mountain, and would speak to you ere the sun sets.  I gather that they have traveled far.  They are elves and hobbits."*  Orin looks to see if that catches Gloin's attention.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 6, 2011)

Hobnob finishes packing the thimble into a fresh pipe, the hobbit draws a small torch and lights it with a flint. Holding the torch to the pipe between his clenched teeth, Hobnob cheerfully listens and bows when courtesy would call for it. 
Elven song is entrancing, and so fair as well! Hobnob flushes, his already rosy cheeks, become a dark red. Well met indeed. replies Hobnob to Vardolas and Authiel.



The hobbit claps his cousin on the back prodigiously, What is that you say good dwarf, the land here doesn't produce?  Hobnob shoots a glance to Riggins and then back at the guard tower; smiling all the while.


----------



## Iron Sky (Oct 6, 2011)

"If we only stand together on the darkest days, we will bring them about faster," Authiel says. She nods solemnly to the hobbits and, grudgingly, to the dwarf. "I am called Authiel Silivrenniel, Watch-maiden of the borders of Mirkwood. Elen sila lumenn omentilmo."

[sblock=Elven]"A star shall shine on the moment of our meeting."[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The song was in common - or whatever Tolkien calls it. The Middle Tongue or something?


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
"Westron" or "the Common Speech" (of the people of the West).
[/sblock]

When Orin enters, Glóin is sitting behind his desk with his head bowed, staring at something he holds in his hand.  He looks up sharply at the mention of hobbits and a tentative smile spreads over his face, behind his long braided beard. *"Hobbits, eh?  Send them in!"*


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 6, 2011)

Riggins grins and whispers at Hobbie, "You were right!  You're always right!  Ma always said you were the smartest Hobbitt to ever grow fur on feet!"

Then he assumes his usual pose of being overwhelmed by the presence of elves and a dwarf.  Which isn't very long before their name is called.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2011)

The dwarf nods in acknowledgement of the introductions made. *"Nay, it doesn't produce quality weed. This town of men would be more happy if they had a fine product such as this to fill their lungs with. I will no venture to say it's better than the one we dwarves grow on the lap of the mountains, but it's certainly good. Not that we can export any, as we smoke it all, he he he..." *the dwarf's short laughter makes his belly shake.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2011)

*Borin*

Borin only gave the assembled group some short signs to enter. He wasn't one for wasting words or faking friendliness. He now takes position next to his cousin.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 7, 2011)

Ho Ho Ho laughs Hobnob How fortunate for we Hobbits then, that the mountain weed is aloof of men. Mayhap our seed could impress, if planted where your seed is best, so in growing there could be no unfair disparity. as the door opens his green and yellow clothing seems to blur for a moment, as Hobnob moves to hide, in an instant he relaxes and stands at ease again. To all but his cousin, and the most perceptive individuals, it was never more than a twitch. 

After bowing to Borin, Hobnob leaned in, That is us, I'm nervous, but this is better than we could have asked already. Travel was a gamble but it may have been well worth it.  Hobbie takes Riggins by the shoulders, a difficult reach for the short hobbit, and squeezed. Remember to relax.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 8, 2011)

The rest of you follow Borin back into the building, where the red-bearded Dwarf stands and bows to you. "Greetings to you newcomers, and again to Master Kurin.  I am Gimli, son of Glóin.  I apologize for the wait - my father had some bad news today, and has been quite, ah, busy, dealing with it.  Since the day is rushing to a close, he will see all of you at once now.  I hope he will be able to deal with your issues swiftly."  He bows again and opens the door to the inner chamber.

Inside, an older dwarf with white starting to appear in his steel grey beard looks up from his desk.  He pulls a handkerchief from a drawer and wipes ink from his fingers.  The smile fades from his face as he sees the two elves entering behind the hobbits.  *"Yes?"* he asks.







Borin slips in behind the newcomers and takes a place flanking the doorway opposite Orin, who is already standing by the wall.

[sblock=OOC]
As Glóin is quite an important Dwarf, you will need to make a good impression when you introduce yourself to him.  This takes a roll on a skill - most commonly Awe (to impress or intimidate somebody) or Courtesy.  Your target number is 14.  For the Elves it's 16.

Remember that if you have a trait that you can argue is related (for example, Dwarf-lore to know the customs among Dwarves, or Bold to impress somebody who you suspect values courage, or Cunning to impress somebody who values intelligence) you can invoke it to automatically succeed (but with no chance for an extraordinary success.)  Also, if you don't roll, you won't get any Advancement Points (which you use later to improve your skills.)

Also, if your roll fails, you can spend a point of Hope to add to the result (but I don't recommend it at this point because this roll isn't critical and you won't get them back until the end of the adventure.)

It's not necessary for everyone to make a roll - if you think you'll roll especially poorly and piss him off, you can just stay silent and let others speak for you.  But if _nobody_ rolls, you'll just stand there staring at him, and you'll look pretty stupid.
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 8, 2011)

Vardolas bows to Gloin.

Well met, dwarf of the lonely mountain.  The stars shine upon our meeting.

[sblock=ooc]  What is the message I'm giving?  Is there a package?[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 8, 2011)

[sblock=Message]
You're carrying a soft leather scroll case, wrapped securely with a leather thong.  Inside is a tightly wound scroll sealed with King Thranduil's emblem.  You weren't told what the scroll says, just that is for Dain Ironfoot, King Under the Mountain, and is to be delivered into the hand of Glóin, his envoy in Lake-town.

Also, make a Courtesy roll for that introduction - that's a d12, since you have Courtesy 0, unless you want to invoke your Fair trait for an auto-success (relying on your looks to make your speech sound better...)
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 8, 2011)

Such a beard! gushes Hobnob, We had heard of the great commerce of the house of Glóin, but none had prepared us for such a sight, as a beard of silver larger than an anvil. Hobnob bows deeply, averting his eyes for a moment, before returning to "full" height Riggins Magby,  says Hobbie as he indicates his cousin, and Hobnob Hornblower, we are in your debt for gracing us with such a wonder. Please allow us to offer you a token of our appreciation for your hospitality, a gift of our toil.  Hobbie nods to Riggins, leaning in close and whispering with a wink, You're the best closer I know, you've got this.









*OOC:*


 So that's 18, and I rolled a six on one of the d6s, I think that is an extraordinary success.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 8, 2011)

[sblock=Fair]Does invoking my Fair trait cost me anything?  I might as well try, otherwise why get it, right?  I'll invoke it.  [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=88601]FourMonos[/MENTION] good luck with your difficult choice, auto-success via true-hearted, or a chance at an extraordinary success. 

I'm REALLY enjoying this game all, thanks.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 8, 2011)

[sblock=Traits and Rewards]
[MENTION=82643]CaBaNa[/MENTION]: For succeeding at your Courtesy skill check, Hobnob gains an Advancement Point.  That means you fill in one of the boxes to the right of that row of skills.






At the end of the adventure, you can trade in your Advancement Points to increase your skills.  The first point in each group is fairly easy to get, but each one after that gets harder (and you can't get more than three for each skill group).

So, now that you've done the medium difficulty task of impressing this fairly grumpy dwarf, if you want to gain another Advancement Point using Courtesy, Song or Riddle, you'd need to do something more difficult, like convincing a troll to sit down to a civilized dinner instead of cooking you up with Courtesy, or outwitting the king's smartest counselor with Riddle.  To gain a third, you'd need to do something truly epic, like outwitting Saruman himself with Riddle, or singing the Dark Lord to sleep on his dark throne.

BUT you can also invoke one of your traits to make it more likely to get an Advancement Point.  Not 100% certain - I might still decide the roll was not important enough to gain a point even with a trait - but it's one of the things I take into account when deciding.

So, to recap, the 3 things you can use traits for:

1. Automatically succeed at a roll (with minimal success, and no chance of an Advancement Point).
2. After making a roll, make it more likely that you'll receive an Advancement Point.
3. Allows you to make a roll in a situation where most people wouldn't even get one.



fireinthedust said:


> Does invoking my Fair trait cost me anything?  I might as well try, otherwise why get it, right?  I'll invoke it.




Nope, doesn't cost anything.  The limits on them are that you only get a marginal success (which doesn't matter here, since you have no chance to get an extraordinary success, since you have no d6 skill dice to roll - in fact, the only way you can succeed is by rolling 12 on the d12, which is an auto success) and that you can't get Advancement Points if you don't roll.  And that you have to persuade me the trait can actually help you - in this case, I'd be tempted to say that this dwarf is prejudiced against elves and isn't going to be swayed by elven beauty, but I'm not going to do that because it wouldn't help me demonstrate how traits work.

So, yeah, using the trait's a no-brainer for you.



CaBaNa said:


> FourMonos good luck with your difficult choice, auto-success via true-hearted, or a chance at an extraordinary success.




To make the choice a little easier, it's really not necessary for _everybody_ to succeed.  One of the two hobbits has already impressed Glóin greatly - that means he'll be very likely to help you with your new business venture.  If the other one also impresses him, he'll be pretty much in your pocket, but if not, unless you really blow your roll badly and offend him, it won't be much of a drawback.

And in the short term, as long as a fair number of you impress him, he's not going to kick you out of his office or anything.



CaBaNa said:


> I'm REALLY enjoying this game all, thanks.




Ditto!
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2011)

Kurin makes the appropiate salutation according to the dwarven tradition, and speaks softly.* "Master Gloin, I, artificer Kurin Stonehands have trade bussiness to discuss with you. The stone is patient, so attend to the elves and hobbits first, I prefer to discuss such matters more relaxed." 
*
_OOC: Invoking my dwarven lore, since I'm a dwarf to not roll. _


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 9, 2011)

Glóin nods respectfully at Kurin, and turns his attention away from him.

His gaze darkens as it falls on the elves, but when Vardolas steps forward and the light falls on his face, the old dwarf is stunned by his beauty, and the scowl melts away from his face. "The stars shine upon our meeting," Vardolas says, and Glóin's gaze goes far away.  His hand reaches up to pluck at the air beside his head, as if the stars are floating there. *"Kheled-zâram,"* he mutters.  He turns to look at the red-bearded dwarf, who is standing in the doorway watching the proceedings.

*"The foresight is upon me, boy,"* he says. *"For a moment I saw the stars of Kheled-zâram, the crown of Durin reflected in still water. I shall never see it in the flesh - but I think you shall, my son. One day, I think you shall."*  Glóin's son, looking awed, bows and thoughtfully withdraws.

[sblock=Walking Dad]
That was an allusion to a scene from The Fellowship of the Ring, when Gimli, son of Glóin, finds an ancient dwarven holy place, a still pool in the mountains which endlessly reflects a crown of stars, even in daylight.
[/sblock]

Glóin turns back to the Elves. *"I think you for this vision, traveller,"* he says courteously, though without warmth.

Before he can say more, the Hobnob surges forward, marvelling over the dwarf's beard.  Glóin laughs deeply, fingering its forked white ends.  *"Ah, youth! What exuberance! I have not seen any of your kind since my dear friend Bilbo left us. You are from the Shire, are you not? I passed through a time or two in my younger days - a pleasant country.  I remember it well.  With luck and hard toil, I hope to make the dragon-blasted lands around here as green and pleasant in my lifetime!

Ah, your eager tones have lightened a heart that has been under a heavy load these past few days. Be welcome, glady. Bilbo was the same - he kept our spirits up in the darkest hours. Do you know him?  How has dear Bilbo fared since he left us?"*

[sblock=OOC]I'm out of town until Wednesday morning, so I'll continue then.  At this point each of the major groups have (elves, hobbits, dwarves) have been introduced to Glóin, so dealing with him will continue smoothly unless one of the others screws it up.  You others can introduce yourself separately to try to improve your personal standing with him, or just stay silent and let the others' introductions speak for you.

I just realized there's really nothing for Orin and Borin to do here, since we've established they already know him.  Sorry, guys...  It should kick into gear for you soon!
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 9, 2011)

Riggins walks forward, the pouch of pipeweed in his hands.  

"Master Gloin, you do us great honor to put us in the same light as Bilbo Baggins.  The tales of his adventures, and the brave dwarves he traveled with, are common fare around the Shire.  Alas, Bilbo has kept to himself much since his return.  Rumors abound he spends much time at Rivendell in the House of Elrond.

He bows deep before the dwarf, "My cousin Hobnob and I are on a much simpler quest.  We have traveled here to bring Shire pipeweed to Laketown.  We knew that if anyone here were to know the quality of our pipeweed, it would be the dwaves of the Lonely Mountain!"

With that, he offers the pipeweed to Gloin by placing the pouch on his desk.

[sblock=ooc] I think I'll pass on a roll, as it seems Hobnob did a great job. [/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Oct 9, 2011)

Authiel stays back and watches the proceedings. Even amongst her own people she is reserved and amongst strangers she can't let go the wariness bred of decades spent keeping the dark things of Mirkwood in check.









*OOC:*


Authiel would probably do more harm than good in this situation.


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2011)

Orin observes the newcomers, expressing more curiosity in the hobbits than the elves.

[sblock=OOC]No problem, JNC, still enjoying things.

Good news - Amazon has shipped my copy of the game, and I should receive it 10/14.  It'll be easier to play with a copy of the rules.    [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2011)

*Borin*

While Orin seems interested, Borin reaction is a bit more negative. He doesn't like the easygoing lifestyle of the Hobbits. It nearly as repulsive as the 'we are better and can proof it' attitude of the Elves.
At least they let not make Orcs paying visits...


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 14, 2011)

JoeNotCharles said:


> Glóin nods respectfully at Kurin, and turns his attention away from him.
> 
> His gaze darkens as it falls on the elves, but when Vardolas steps forward and the light falls on his face, the old dwarf is stunned by his beauty, and the scowl melts away from his face. "The stars shine upon our meeting," Vardolas says, and Glóin's gaze goes far away.  His hand reaches up to pluck at the air beside his head, as if the stars are floating there. *"Kheled-zâram,"* he mutters.  He turns to look at the red-bearded dwarf, who is standing in the doorway watching the proceedings.
> 
> ...





My cousin speaks true, as is his way, may hap we can help, with your lands cultivation while we open new trade. A fortuitous day, opportunity abounds!  Hobnob can barely contain his merriment, but he quickly remembers his manners and yields the floor, bowing and stepping to the side. 

Noticing the curiosity of Orin, Hobnob sidles nearer the dwarf, Pleased to meet you, Hobnob at your service, care for a pinch? offers the Hobbit, as he refills his own pipe again.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 15, 2011)

Glóin smiles at Hob. *"I would be glad to help you set up a trade in the Hobbit Leaf! Such an arrangement would benefit us all. But there is other business to take care of first. Pray excuse me a moment."*

He turns to face the elves again. With a distinct lack of decorum, he says, *"We've been waiting impatiently for word from your King. Have you brought it?"*


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 15, 2011)

Vardolas feels no animosity towards the dwarf, needing no "warmth", as he is complemented by their host's vision upon seeing him.

He wastes no time handing over the package to Gloin.  I have indeed.  This is the sealed container that bears within word from the king of the elves of Mirkwood.  It was given to me to deliver this to you, as envoy, that you may carry it to Dain Ironfoot, King Under the Mountain.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 16, 2011)

To your surprise, Glóin cracks open the seal and scans the scrolls contents himself. *"Good,"* he says, *"Now all but one have responded. Please thank your king in the name of mine for his acceptance of our invitation."* He stands and bows from the waist, beard brushing the table.  He sits again and sits pensively for a moment.

*"To the rest of you, I apologize for having little time to devote right now to ordinary matters of trade. My time is consumed with preparations for the celebration to be held at the Lonely Mountain this fall. This year is the fifth anniversary of the Battle of Five Armies, and we are expecting travellers from across the land to come to Dale to join the great feast and harvest revels.

What is not so well known is that while King Brand's people host the common folk, King Dain intends to host the wise.  Members of each of the four allied peoples will meet beneath the Lonely Mountain to take council for the future of this land.  King Dain of the Dwarves and King Brand of the Men of Dale will attend, of course, along with many chieftains of other human folk, and we just now,"* he nods towards the scroll delivered by Vardolas, *"Have learned that King Thranduil of the Elves will also personally join our conclave.  We have taken to calling it the Gathering of Five Armies, although of course we don't intend to invite the goblins of the mountains!  Only one of the four armies that fought on our side has not been heard from...

Last week, my cousin Balin son of Fundin left the Mountain with a companion.  He was meant to personally deliver a formal invitation to the Lord of the Eagles to join the gathering.  They planned to go south along the Running River, to investigate the conditions of the Old Forest Road and possibly traverse it, now that the threat of goblins has been greatly reduced.  But I grew filled with foreboding about their errand, and called on our friends the ravens of the Mountain.  Hraf son of Hrabin, a noble bird of great cunning, immediately answered my call and flew over their route, but found no sign of them.  It is as though they've been swallowed by the marshes.

I am filled with fear for my friend Balin and his mission.  But alas, I have too few helpers here to mount a search.  My son Gimli bravely volunteered, but I have too many tasks I rely on him here for.  I had thought to send these two messengers, Orin and Borin, but I worried that this was too dangerous - whatever befell the first pair of dwarves might easily swallow two more.  But I had nobody else to send.

Until now!  I remember well when I set out with many companions on our great quest to drive the dragon from the Lonely Mountain.  The turning point that guaranteed our success was when we recruited a humble hobbit, and he proved to have a worth equal to any of us.  And now, when I am most in need of aid, I find two of that fearless race in my office!

Hobnob and Riggins of the Shire, will you accept my charge, and join these two dwarves in following Balin's footsteps to discover what has become of him and his companion, and the message they bear?"*

He notices Kurin still waiting quietly for his turn and raises an eyebrow at him. *"Or perhaps, three dwarves?  Another strong axe would be a blessing, and you'd be well rewarded."*  He pointedly refrains from looking at the elves while calling for aid.









*OOC:*


Anybody making an Insight 12 roll - or invoking a Trait that would help with reading a Dwarf's manner - can read the following block.  With an extraordinary success, you may also read the block labelled "Insight (Extraordinary)".







[sblock=Insight]
Glóin is even more worried than he is letting on - he is struggling to hold back a profound fear.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Insight (Extraordinary)]
Whenever he pauses for thought, Glóin glances towards a set of framed portraits on his desk. One is of himself, the other is his son Gimli (the red bearded dwarf who showed you in), and the other is a dwarf with a marked resemblance to Glóin, but with a single pointed beard showing even more streaks of white.  The portrait is labelled, "Óin".

You realize that this must be the companion who went with Balin, and Gimli must be exceptionally worried about the fate of his brother.
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Oct 16, 2011)

Authiel glances at Vardolas with a raised eyebrow.









*OOC:*


I'll hold off on the insight check since I need a Gandalf Rune to even succeed.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


rolling insight to determine sblock before response
EDIT: Extraordinary Success!
Insight is a favored skill for Hobnob, would this be a moment to fill one of those little boxes on the right side?







Hobnob listens attentively, at first because of the opportunity to join such a gathering, and rub shoulders with such important individuals, then for the harrowing tale of the missing dwarves. The hobbit paid mind to the body language and conviction of Glóin, and quickly pieced together a theory on the subject matter. 

He leaned in close to his cousin, empathy for Glóin splayed over Hobnob's face, See that picture?  Hobnob nods toward a portrait labeled "Óin" I fear the other dwarf is closer kin than cousin to Glóin.   Hobnob felt he'd already asked too much of his cousin, dragging him all this way, to request his help in a quest such as this. Hobbie also knew that if Gin was offered a chance for reward and adventure, he'd take it. Might get to meet the Lord of the Eagles, reward on return, what say you Gin?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2011)

*Borin*

Borin can relate to the other dwarf's sorrows. He is more than willing to help. Even if this involves the help of 'outsiders'.

[sblock=OOC]
*Borin*

Invoking trader speciality for automatic marginal success.

[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


internet ate my last post; it was sweet, too.  ugh.  Oh well, opportunity to re-think.







Vardolas returns Authiel's look with one of his own: this is something they must do.

Gloin, servant of Dain, King Under the Mountain: we elves know a thing or two of the lands around Mirkwood, and may help to find that which the shadows hide from the gaze of even the noblest of birds.  For the shadows under Mirkwood have ere been our home.  We offer our services in the name of the Gathering of Five Armies, and would join your quest.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]


CaBaNa said:


> Insight is a favored skill for Hobnob, would this be a moment to fill one of those little boxes on the right side?
> 
> Being a favored skill means that, if you missed your roll and decided to spend Hope, instead of adding 6 to your roll (your base Heart) you would 8 (your favoured Heart).  Doesn't have anything to do with the little boxes ("Advancement Points").
> 
> ...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2011)

*"If Lord Glóin asks for this artisan's humble assistance, it would only be foolish not to comply. Aye, you have me arm and my brains to aid on this quest. But, after this is done, I would expect to see my trade proposal more than favoured."* Kurin says, coin was what he was after, after all, and coin he would get. Dwarf after all.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Here is my attempt to plead a case for an advancement point. Hobnob's Smoking trait allowed him the concentration and clarity of mind to make such an extraordinary intuitive leap.

Also, Hobnob has the trait Merry instead of the trait Cautious.


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 19, 2011)

Riggins is momentarily overcome by Gloin's request (ooc: sorry for the delay!). 

"Master Gloin! Us? Me? Us?!"  His hand flutters on his chest a moment, a large grin appearing on his face.  After a moment, Riggins recovers, bowing deeply, "Master Gloin, that you would but ask we humble hobbits to help with so great a task is an honor.  I hope I speak for both Hobnob and myself, but we accept!"


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]


CaBaNa said:


> Here is my attempt to plead a case for an advancement point. Hobnob's Smoking trait allowed him the concentration and clarity of mind to make such an extraordinary intuitive leap.




Hey, where'd my reply to this go?  Must have gotten eaten.

Anyway, sorry, no.  Too tenuous.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Thanks! It was fun to "use the system"!


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 21, 2011)

Tell us more, Lord Gloin, about these messengers and how we shall know we have found the right ones whence we journey forth.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 22, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Tell us more, Lord Gloin, about these messengers and how we shall know we have found the right ones whence we journey forth.




Yes, might you have a portrait to identify them?  asks the Hobbit while glancing toward the portrait of Óin.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, thought we were waiting for someone for some reason.
[/sblock]

Glóin shakes his white beard at the elf and says grumpily, *"Thank you for the offer, but we do not need help from... well, wait."*  He pauses for a moment.  *"We chose Bilbo for our venture because without him, our party would be an unlucky thirteen, and his presence made all the difference.  It strikes me that if you two elves will aid us, your party will be a lucky seven.  Perhaps an even more fortuitous choice!  Yes.  Yes, thank you, I will accept your aid.

I'm sorry if I have been abrupt.  I still remember well my captivity in your Elven-King's halls.  It is ungracious of me to hold a grudge; he has apologized to us so nicely, and we are all allies now."*

He shakes off his mood and digs through his desk. He unrolls a map. *"To business!  This map shows the route that Balin and his companion planned to take."*

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

*"As you can see, they planned to cross the marshes south of the Long Lake, following the river, and then take the Old Forest Road west to Eagles' Eyrie.  But my raven friend is certain they haven't left the marshes.  Since with luck you will not need to abandon the river and search the land road, I suggest borrowing boats from the Lake-men - they have flat-bottomed boats which should serve you in the marshes as well as on the river, and it will be faster and safer than crossing them by land as Balin planned to.  I can give you papers letting you borrow some on my account."*

[sblock=Lake-men]
To be clear, the "Lake-men" he refers to are the inhabitants of Lake-town, where you are.
[/sblock]

Glóin follows Hobnob's gaze.  *"Yes,"* he sighs. *"You've divined correctly - Balin's companion is indeed my own brother, Óin.  You can recognize him by this portrait, which is a fine likeness.  I am loathe to part with it, in case it is all I have left of him - surely there is only one pair of dwarves wandering the Long Marshes, so there should be no confusion?

Balin you will recognize by his magnificent beard, which is forked and silver throughout - not white as my own is turning."*  He strokes one forked end of his beard to emphasize his words.

*"Are there any more questions?  Or aid I can offer in your quest?  If not, please start off as soon as possible - I have had foreboding dreams, and I fear you may already be too late!"*


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 24, 2011)

So long as our goods are looked after in our absence, Riggins and I could be ready almost instantly, as we are just in from a long journey. Hobnob smiles warmly, happy to have such a lucky number traveling this time out.


----------



## Iron Sky (Oct 24, 2011)

Authiel glances at Vardolas. "Having someone else to help make safe the Old Forest Road for our peoples would be fortuitous. There are not many of us warding the woods - the journey and any hardships that might follow would be worth it for that alone."


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 24, 2011)

CaBaNa said:


> So long as our goods are looked after in our absence, Riggins and I could be ready almost instantly, as we are just in from a long journey. Hobnob smiles warmly, happy to have such a lucky number traveling this time out.




*"If you are weary, by all means enjoy the hospitality of my house for the night, and set out in the morning. Night is falling in any case - it is not auspicious to start such a journey in darkness."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2011)

*"True. But Lord Glóin, who would lead such a group? Would you name one of us? A leader of wits and valor is important in any expedition, as was the late Oakshield."* suggests Kurin. Of course, mentioning Glóin's defunct comrade would probably make him stand out as possible leader, since he was an elder dwarf himself. Perhaps.

_OOC: So what should I roll for persuading Glóin of that?_


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Persuade.  Target number 14.[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 24, 2011)

Riggins nudges Hobnob, "I'm going to bring father's bow.  I know he'll kill me if I damage it, but this is exactly the kind of thing we would need a good halfling bow for!"


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: You can make it if you roll a 12 (auto-success), or if you roll an 8 and then spend a point of Hope to add 6, or if you invoke a Trait for a success without rolling.

Or you can just accept that Kurin is not very persuasive...
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2011)

_Ok, rolling then I guess. I don't have any traits that could fit to auto success I guess right?
Damn, it rolled twice.
I'll spend a point of Hope and make it to the target number._


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 26, 2011)

FourMonos said:


> Riggins nudges Hobnob, "I'm going to bring father's bow.  I know he'll kill me if I damage it, but this is exactly the kind of thing we would need a good halfling bow for!"




Ha Ha! If I know Uncle, he'd say "Better the bow than the boy" with that matter-of-fact look on his face.


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 27, 2011)

"Right, well, already we've done more than Pa expected!  And we've been asked to accompany elves and dwarves" he turns and does a small bow "on a grand and important mission!"  He seems to notice the level of excitment eminating from him, and tries to compose himself.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 28, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"True. But Lord Glóin, who would lead such a group? Would you name one of us? A leader of wits and valor is important in any expedition, as was the late Oakshield."* suggests Kurin. Of course, mentioning Glóin's defunct comrade would probably make him stand out as possible leader, since he was an elder dwarf himself. Perhaps.




The envoy strokes his beard, looking smug.  "Lord" Glóin!  He glances from the hobbits, to the elves, and back to Kurin.  *"Yes, of course! All the company's members will play a part, of course, but it needs a strong hand for leadership.  A strong Dwarvish hand - nobody is stronger!"*  He chuckles.  *"You have the look of experience about you. Will you lead this company?*  He doesn't even seem to realize that he's completely passing over Orin and Borin.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay, I was sure I'd posted this already.  When we actually set out, I'll post a list of roles for each character to fill, including party leader.  Glóin just declared Kurin to be party leader, but it's not really his call to make.  Once you all set out it's up to consensus who gets what roll.  So IC, I'd expect Kurin to try to take the role of leader that was just promised him, but the rest of you can object at that point.  Or now, if you want to raise a fuss.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2011)

*"It will be an honour,"* says Kurin making a reverence, brooming the floor with his long beard. If you don't broom the ground when you bow, then you are not a worthy dwarf!* "Making parallelisms with your adventure, if I dare, I hope to lead this company with the wisdom of Thorim Oakshield, his spirit rests in the stone. We'll sing songs in his name on our journey." *


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

*Borin*

Borin is not amused about Gloin's decision, but he will not question his master's command.

[sblock=OOC]
*Borin*

Is 'Party Leader' a 'rules important' decision? Will only he roll on certain tasks?

[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
There are four roles, which are "rules important", yes.  But I just realized "Party Leader" as such isn't one of them!  I was thinking of the Guide.

The four roles are:

*Guide:* Must be exactly one.  In charge of planning the journey: keeping the party on course, deciding when to stop for a rest, how to manage supplies, etc.  So it's easy to see this as a "leader" role since they're making the decisions, but it could also be the person the leader delegates travel specific decisions since they're the expert, while the leader makes higher level decisions.  (Or the group could all make a show of deferring to the jackass who appointed himself "leader" while secretly laughing at him behind his back and listening to the Guide instead.  Or the group could be organized as a cooperative with no true leader, who agrees on a guide for each journey out of convenience.  Or the guide could be a character whose personality doesn't lead them to tell people what to do, and the party can theme the Guide roll as other people constantly asking their opinion since they have the best wilderness skills.  Etc.)

The Guide's main asset is a high _Travel_ skill.

*Scouts:* Can be any number of these.  In normal travel, they check for obstacles ahead, or search for things that aren't right on the trail (good campsite locations and lookout points, etc.)  If you're forced to leave the trail for some reason you may need a scout, otherwise they're optional.  If you don't have any scouts, you don't have much flexibility or options: you deal with what you encounter on the road since nobody has searched for ways around.

The Scout's main asset is a high _Explore_ skill.

*Hunters:* Can be any number of these.  They find food.  If you don't have any, and you run out of provisions to carry, you start starving, but if you're carrying enough provisions for your journey they're optional.

The Hunter's main asset is a high _Hunting_ skill.

*Lookots:* Any number of these.  These stay with the main group, keeping their eyes peeled for ambushes.  If you don't have any you're vulnerable to being surprised.

The Lookout's main asset is a high _Awareness_ skill, but you can never have too many lookouts, so anybody not doing one of the other roles should be on lookout duty.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 29, 2011)

Hobnob smiles at the twist on the old saying, elves and dragons, Glad to have the elves along, don't want to get caught trespassing after dwarves.


----------



## Iron Sky (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Authiel has 1 in all of those skills except 2 in Awareness. Guess she's lookout? Depends on what everyone else is doing, she could assist with any of the others. Most of those are favored skills so if need-be she could make them happen barring terrible rolls.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 30, 2011)

Iron Sky said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Authiel has 1 in all of those skills except 2 in Awareness. Guess she's lookout? Depends on what everyone else is doing, she could assist with any of the others. Most of those are favored skills so if need-be she could make them happen barring terrible rolls.












*OOC:*


I think that makes Authiel the best hunter in the group, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Oct 31, 2011)

Glóin stands, looking pleased. *"Now that that's settled, dinner! And then I'm sure you'll be glad of a warm bed. Tomorrow you'll be bedding down in swamp!"*  He chuckles.

But after a hearty meal of wild boar, fresh lake fish, and honey cakes "made from a Beorning recipe", washed down with black Dwarven beer, Glóin pulls out a harp and his son Gimli a small drum, and they begin singing songs of the glories of the Lonely Mountain.  Glóin seems in much finer spirits than when you arrived, as he calls for song after song.  He asks the hobbits to sing songs of the Shire, which it seems he visited several times as a trader - in fact, he recalls the ale of the Green Dragon fondly, "though it is light," and remembers some drinking songs well enough to ask from them by name.  Authiel is also asked to reprise her song of the Battle of Five Armies, and the dwarves fall silent as she sings.

Eventually you are forced to excuse yourself, or it's clear your host will keep you up and sleepless all night.  Glóin bows deeply to you, and asks Orin and Borin to show the others to guest rooms before returning to their own chambers.  You fall into deep feather beds and all, even those who find the bedding strange, sleep deeply until morning dawns grey and drizzly.

Now you have a choice to make: if you decide to follow Glóin’s intended route you will enter the Long Marshes, trying to reach the point where the Old Forest Road exits Mirkwood and encounters the Running River. It is a long and treacherous trek to cover on foot, as it goes across swamps and bogs for approximately eighty miles. Going the distance on a boat should be much safer and, as the river waters run hurriedly south.

You can use Glóin's letter of credit to borrow boats, row across the lake, and then let the river carry you downstream through the marsh.  Or skirt the lake on foot and then follow a trail beside the river - this will take about twice as long, and be more dangerous, but you will be following Balin and Óin's route exactly, so there is less chance of missing signs of them.  (Of course, you could plan to take boats part way and then land and continue on foot.  Or split the party...)









*OOC:*



See the map in this post.

Also at this point I'll need each player to decide which of the roles described above they will take, including exactly one Guide.

Plus, everyone may make a TN 14 Lore roll to help with planning the journey.  Successes will make the journey easier.  However, every failed roll will extend the journey by one day as the character contributes bad advice.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2011)

Kurin feels happy with the abundant dinner and the songs. He likes songs as well as any dwarf, and knows a few himself. He remembers specially well the song he sang with other dwarf, those heavy days working in the mines. Of course, Gloin knows the song as well, since he was forced to work on the mines, before he could collect the treasures from under the Lonley Mountain, in his memorable adventure, so they sing it together.
*
No one works harder,
Than the proud dwarven miner!
into the mountain's heart, 
we make our works of art!

We chisel the Stone,
We pickle the Ore,
We carry the boulders,
All on our shoulders!

No one works finer,
Than the skilled dwarven Crafter!
into the mountain's heart, 
we make our works of art!

We craft the mails,
We forge the swords,
We shape the clays,
For the dwarven Lords!*

And the song continued, describing all the arts in which the dwarfs exceeded, omitting wisely those in which they didn't. 

Thye next day, Kurin was very tired, as he kept singing songs with Gloin and his son. His advice for the journey, were one of the things he'd come to regret.


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Riggins has a Travel of 2 and an Awareness of 2, Explore is 1.


----------



## Iron Sky (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Unless anyone has a better Hunting score than 1, I'll try that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2011)

*Borin*

Borin would have only something to say if it involves orcs...
For the travel, he plans to keep with the main group and his eyes open.

[sblock=OOC]
*Borin*

Can I use somehow Orc Lore for the Lore check?

Will use awareness for the travel, unless we lack people with the explore skill.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2011)

*"I think we should take the boats, it would be our best way to keep away from danger, I don't want to find myself a meal for the swamp spiders. Also, to speed up our journey, unless some of you have a long lasting friendship with the Eagle Lord and could ask him for transportation. We could, on travel, see if we find strong solid ground from where to continue on foot, to better track Balin and Óin. We need to pack food and water, I'm sure the water in those swamps will be deadly if drunk." *Says Kurin, pointing at places in the map as he speaks.


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hobnob will serve in the Lookout roll. Short on time, but didn't want to hold everything up. Lore success below.







Hobnob listens along, contributing when appropriate.


----------



## Iron Sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Authiel nods to Kurin, pointing at the map to identify the locations of landmarks, shortcuts, dangerous areas, and the like to help the group plan for the expedition.









*OOC:*


Lore 17, success. Guess Authiel is hunter.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Borin is aware that Orcs tend to be found to the west, northwest and north, and favour mountainous and hilly terrain. Whatever dangers lurk in the swamp, it's unlikely to be orcs.  So, no help on the Lore roll, but that information might be helpful separately...

You'll only really need a hunter if you run out of supplies, and you can never have enough lookouts, so all the people choosing "hunter" should probably go with their second-best skill, and switch to hunting if necessary.
[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 3, 2011)

[sblock=Roles]
Ok, so far we have:

Guide: Kurin
Scout: nobody
Hunter: Authiel
Lookout: Borin, Hobnob

With Riggins, Orin and Vardolas not saying anything yet.

I went through and found everybody's skills.  The starred ones are _favoured_, and the numbers after the plus are what you get to add if you spend a Hope point:


```
Guide (Travel)  Scout (Explore)  Hunter (Hunting)  Lookout (Awareness)
Authiel	  1 + 3           1* + 7           1* + 7            2* + 7
Borin     3* + 5          2 + 6            1 + 5             2 + 6
Hobnob    1 + 6           1 + 2            0 + 6             2 + 2
Kurin     3* + 3          2* + 8           0 + 6             1 + 6
Orin      3* + 5          2 + 6            0 + 5             0 + 6
Riggins   2 + 7           1 + 3            0 + 4             2* + 5
Vardolas  1 + 4           0 + 4            1 + 6             2* + 4
```

So of the people who are left (and not counting Travel, since there can only be one Guide), Riggins and Vardolas are best at Awareness, and Orin is best at Explore.  Which is convenient, since we need a Scout.  So that gives:

Guide: Kurin
Scout: Orin
Hunter: Authiel
Lookout: Borin, Hobnob, Riggins, Vardola

Everyone happy with that?

(Bear in mind that you can have multiple Scouts and Hunters, and that you don't really need a hunter you're actually running out of food.  If you set someone as a Hunter before that point, you'll just be replenishing your food stores as you use them so they don't go down - which could be good planning if you suspect you're going into terrain where hunting will be more difficult.)
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 4, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] I'm good with lookout, wish I could be more helpful  [/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Nov 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2011)

Kurin nods to himself in approval. The others can't but wonder what's crossing the dwarf's head, as his hood shakes and his beard waves with the energic headshakes.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 5, 2011)

Vardolas, deep in reverie, follows along with the others.

 The boats seem a wise choice, though the swamps will surely be perilous.  I would wonder how the dwarves themselves got there: by boat or by land?  Perhaps we should follow their path to better understand the course of their journey?  As well, how we will escape the swamps if trouble arises could be an issue: if we go by boat and not by land, what if there is no path not cut off by water from where we land?

A good healer's kit would be a good investment for our journey: if the dwarves we seek are injured, we will be their only help in the wilderness.









*OOC:*


I'm fine with whatever role.  I don't understand them or he rules just yet, so whatever works for the group works for me.


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 5, 2011)

I always carry my kit when traveling, to many dangers not to be prepared. Though we may want to add a few things depending on the possible trouble they may have run into.   










*OOC:*


I'm good with that setup, I like restoring our food along the way. 

 @JoeNotCharles  could I use my Rhymes of Lore trait to get a Persuade roll to negate one of the failed Lore checks? Hobnob would remember a useful bit of information that contradicts the bad advice, and try to convince Kurin to ignore it. Preferably correcting Vardolas, the elf, instead of Kurin's own mistake.

Hobnob


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 5, 2011)

[Sblock=ooc]Sorry, no. You could use Rhymes of Lore to get an automatic ordinary success on your own Lore roll, if you haven't rolled already, but there's no way to remove his failure once he's rolled it.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Thanks! Hobnob succeeded on his roll earlier in the thread.


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Riggins's lore isn't too impressive, so he is going to pass on the chance of bringing another failure


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Well, I guess everyone who's going to weigh in has done so.  So, new post tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 11, 2011)

*Part 2: A Long and Weary Way*

At sunup you are assembled on the dock jutting from the edge of Lake-Town, with Gimli calling for the boat-keeper.  The boats of the Lake-men are wooden, round-bottomed skiffs with high prows, carved to resemble the heads of birds and beasts.  The boat-keeper explains that swans are traditional, but in recent years, dragon-prowed skiffs are becoming more popular with the young.

The skiffs come in various sizes, seating two, four or eight rowers led by a coxwain who steers (with room at the foot of the boat for as many passengers as there are rowers).  The boat-keeper suggests that the seven of you take two of the smaller craft or one mid-sized.

Once you have made your choice you stow away your supplies - four to five days' worth of fresh food for each of you and another week's worth of _cram_, a nutritious but flavourless biscuit made by the men of Dale and Esgaroth.  Then you launch and begin skimming your way south across the lake.

You soon fall into a steady rhythm as the shore recedes into the morning mist.  Authiel dangles a line in the water and manages to catch a few fish, which you save for the evening meal when you will be able to make a fire.  As the sun rises in the sky, burning off the fog, you stop rowing for a cold lunch, bobbing in the middle of a wide corridor of water.  The east and west banks are barely visible, the north and south lost in the distance.  After the meal you trade places at the oars and begin pulling your way south again, with those not rowing watching the distant banks slipping past.

With the fine summer weather, barely a hint of wind, and no need yet to watch for signs of your quarry, this could be a pleasant outing on the lake.  And as the rowing is fairly easy, by the end of the day you are still invigorated by the journey when the southern shore appears on the horizon and your ears pick up the sounds of roaring water.  At the south end of the lake, the lake waters pour out over high waterfalls to start the aptly named Rushing River.  The sound of the waterfalls slowly goes louder and the water begins to move more swiftly, carrying you towards them.

On the west bank of the lake, you are approaching several wooden piers which jut out into the water.  At their foot a number of huts huddle close to the lake, the sun sinking behind them.

[sblock=OOC]
If you take the small craft, three of you will be in one boat (with two rowing and one steering) and four in the other (with two rowing, one steering and one idle).  If you take the medium craft, there will be four rowers, one steering and two passengers.  Which do you want?

Once you've chosen your boats, and how to split yourselves up if necessary, I'll need one person from each boat to make an Athletics check to keep control of it in the current.  The target number is 10 for a small boat, 12 for a medium.  The obvious trait you can apply to this roll is Boating.
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Nov 11, 2011)

*"I think we should keep to one boat.  We don't want to be separated by the current."*

_OOC:  Sorry about missing the last discussion.  Been very busy._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 11, 2011)

Kurin had agreed with Orin, one big boat would be more stable in the water, and easier to drive. Besides, the way there were made it was logical to think that it would not topple easily with the amount of cargo they had. Food for 5 days for each was a lot of food, and the dwarf knows very well that packs that heavy can get you in more than one trouble. All in all, as the rowers were trying hard to start moving the boat along, sweating and cursing, the dwarf laughed. *“Harder lads, you’ll wish the boat to be this heavy when we have eaten all the food! Trust me; cram is better than nothing, but only better than that!” *the dwarf encourages. Kurin was a strong dwarf, but rowing just felt weird for him. His paddling was not very good, but the dwarf kept singing songs of hard working dwarves, boundless in stamina, and courage; and of course, of gold and gems and treasure: He was a dwarf after all. Somehow, it was inspiring.
His son was something like that:

_Rise the hammer up your head,
Swing it down up your beard,
Shape the armors off the rock,
Craft the wonders of the world!

Gold and silver, precious ore,
We dwarfs always want some more, 
Gems like star that shine so bright,
The Mountain Heart lights up the night!_

_OOC: Can I use my Inspire 2 to get some bonuses on the athletic check?_


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: Sure, make a TN 14 Inspire roll.  If it succeeds, two people can make Athletics rolls and we'll take the best roll.  If you get a Great Success (one 6), two people can roll plus the TN is reduced by 2. If you get an Extraordinary Success (two or more 6's), two people can roll plus the TN is reduced by your Heart.

Also, I assume the person with the highest Athletics will be making the roll.  It can't be you if you're rolling Inspire instead.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 11, 2011)

_OOC: Rolled in the post above, only made it to the TN. Kurin has only a 1 in athletics, so he was already a poor choice for that._


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Isn't a 10 bad on the d12 roll?


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=88601]FourMonos[/MENTION]: Nope, that's 11: 1-10 are the numbers as rolled, 11 counts as 0, and 12 is auto-success.
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Nov 12, 2011)

Authiel speaks little as she tirelessly rows. She glances at Kurin as he says "Harder lads" but listens to his song. As the oars dip into the cool waters, she sings one of her own softly in reply as the group drifts downstream.

_"As the stars gleam overhead,
Round the fires myths are read,
A Distant few to ward the flock,
Bows raised and arrows nock'd.

Song and stor', precious lore,
For the day elves sing 'yond this shore,
When the last elf-ship is pass'd to night,
Gray Havens home, world passed from sight."

_[sblock=Athletics 15]1d12+3d6=15, no 6s.[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 25 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 11 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2011)

*Borin*

Borin nearly breaks the oar as he tries to row, mumbling dirty things in his beard...

[sblock=OOC]
*Borin*

the Eye of Sauron is upon me!!!
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 12, 2011)

Hobnob loses himself in the song of the others, bearing his rowing with stoic grace. Much of that is helped by the fact that he was opposite Borin, and the dwarf wasn't creating much momentum for the hobbit to counter. 












*OOC:*


 Hilarious WD! 
Hobnob invokes his Patient trait to bear the burden of his row with a normal success.  
Who is steering the boat?







[sblock=Hobnob]
one advancement point in custom.

"Patience is a virtue, have it if you can, often in a hobbit, rarely in a man."
*Name:* Hobnob Hornblower   *Culture:* Hobbit of the Shire  *Standard of Living:* Prosperous
*Cultural blessing:* Hobbit-sense  *Calling:* Scholar  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Secrets
*Specialties:* Herb-lore, Smoking, Rhymes of Lore
*Distinctive features:* Merry, Patient
*Body*: 2 *Heart*: 6 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 3 *Heart (favoured)*: 8 *Wits (favoured)*: 9
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 1 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 2
*Athletics*: 0 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 3
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 2 *Search*: 2
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 2 *Hunting*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 3 *Riddle*: 2
*Craft*: 0 *Battle*: 0 *Lore*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Short sword*: 2 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Bow*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 0
*-Virtues-*: Art of Disappearing
*-Rewards-*: 
*-Gear-*

Shield *enc*: 3
Flint & Steel
Miniature torch
Short Sword
Sickle (Dagger)
Sling (Short Bow) and rocks (arrows)
Pipes; a wooden Strider, a wooden Gandalf, a clay Sherlock, and a clay Briar.
Three different types of pipe-weed, in bulk and seeds enough to test the nearby areas for growth potential. <- Left in the care of the dwarves (Contracts drawn)
Three differing types of pipe-weed, three weeks supply.
Letterhead for potential contracts.
Horn
Water-skin
First aid kit (strips of cloth, varying herbs and poultices, sealed boiled water, thread and needle.)
Notebook with various herb-lore and medical information, pressed herbs between some pages.
*Endurance*: 22 *Starting Endurance*: 22 *Fatigue*: 6 *Hope*: 18 *Starting Hope*: 18 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 0 *Headgear*: 0 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 2 *Damage*: 2 *Ranged*: 2 *Wisdom*: 2 *Valour*: 1 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Ok, so you have a TN of 12 for the medium boat, and with the Inspire roll, you get two rolls and keep the highest.  That would be Authiel's. 

For making the Athletics roll, Authiel gets an Advancement Point (the first of three) in the Movement skill group.  (Reminder that it takes a more important and difficult test to earn the second and third point in a category, unless you invoke a Trait after making a roll to make it more likely.)

And what the hell, Kurin gets his first AP in the Personality group for that Inspire roll.

(If I don't give out Advancement Points for a roll that you feel deserves them, remind me.)

[MENTION=82643]CaBaNa[/MENTION], hold on to that idea - there wasn't really a roll to apply it to here, but it might work for later rolls in the journey.
[/sblock]

As the current increases, you pull harder to fight it.  Suddenly Borin's oar catches on a submerged obstruction and is ripped from his hands!  You're lucky the boat didn't hit it!  This leaves the boat unbalanced and for a moment you it gets sucked off course, but Authiel sings louder and the pulls harder to compensate, guiding the rest of the rowers into a rhythm that brings the craft smoothly to the dock.

A light bobs towards you from the huts.  A young man is approaching holding a lantern. "Heard your singing over the water," he says as he waves. "Pretty. You're heading south down the river? Don't get many travellers these days, but we're still ready to help the ones that do."  He squints into the boat, sizing you up.


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 14, 2011)

Hobnob sits low in his spot, staying quiet and avoiding attention.


----------



## Iron Sky (Nov 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm wondering if I could make a Lore check to see what sort of people might be on this stretch of river. If we're near Mirkwood, I could probably invoke Mirkwood Lore too (does that give an AP?). Anyone have some social skills to talk to this guy with? Authiel is not so good at being the face.


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 15, 2011)

Riggins, who was enjoying the ride, hopped out at the sight on the human.

"Hail and well met, Sir! (he takes a deep bow) Riggins Magby at your service. I herald for these fine dwarven and elven lords. We travel forth on an important mission for these fine lands. We appreciate your welcome and respectively ask if you could aid us on our journey."










*OOC:*


 hey! two 6's!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2011)

The dwarf stumbles out of the boat, and starts unloading his gear. *"Kurin, at yours and your family's service good sir"* the dwarf finally says, flapping his hood over his knees, and bowing.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]


Iron Sky said:


> I'm wondering if I could make a Lore check to see what sort of people might be on this stretch of river. If we're near Mirkwood, I could probably invoke Mirkwood Lore too (does that give an AP?).




I would say that this is close enough to Mirkwood to fall under Mirkwood Lore, sure.

If you roll the skill and succeed, you MIGHT get an AP, depending on how important & difficult it is.  You can invoke Mirkwood Lore to either get an automatic success on your roll, but on AP, or after you roll and succeed to make the GM more likely to give you an AP.

In this case, I'd say that using Lore here isn't important enough to get an AP, but if you roll, succeed, and then invoke Mirkwood Lore you will get one.   Or you can use Mirkwood Lore to automatically succeed on your Lore roll.

Everybody please give [MENTION=53947]Iron[/MENTION]Sky a chance to roll this before doing anything else...


[MENTION=88601]FourMonos[/MENTION]: Riggins gets his first AP in the Custom group for that roll.

[MENTION=60965]Iron Sky[/MENTION]: I forgot to ask for a Hunting roll to see how many fish you caught. You can roll that now as well - any fish you caught during the day are still lying in the boat, uncleaned.
[/sblock]

The man bows deeply in return. "Holti son of Haki, at your service," he says politely. "Lords, are you?" He sounds impressed. "We're poor folk here, but you're welcome to share our fire and take shelter for the night, though I'm sure it won't be as comfortable as you're used to."


----------



## Iron Sky (Nov 16, 2011)

Authiel was too busy rowing to catch many fish, but she does share what she knows about this area with the others.









*OOC:*


*Hunting 1*=9. *Lore 3*=16(no 6s) and invoke Mirkwood Lore if that's a success.


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 16, 2011)

A shared fire, a shared story, a share of adventure, drink and glory. chirps Hobnob, now smiling and sitting tall. The hobbit gives the man a friendly gesture of greeting Hobnob Hornblower, thanks for your offer! the wave turns into a long stretch, and a low Whooo... before Hobnob yawns. Rowing reminds me of turning the fields Gin.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 16, 2011)

[sblock=Iron Sky]
This must be the Stair of Girion - a passage around the waterfalls at the south end of the long lake.  You had heard that there used to be a village of Men here that made their living as traders and porters, carrying boats down the stair to the river at the base of the falls for a price, but your people assumed that they were long gone as the south of Mirkwood became more dangerous and boats ceased to ply the Running River regularly.  You can't tell if the inhabitants now are descendants of the original porters, who have lived here even though their trade left them, or if men have moved back into the area recently.

You gain an AP in the "Vocation" category.
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Nov 17, 2011)

Authiel speaks to Vardolas, but loud enough for the others to hear as well.

"This would be the Stair of Girion. There once was a village of Men that  lived here to help with the portage around the waterfalls, but we had  thought they all left long ago when Mirkwood fell into gloom and shadow."

She turns to Holti.

"Do the descendents of those men yet remain or are you newly arrived?"

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 1
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 25 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 11 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0 [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 18, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Heads up: my parents are in town for the weekend so I probably won't get a chance to post again until Monday.  Sorry for the delay.
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 19, 2011)

Vardolas nods at Autiel's information.  Then we should learn what we can of our neighbours, of their troubles and of the area.

He leaves the boat and moves to the woodsman.  I am Vardolas, of Mirkwood and of this fellowship.  We are travelling the woods to learn what we can of events in the world.  You say you used to get more travellers than you do now?  What has changed so that fewer men come this way?  I had thought the recent wars would bring more men travelling here, as the Dale men have prospered since the dragon was slain.

[sblock=ooc] sorry I've been so quiet.  I'm busy too, but I'll try to post more frequently.  Working 7 days/wk, tho, so I'm really taking a hit.  We got netflix on the xbox now, though, so it could be that I'll get to use the computer for typing more often!  I will be slower, though.

I did update my gaming blog, tho!  I think I'll try to review this system when I get the book.  (fingers crossed for xmas goodies)  

Part of me is suspicious of this guy, as he's an NPC near Mirkwood and could be a hillbilly cannibal who ate the dwarves we're looking for.  The other part thinks I'm in the Lord of the Rings or, worse, the Hobbit, so everything is safe all the time always.  Huzzah!  Well, childhood nostalgia dulling the senses for sure.  

I'm likewise worried I have no useful skills for the party.  Is lookout important?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2011)

*"These are all fine questions peoples of the woods. However, we are on an important quest here, and it is to find two travelling dwarves; we'll do well in not overwhelm this poor gentleman with all these questions now, but over dinner perhaps. The question worth asking is, have you seen these two travelling dwarves? One of them had long silvery beard, and a red hood." *says Kurin, disregarding the elf's questions for now on one hand, and asking for the dwarves, Balin in particular.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 23, 2011)

Iron Sky said:


> "Do the descendents of those men yet remain or are you newly arrived?"




"My father and his father and his father and his grandfather before him lived here. They say the first of us came all the way from the city of Dale, back when there was still traffic on the river.  But then the Dragon came and burned Dale, and nobody came here any more.  They founded a new town up at the north end of the lake instead.  My cousin Frida went all the way up there to see it a few seasons ago, and she says its real big.  No wonder they've got no use for us anymore.



fireinthedust said:


> He leaves the boat and moves to the woodsman.  I am Vardolas, of Mirkwood and of this fellowship.  We are travelling the woods to learn what we can of events in the world.  You say you used to get more travellers than you do now?  What has changed so that fewer men come this way?  I had thought the recent wars would bring more men travelling here, as the Dale men have prospered since the dragon was slain.




The man laughs. "You misunderstand me, good sir! I'm speaking of the old days before the Dragon even came. We heard that it was slain, and hoped that would mean more people travelling the river as they did of old, but it  hasn't happened. Still only a few travellers.  Although you're the second we've had in weeks, so maybe our luck's changing at last!"



Voda Vosa said:


> *"These are all fine questions peoples of the woods. However, we are on an important quest here, and it is to find two travelling dwarves; we'll do well in not overwhelm this poor gentleman with all these questions now, but over dinner perhaps. The question worth asking is, have you seen these two travelling dwarves? One of them had long silvery beard, and a red hood." *says Kurin, disregarding the elf's questions for now on one hand, and asking for the dwarves, Balin in particular.




"The very ones I'm speaking of!  They hailed us courteously, but abruptly, and refused our help and our fire, to carry their boat down the stair themselves.  It must have been full dark when they reached the bottom - I suppose they camped there, or even half way down." He shakes his head and continues, with a sidelong glance at Kurin. "Too important and impatient for the likes of us, I suppose.  You'll come pass the night with us, though, won't you?  And perhaps tell us some of the news from away up north?"  He seems very hopeful and eager that you accept.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2011)

*"Those fine gentlemen were on an important mission good sir, and haste was for them in essence. So is for us, for we must find what happen to them. But we need rest, and we'll gladly take your hospitality this night. Is it possible that we reach their camp before it's too late to return here to share a fire with you and and sing some songs?"* Kurin says, and the keeps explaining *"We might find some clues investigating their camp site. I guess they didn't say which road were they going to take, did they?"*


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 23, 2011)

"Maybe you could, but you won't see much in the dark. Best to wait until morning."


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


 How well can we elves see in the dark right now?  Considering we get bonuses in this environment (having been the elves who stayed on Middle Earth while the others went to the land of the West, I'm guessing we can see fairly well), and all that.

Also: are we tired?

And:  I have no idea how to add equipment to Vardolas.  Am I supposed to start with one of the special weapons (like that spear the Hobbit mentioned) or are those magical items we have to earn?








Vardolas looks beyond where they are, to see if he can see the humans' house.


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 24, 2011)

Such impatience, relax fellows and let us partake of the culture here. Merriment must be taken where it can be found, or we'd all be dour. Our quest is for the morrow. Hobnob claps his hands on his stomach and it jiggles slightly, Besides, I'm hungry.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 25, 2011)

Shall we go see the house, then, master Dwarf?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2011)

*"Aye, I see no reason not to."* replies simply Kurin.* "I could use a dry place!"*


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]


fireinthedust said:


> How well can we elves see in the dark right now?  Considering we get bonuses in this environment (having been the elves who stayed on Middle Earth while the others went to the land of the West, I'm guessing we can see fairly well), and all that.




On the live character sheet, mouse over the "Folk of the Dusk" cultural blessing.  That'll answer your question.



fireinthedust said:


> Also: are we tired?




Good question.  Everyone make a Fatigue test.  That's a Travel roll, TN 14.  If you fail, add 1 to your Fatigue score.  When your Fatigue reaches your Endurance, you become Weary and get penalties to all your actions.  (Fatigue goes up as you travel and pick up heavier equipment; Endurance goes down as you get injured, and they meet in the middle.)

(Sorry, forgot we're supposed to roll Fatigue every day - I was going to just call for them at the end of the journey.)



fireinthedust said:


> And:  I have no idea how to add equipment to Vardolas.  Am I supposed to start with one of the special weapons (like that spear the Hobbit mentioned) or are those magical items we have to earn?




At character creation you chose either a Virtue (special skill) or Reward (special equipment).  You chose Virtue, and got "Wood Elf Magic (stinging arrow)", according to the character sheet I have saved for you.

Anyone need me to post their character sheets to keep up to date?
[/sblock]



> Vardolas looks beyond where they are, to see if he can see the humans' house.




A cluster of run-down huts are set back from the water.  Fishing nets are drying on racks outside them.  From beyond the huts you see a glimmer of firelight.









*OOC:*


I'll wait to give anyone else a chance to object before you all go up to the houses.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


no objection from Borin.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 25, 2011)

Vardolas is very interested in investigating these houses, so different from his home beneath the eaves of Mirkwood.










*OOC:*


I think that's my Travel roll.  I'll check the RG thread and see if I have another d6 (our stats are the extra d6s we add to a given roll, right?)


----------



## Iron Sky (Nov 26, 2011)

Authiel is hesitant, but as Vardolas seems to be interested, she grudgingly follows, keeping a wary eye.

[sblock=Travel Roll]1d12+1d6=18! Gandalf Rune AND Extraordinary success! Doesn't get any better than that.[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 1
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 25 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 11 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0 [/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 26, 2011)

Riggins works hard to help the others unload the boats so they can rest.  While quite used to long travel, he is more accustomed to walking at a hobbit pace and not prolonged boat travel.

[sblock=travel] It looks like I scored an 8, but I'm not sure what rolling one 6 means to the roll.  Is there are area we should record our fatigue? [/sblock] 

[sblock=Riggins]
*Name:* Riggins Magby *Culture:* Hobbit of the Shire *Standard of Living:* Prosperous
*Cultural blessing:* Hobbit-sense *Calling:* Treasure-Hunter *Shadow weakness:* Dragon-sickness
*Specialties:* Smoking, Story-telling, Burglary
*Distinctive features:* Curious, True-hearted
*Body*: 3 *Heart*: 7 *Wits*: 4
*Body (favoured)*: 5 *Heart (favoured)*: 8 *Wits (favoured)*: 7

*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 0 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 2
*Athletics*: 1 *Travel*: 2 *Stealth*: 3
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 1 *Search*: 2
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 0 *Hunting*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 3 *Riddle*: 2
*Craft*: 0 *Battle*: 1 *Lore*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Short sword*: 2 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Bow*: 2 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 0
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Bow of the North Downs

*-Gear-*

Leather corslet *enc*: 8
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 23 *Starting Endurance*: 23 *Fatigue*: 14 *Hope*: 19 *Starting Hope*: 19 *Shadow*: 0 

*Armour*: 2 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 4 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 3 *Ranged*: 3 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 

*Experience*: NaN *Total Experience*: NaN 

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 27, 2011)

Before unpacking the first item, Hobnob gets his pipe going again and stretches more thoroughly on land. After getting himself in a more relaxed place, he helps with the remaining load Dry and warm, with food.









*OOC:*


 spending a point of hope to add heart (I think) score to the roll, making it an extraordinary success, as Hobnob rolled a six. Does that earn an advancement point?







[sblock=Hobnob]

one advancement point in custom.

"Patience is a virtue, have it if you can, often in a hobbit, rarely in a man."
*Name:* Hobnob Hornblower   *Culture:* Hobbit of the Shire  *Standard of Living:* Prosperous
*Cultural blessing:* Hobbit-sense  *Calling:* Scholar  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Secrets
*Specialties:* Herb-lore, Smoking, Rhymes of Lore
*Distinctive features:* Merry, Patient
*Body*: 2 *Heart*: 6 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 3 *Heart (favoured)*: 8 *Wits (favoured)*: 9
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 1 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 2
*Athletics*: 0 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 3
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 2 *Search*: 2
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 2 *Hunting*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 3 *Riddle*: 2
*Craft*: 0 *Battle*: 0 *Lore*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Short sword*: 2 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Bow*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 0
*-Virtues-*: Art of Disappearing
*-Rewards-*: 
*-Gear-*

Shield *enc*: 3
Flint & Steel
Miniature torch
Short Sword
Sickle (Dagger)
Sling (Short Bow) and rocks (arrows)
Pipes; a wooden Strider, a wooden Gandalf, a clay Sherlock, and a clay Briar.
Three  different types of pipe-weed, in bulk and seeds enough to test the  nearby areas for growth potential. <- Left in the care of the dwarves  (Contracts drawn)
Three differing types of pipe-weed, three weeks supply.
Letterhead for potential contracts.
Horn
Water-skin
First aid kit (strips of cloth, varying herbs and poultices, sealed boiled water, thread and needle.)
Notebook with various herb-lore and medical information, pressed herbs between some pages.
*Endurance*: 22 *Starting Endurance*: 22 *Fatigue*: 6 *Hope*: 17 *Starting Hope*: 18 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 0 *Headgear*: 0 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 2 *Damage*: 2 *Ranged*: 2 *Wisdom*: 2 *Valour*: 1 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0


[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm out of town for work for a week, not sure if I'll get time to post - sorry for the delay!

In the meantime, here's something to keep you working off of. I'll answer your questions next time I have time to make a full post.







The man leads you up the beach to a cleared circle surrounded by rude houses. They are similar in style to those of Lake-town, but much more plain and shabby. The  only one which appears well kept is a long hall on the side of the circle across from the lake. It seems to be a central meeting house.

In the center of the circle, a group of children are feeding wood to a large bonfire.  Their elders are setting out mugs and trenchers on long tables which, from the marks in the dirt, look to have been dragged out from the longhall.  They turn to stare as you approach, and your guide calls out, "The travellers from the water have come to join us!" The villagers greet this with cheers and welcome you warmly.

Over the course of the meal (smoke-blackened lake fish, cooked on planks on the fire, accompanied by leafy greens and mugs of strong ale or clear water) the villagers press you for news from away north, while sharing the little going-on of their town (mostly revolving around the state of the crops and the bounty of the lake). They are keenly hopeful that the unprecedented approach of two sets of travellers means that the river will become a travelled road as it was before. They seem to keenly remember their heritage and are proud of their role as porters even though few boats come now.

(Unless pressed, none of them mentions how much they will charge to haul your boat and goods down the Stair in the morning.)


----------



## Iron Sky (Dec 6, 2011)

Authiel hangs back and mostly listens and watches, wary even amongst these seemingly civilized folk.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 6, 2011)

Kurin settles on the table and enjoys the food and the stories. As they eat, he points at some of the eldest men and says *“Peoples of strong arms and hearts are required in Lake Town, for what I was able to see. There would be lots of opportunities for folks such as yourselves there, and also protection from orcs and whatnot. The trade with the Lonely Mountain has increased jobs and wealth in the area…”* Kurin searched for the other two dwarf's reassurance, since the elves, the hobbits and himself were new to Lake Town. His ‘business talk’ keep on as long as the dwarf was eating. Dwarf usually speak of business with food in their mouth, so says the saying. 

But as dinner reached an end, and everybody settled down for tea and smoke, Kurin leaned back, filling his pipe with the weed the hobbits had offered him. *“Fine product,”* he stated, almost to himself, as he filled the pipe and light it. Tilting his head back he began casting rings of smoke, and then, long spiralling lines, that quickly flew through the rings, dragging them into an amorphous puff of smoke.* “My signature move” *he says proudly. Kurin wasn’t a professional of smoke ring making, but he enjoyed practice of such an arcane tradition. 

The dwarf seems eager to either tell stories or sing, but the ambient doesn’t look good for a song. *“I think we need to know each other my friends. I’ll make the honours and begin, hehe… “ *the dwarf clears his throat and starts
*
I come from a proud family of dwarfs from the Iron Hills, we have never been very wealthy, nor too poor. We’ve worked hard to make a living, with my father Korim, and my son Korin. My Father is a skilled cuartermaster, and I was quicker with a pick than any dwarf you’ll have the honour of meeting. My little boy is half and half, as usual. In the times of Smaug, Dain, lord of the Iron Hills, had heard of the devastation the dragon brought to the Lonley Mountain, and decided to erect huge stone walls on the entrances of the Mines, to protect us from the dragon. My father was called to handle the workers, and me and my boy, along with dozens of dwarfs worked on the quarry mines, getting the stone needed. When the walls were done, we felt safe, and started preparing for war inside our fortress. Word had it that the King Under the Mountain was returning to his rightful place and would cast the dragon out. Thorin Oakshield did exactly that. By the time the crows arrived with the news, we have crafted many armors and weapons, and marched to what was later known as the Battle of the Fiver armies. Initially, we thought we were going to fight the elves and the men of lake town, but as the or chords appeared from the right flank of the mountain, old rivalries died quickly, and we all fought bravely against the orcs. My son was lost to me, as were many brave souls that day, at the hands of those dark creatures. Not even the King Under the Mountain was safe. 
But after the grief and the healing, time for growth came, and my father and I moved to the Lonley Mountain, as Dain was proclaimed new King Under the Mountain, and wanted us to work on the newly formed Artisan’s Guild.
 Years later, I was sent to the embassy to meet lord Gloin, to establish trade quotas. That’s where my tale ends, and our tale begins.” *Finishes up the dwarf. Now with a nostalgic air in his eyes, he gazes to the night sky.


----------



## Iron Sky (Dec 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Anyone else still playing? [MENTION=88601]FourMonos[/MENTION], [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION], [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], [MENTION=82643]CaBaNa[/MENTION]?


----------



## CaBaNa (Dec 12, 2011)

Ooc: present and accounted for. Watching the interaction for a good place to jump in.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


same here. And still trying to truly get in character.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Dec 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry to be away so long.  Stuff at work blew up on me the week I was away, and I spent all last week catching up.  I'm catching up on the thread now.
[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Dec 13, 2011)

[sblock=Mechanics]


FourMonos said:


> It looks like I scored an 8, but I'm not sure what rolling one 6 means to the roll.  Is there are area we should record our fatigue?




On the live character sheet, you can see "Fatigue" in a little bubble beside "Endurance".  You start with some fatigue based on the amount you're carrying.  As you get wounded, Endurance will drop, and as you get tired, Fatigue will grow.  When Fatigue = Endurance, you'll start taking penalties from being tired.

That 8 is a failure, yes.  If you had succeeded, the 6 would have made it an extraordinary success, but it's wasted if you don't succeed.

You could interpret this as: you made an extraordinary effort (the 6 on your skill dice) but fate was against you in a big way (the 1 on your fate die), so you failed despite that.  Perhaps while crossing the lake, a huge fish suddenly surfaced under your boat and nearly swamped it - you were able to keep the boat upright with a mighty struggle but the effort tired you.  If that fish hadn't been there, you'd have been laughing.



CaBaNa said:


> spending a point of hope to add heart (I think) score to the roll, making it an extraordinary success, as Hobnob rolled a six. Does that earn an advancement point?




Yep, Heart - it's the attribute above the center column of skills, where travel is.

Yes, Hobnob gets an AP under "movement" for passing this roll!  Authiel would as well, but she already has an AP under "movement".  To get an AP from such a routine task, she'd need to invoke a Trait.

Orin, Borin and Kurin didn't make their Travel rolls, so I'll roll them now.  No AP for them if they succeed, though, because I had to roll for them...  (Unless they invoke a Trait.)

Orin: extraordinary success DESPITE rolling a 1 on the fate die!
Borin: normal success
Kurin: failure.  (You could turn this into a success by spending a point of Hope.  Normally this would add your Heart of 2, giving you 13 - not enough to succeed - but since your Travel is underlined, it's one of your Favoured skills, so instead you add your Favoured Heart of 3, giving you 14.)

So Vardolas, Riggins and Kurin each gain a point of Fatigue from the rigors of travel.

Here's what I have for everyone's stats now - you can copy and paste these codes into the live character sheet.  Let me know if you spot any errors:

[sblock=Authiel]
{"name":"Authiel Silivrenniel","culture":"elf","standard":"martial","culturalBlessing":"folkOfTheDusk","calling":"warden","shadowWeakness":"lureOfPower","specialties":"mirkwoodLore,woodwright,shadowLore","features":"hardened,keenEyed","favoured":"stealth,awareness,explore,hunting","awe":"2","athletics":"3","travel":"1","stealth":"2","awareness":"2","search":"1","explore":"1","healing":"1","hunting":"1","song":"2","craft":"1","battle":"2","lore":"3","undefined":"3","movement":"1","vocation":"1","body":"5","heart":"3","wits":"6","favouredbody":"7","favouredheart":"6","favouredwits":"7","endurance":"25","startingEndurance":"25","fatigue":"19","hope":"11","startingHope":"11","shadow":"0","armour":"3d","headgear":"+1","parry":"6","shield":"+1","damage":"5","ranged":"5","wisdom":"2","valour":"1","experience":"","total":"","weary":"false","miserable":"false","wounded":"false","virtues":"woodElfMagic","rewards":"","weaponSkills":"bow,true,5,10,14,1,3;sword,false,5,10,16,2,1;dagger,false,3,G,12,0,1;,false,,,,,0","gear":"mailShirt,12;capOfIronAndLeather,2;buckler,1;,1;,","comments":{"":"Summer Travelling Gear","woodElfMagic":"Stinging Arrow","":"Summer Travelling Gear","":"Summer Travelling Gear"}}
[/sblock]

[sblock=Borin]
{"name":"Borin","culture":"dwarf","standard":"rich","culturalBlessing":"redoubtable","calling":"slayer","shadowWeakness":"curseOfVengeance","specialties":"smithCraft,trading,orcLore","features":"bold,wrathful","favoured":"athletics,travel,craft,battle","awe":"1","inspire":"2","athletics":"1","travel":"3","awareness":"2","search":"3","explore":"2","healing":"1","hunting":"1","song":"1","riddle":"2","craft":"3","battle":"2","lore":"1","undefined":"2","body":"6","heart":"3","wits":"5","favouredbody":"9","favouredheart":"5","favouredwits":"6","endurance":"31","startingEndurance":"31","fatigue":"26","hope":"9","startingHope":"9","shadow":"0","armour":"5d","headgear":"+4","parry":"5","shield":"0","damage":"6","ranged":"6","wisdom":"1","valour":"2","experience":"","total":"","weary":"false","miserable":"false","wounded":"false","virtues":"","rewards":"dwarfWroughtHauberk","weaponSkills":"mattock,true,8,10,18,3,2;shortSword,false,5,10,14,1,1;dagger,false,3,G,12,0,1;,false,,,,,0","gear":"mailHauberk,20;helm,6;,;,1;,","comments":{"":"Summer Travelling Gear"}}
[/sblock]

[sblock=Hobnob]
{"name":"Hobnob Hornblower","culture":"hobbit","standard":"prosperous","culturalBlessing":"hobbitSense","calling":"scholar","shadowWeakness":"lureOfSecrets","specialties":"herbLore,smoking,rhymesOfLore","features":"merry,patient","favoured":"persuade,stealth,insight,lore","awe":"1","persuade":"2","travel":"1","stealth":"3","awareness":"2","insight":"2","search":"2","explore":"1","healing":"2","song":"2","courtesy":"3","riddle":"2","lore":"2","undefined":"2","movement":"1","custom":"1","body":"2","heart":"6","wits":"6","favouredbody":"3","favouredheart":"8","favouredwits":"9","endurance":"22","startingEndurance":"22","fatigue":"6","hope":"17","startingHope":"18","shadow":"0","armour":"0","headgear":"0","parry":"6","shield":"+2","damage":"2","ranged":"2","wisdom":"2","valour":"1","experience":"","total":"","weary":"false","miserable":"false","wounded":"false","virtues":"artOfDisappearing","rewards":"","weaponSkills":"shortSword,true,5,10,14,1,2;bow,false,5,10,14,1,1;dagger,false,3,G,12,0,1;,false,,,,,0","gear":",;,;shield,3;,1;,","comments":{"":"Summer Travelling Gear","":"Summer Travelling Gear","":"Summer Travelling Gear","":"Summer Travelling Gear","":"Summer Travelling Gear"}}
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kurin]
{"name":"Kurin Stoneshield","culture":"dwarf","standard":"rich","culturalBlessing":"redoubtable","calling":"treasureHunter","shadowWeakness":"dragonSickness","specialties":"smithCraft,stoneCraft,burglary","features":"proud,wilful","favoured":"travel,search,explore,craft","awe":"1","inspire":"2","athletics":"1","travel":"3","stealth":"1","awareness":"1","insight":"1","search":"3","explore":"2","song":"1","riddle":"2","craft":"3","battle":"2","lore":"2","undefined":"2","personality":"1","body":"6","heart":"2","wits":"6","favouredbody":"8","favouredheart":"3","favouredwits":"9","endurance":"30","startingEndurance":"30","fatigue":"21","hope":"7","startingHope":"8","shadow":"0","armour":"4d","headgear":"+1","parry":"6","shield":"0","damage":"6","ranged":"6","wisdom":"2","valour":"1","experience":"","total":"","weary":"false","miserable":"false","wounded":"false","virtues":"brokenSpells","rewards":"","weaponSkills":"mattock,true,8,10,18,3,2;shortSword,false,5,10,14,1,1;dagger,false,3,G,12,0,1;,false,,,,,0","gear":"coatOfMail,16;capOfIronAndLeather,2;,;,1;,","comments":{"":"Summer Travelling Gear","brokenSpells":"Spells of Opening and Shutting","":"Summer Travelling Gear","":"Summer Travelling Gear","":"Summer Travelling Gear"}}
[/sblock]

[sblock=Orin]
{"name":"Orin","culture":"dwarf","standard":"rich","culturalBlessing":"redoubtable","calling":"slayer","shadowWeakness":"curseOfVengeance","specialties":"stoneCraft,tunnelling,orcLore","features":"hardy,vengeful","favoured":"athletics,travel,craft,battle","inspire":"2","athletics":"1","travel":"3","search":"3","explore":"2","song":"1","riddle":"2","craft":"3","battle":"2","lore":"1","undefined":"3","body":"6","heart":"3","wits":"5","favouredbody":"9","favouredheart":"5","favouredwits":"6","endurance":"31","startingEndurance":"31","fatigue":"27","hope":"9","startingHope":"9","shadow":"0","armour":"5d","headgear":"+4","parry":"5","shield":"","damage":"6","ranged":"6","wisdom":"1","valour":"2","experience":"","total":"","weary":"false","miserable":"false","wounded":"false","virtues":"","rewards":"axeOfAzanulbizar","weaponSkills":"(axes),false,,,,,3;shortSword,false,5,10,14,1,1;dagger,false,3,G,12,0,1;greatAxe,false,9,G,20,4,3","gear":"mailHauberk,20;helm,6;,;,1;,","comments":{"":"Summer Travelling Gear"}}
[/sblock]

[sblock=Riggins]
{"name":"Riggins Magby","culture":"hobbit","standard":"prosperous","culturalBlessing":"hobbitSense","calling":"treasureHunter","shadowWeakness":"dragonSickness","specialties":"smoking,storyTelling,burglary","features":"curious,trueHearted","favoured":"stealth,awareness,insight,riddle","persuade":"2","athletics":"1","travel":"2","stealth":"3","awareness":"2","insight":"1","search":"2","explore":"1","song":"2","courtesy":"3","riddle":"2","battle":"1","lore":"1","undefined":"2","custom":"1","body":"3","heart":"7","wits":"4","favouredbody":"5","favouredheart":"8","favouredwits":"7","endurance":"23","startingEndurance":"23","fatigue":"15","hope":"19","startingHope":"19","shadow":"","armour":"2d","headgear":"+1","parry":"4","shield":"+1","damage":"3","ranged":"3","wisdom":"1","valour":"2","experience":"","total":"","weary":"false","miserable":"false","wounded":"false","virtues":"","rewards":"bowOfTheNorthDowns","weaponSkills":"shortSword,true,5,10,14,1,2;bow,false,5,10,14,1,2;dagger,false,3,G,12,0,1;,false,,,,,0","gear":"leatherCorslet,8;capOfIronAndLeather,2;buckler,1;,1;,","comments":{"":"Summer Travelling Gear"}}
[/sblock]

[sblock=Vardolas]
{"name":"Vardolas","culture":"elf","standard":"martial","culturalBlessing":"folkOfTheDusk","calling":"slayer","shadowWeakness":"curseOfVengeance","specialties":"elvenLore,mirkwoodLore,orcLore","features":"fair,swift","favoured":"inspire,persuade,athletics,awareness","awe":"2","persuade":"1","athletics":"3","travel":"1","stealth":"2","awareness":"2","insight":"1","healing":"1","hunting":"1","song":"2","riddle":"1","battle":"2","lore":"3","undefined":"3","body":"4","heart":"4","wits":"6","favouredbody":"7","favouredheart":"6","favouredwits":"7","endurance":"26","startingEndurance":"26","fatigue":"5","hope":"12","startingHope":"12","shadow":"0","armour":"0","headgear":"0","parry":"6","shield":"","damage":"4","ranged":"4","wisdom":"2","valour":"1","experience":"","total":"","weary":"false","miserable":"false","wounded":"false","virtues":"woodElfMagic","rewards":"","weaponSkills":"bow,true,5,10,14,1,3;sword,false,5,10,16,2,1;dagger,false,3,G,12,0,1;,false,,,,,0","gear":",;,;,;,1;,","comments":{"woodElfMagic":"Stinging Arrow","":"Summer Travelling Gear"}}
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Dec 13, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Kurin settles on the table and enjoys the food and the stories. As they eat, he points at some of the eldest men and says *“Peoples of strong arms and hearts are required in Lake Town, for what I was able to see. There would be lots of opportunities for folks such as yourselves there, and also protection from orcs and whatnot. The trade with the Lonely Mountain has increased jobs and wealth in the area…”*




The elder smiles toothlessly at Kurin. "Who would work the fields here if all our men went away to far lands?  We may be poor, but our fathers farmed and fished here, and their fathers did, all the way back to Girion who built the Stair.  It would be a sad day indeed for the sons of Girion to abandon their home and become just more faceless laborers in a crowded city."

A young woman nearby chirps, "I've been to Lake-town!  My brother Reinald and I paddled up to see it when we heard the Dragon was dead.  Everything was all black and burned, and most of the people had gone on to Dale.  I heard a lot of them have come back to rebuild since then - I'd like to back and see it again, but now I've got little Frida to take care of, I don't see how."  The baby on her lap coos.

As the elder rebuffed his talk of work, Kurin turns to his own background: *"In the times of Smaug, Dain, lord of the Iron Hills, had heard of the devastation the dragon brought to the Lonley Mountain, and decided to erect huge stone walls on the entrances of the Mines, to protect us from the dragon."*  The young lady with the baby leans in, eyes shining, as he mentions the dragon, and around the fire villagers shush their neighbours and hearken to the tale.  You hear whispers of, "The dragon - listen!  He's talking about the dragon!"

*"By the time the crows arrived with the news, we have crafted many armors and weapons, and marched to what was later known as the Battle of the Fiver armies. Initially, we thought we were going to fight the elves and the men of lake town, but as the or chords appeared from the right flank of the mountain, old rivalries died quickly, and we all fought bravely against the orcs. My son was lost to me, as were many brave souls that day, at the hands of those dark creatures. Not even the King Under the Mountain was safe."*  A chorus of condolences arises as Kurin reaches this part.

*"But after the grief and the healing, time for growth came, and my father and I moved to the Lonley Mountain, as Dain was proclaimed new King Under the Mountain, and wanted us to work on the newly formed Artisan’s Guild.  Years later, I was sent to the embassy to meet lord Gloin, to establish trade quotas. That’s where my tale ends, and our tale begins.” *

A polite splattering of applause greets his words.  "Tell us more about the battle!" calls someone in the back, but his neighbour shushes his rudeness.

"A fine tale," the elder intones politely.  He turns to Kurin's companions. "And what of the rest of you?  What is your story?"


----------



## FourMonos (Dec 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Very sorry everyone, I lost track of this one, but I'm here.







As the socializing begins, Riggins does what he is most comfortable with, making in-roads with the children.  _"Always makes a hobbit welcome when the children are excited to see you coming,"_ his father always said.

Riggins approached the children, some of which were taller than he, and did his favorite two step bow, "Evening lasses and gents! Riggins be my name.  Would you like to play a game of riddles?  I'll go first!"

Riggins scrunchins his face up, like he's concentrating hard.  Breaking the ice would be important, so he always starts with an easy one for the kids.

"What gets bigger the more you take away?"

Riggins politely excuses himself when the elder inquires into the party.

He waits his turn for the elves and dwarves to introduce themselves, then bows deeply, "Riggins Magby, at your service.  Traveling hobbit of the Shire."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2011)

After his story found well receiving ears and minds, Kurin settles down with his pipe, hiding his anxiousness to hear what the others had to say. He was also very tired, and as he accommodated in his seat, he slowly started falling asleep. The dwarf opened his eyes wide as to force himself to stay awake to hear the tales. 

_OOC: Missed the rolling thing, sorry. _


----------



## Iron Sky (Dec 14, 2011)

Authiel stays back and listens. After a long pause, she speaks, her face hardening with ill memories. 

"I heard many a tale about the Battle of Five Armies as my kin fought and died there. I, however, was away, aiding Gandalf the Grey to drive the Necromancer out of Dol Guldur. Much has the forest lightened since his dark shadow lifted from it, but in many places the darkness still dwells, rooted and clinging in forested deeps.

Let us but hope that none of those creatures of the dark roam from their dens while we pass by."









*OOC:*


[MENTION=79945]JoeNotCharles[/MENTION], could I invoke Authiel's Hardened trait to gain an AP for the travel roll? Enduring the rigors of hard travel seem perfect for what that trait represents.

Also, Authiel's sheet looks ok, though it gets chopped in strange places when you import it. Numbers-wise it's good.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Dec 15, 2011)

FourMonos said:


> Riggins approached the children, some of which were taller than he, and did his favorite two step bow, "Evening lasses and gents! Riggins be my name.  Would you like to play a game of riddles?  I'll go first!"




 One of the adults nearby comments, "I see they raise their children to be polite in your homeland!  Are those elves your parents?"



FourMonos said:


> Riggins scrunchins his face up, like he's concentrating hard.  Breaking the ice would be important, so he always starts with an easy one for the kids.
> 
> "What gets bigger the more you take away?"




Some of the children giggle at Riggins' semi-formal, grownup tones. They  whisper together, trying to find the answer.  Suddenly one of them jumps up and yells, "A hole!"  The others applaud, and one young boy smacks his head in an exaggerated motion.  Seeing the laughter this causes, he starts making faces and the others dissolve into giggling fits.

All but the one who answered the first riddle, who shoots back, "What gets wetter and wetter the more it dries?"



FourMonos said:


> Riggins politely excuses himself when the elder inquires into the party.
> 
> He waits his turn for the elves and dwarves to introduce themselves, then bows deeply, "Riggins Magby, at your service.  Traveling hobbit of the Shire."




"You're a very well-mannered young man!" one of the villagers says. "They teach their children well in this 'Shire'.  Are these elves your parents?"



Iron Sky said:


> "I heard many a tale about the Battle of Five Armies as my kin fought and died there. I, however, was away, aiding Gandalf the Grey to drive the Necromancer out of Dol Guldur. Much has the forest lightened since his dark shadow lifted from it, but in many places the darkness still dwells, rooted and clinging in forested deeps.
> 
> Let us but hope that none of those creatures of the dark roam from their dens while we pass by."




"Hear, hear!" cries Holti, the man who led you here. There is a murmur of agreement.  "The swamps to the south are very dangerous. It's no wonder there are no travelers anymore."

The toothless elder sucks on his lip. "And now we have two groups in a few days," he muses. "Tell me, if I may pry, what brings you to this running river road? Is ought amiss that we should beware of?"

"They said they were seeking the Dwarves..." begins Holti, but the elder holds up his hand and shushes him.  He stares at Auriel, waiting politely for her answer.

[sblock=OOC]


Iron Sky said:


> [MENTION=79945]JoeNotCharles[/MENTION], could I invoke Authiel's Hardened trait to gain an AP for the travel roll? Enduring the rigors of hard travel seem perfect for what that trait represents.




Makes sense.  Authiel earns a second AP for Movement.  Earning the third in this category is going to take something much more spectacular, though!



Iron Sky said:


> Also, Authiel's sheet looks ok, though it gets chopped in strange places when you import it. Numbers-wise it's good.




The weird formatting seems to depend on the browser.  It works for me on Chrome; I forget which browser I was using where I saw formatting problems.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Dec 15, 2011)

Riggins blushes at the comparison to elves.

"Nay, my good man, we Hobbits are a people all unto oursevles.  We carry many of the same features of man, but are shorter in height.  I am full grown, now in my 25th year.  My cousin Hobnob is also full grown.  We live far west of here.  Our homeland is called the Shire.  Our people farm  the land, tend our fields and crops, raise families."

He gives them a curious wink, "We've just got shorter homes!"

Then he looks kindly back to the riddling lad, "You almost had me, good sir!  Had I not been splashed on our boat on our way here!  A towel ...or a shirt in my case... gets wetter the more it dries."

Riggins rubs his hands together excitedly, "How about another?"  He holds a hand up to the sky, "At night they come without being fetched.  And by day they are lost without being stolen."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 15, 2011)

*"The stars, good hobbit." *Interjects Kurin, sending several small balls of smoke from his pipe towards the gathering.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

*Borin*

Borin looks at his cousin Orin, remembering the fateful fight at the Battle of the Five armies. To add to their loss, Borin himself was nearly killed, too, by the big orcs arrow, if not for his nearly perfect armor. Not a hopeful story to tell, but Orin's beheading of the same orc with the mighty Axe of the Azanulbizar would be...

[sblock=OOC]
*Borin*

have we lost [MENTION=6078]garyh[/MENTION] ?
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Dec 17, 2011)

Hobnob continues to eat during the stories, waiting his turn patiently. The Hobbit heard the mood turn somber, and pulled away from the conversation, instead delving deeper into the meal. 

Every once in a while, he could be heard talking to himself Who cooked this, MMM, it's delicious! This fish! This fish is splendid! the diminutive Hornblower was overjoyed at the meal, and would continue eating so long as there was food available. 

 Filling his cup once again, and catching the question about their business, the hobbit was hoping the mood would change when he began his story after the explanation.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Dec 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Just PM'd garyh and fireinthesky to see if they're still with us.

I'll wait another day or so to see if anyone answers the elder's direct question, before he concludes you're avoiding the subject.  Don't want to rush you if you're all waiting for someone else to answer.
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2011)

Orin turns to the elder.  *"Our chief Gloin has sent us on a mission out of concern for two of our people who have recently traveled this way.  We have not had word from them, and though the lands are safer since the costly Battle of the Five Armies, one would be going too far to say they were safe."*

_OOC:  Sorry, lost track of the game.  I'm still here!_


----------



## Iron Sky (Dec 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Authiel isn't a very social character (if something she says calls for a roll, she'll probably botch it)... I'll wait until tomorrow night to see if anyone more diplomatic answers and I guess I'll have her come up with something.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 19, 2011)

*"As Orin and Holti said, our quest is only to see our brothers return to us safe, if we find them in time. They were sent in a special mission, the nature of which we are not entitled to know. But, they went through here, we hope to find clues of their passage down the great stairs at morrow."* adds Kurin.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Dec 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0k3kHtyoqc]Just a second, I'll need to get myself back in the proper mood for this...[/ame]
[/sblock]



Voda Vosa said:


> *"The stars, good hobbit." *Interjects Kurin, sending several small balls of smoke from his pipe towards the gathering.




The child shoots Kurin a dirty look and starts sulking.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"As Orin and Holti said, our quest is only to see our brothers return to us safe, if we find them in time. They were sent in a special mission, the nature of which we are not entitled to know. But, they went through here, we hope to find clues of their passage down the great stairs at morrow."* adds Kurin.




_"Safe?"_ comes a quavering voice. Into the firelight steps an ancient man, white hair tumbling past his shoulders. He is bent nearly double, and walks with his hand on a young girl's shoulder. The girl leads him carefully around roots and stones as he peers sightlessly around the circle, stopping with his face to the fire. He sighs to feel the warmth on it.

"Welcome, father," begins the elder. "I'm glad to see you awake..."

But without hearing him, the wizened man continues, "Safe, down the stairs, safe down the stairs... Only the marshes down there now. Seen birds flying overhead, but they don't land in the marshes!  Songs about them, old songs, sing songs, ding dong songs... If you go south in the marshes take heed: tread lightly and fear the gallows-weed..."

He trails off, muttering.  The elder turns back to the party and says, "My father, Old Nerulf. I am Nagi son of Nerulf. Some still call me 'Young Nagi'.  As long as my father lives, none dare call me old!" He laughs toothlessly.


----------



## Iron Sky (Dec 26, 2011)

Authiel moves to sit beside the old one, placing a hand on his shoulder and looking into the fire as she sings.

[sblock=Think of this song being along these lines][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--1m-DPfsEc"]We will go home.[/ame][/sblock]

"Rivers high and marshes low,
Leafless trees we pass below.
Down the stairs and down the fen,
'till we reach our home again.

Though dark eyes watch from the night,
We still keep the fires bright.
Companions lost and friends passed 'way,
Softly down their heads we lay.

When time is come we leave this world,
Heads held high and banners unfurled.
Elf-song lingers where once we row'd,
Through rivers high and marshes low."

With that, she stands and walks into the night.









*OOC:*


Do we need anything else here tonight or can we move on until morning and continue our journey?


----------



## CaBaNa (Dec 28, 2011)

Having drained his last cup, and his plate taken away, Hobnob began rehearsing his story. Anything to distract from the terrible seriousness of his fellows. 

After Authiel finishes the song, Hobnob leaps at the chance to turn the mood around, literally. Jumping from the ground to his chair, from the chair to the table and pressing his family horn to his lips. A glaringly loud cry escapes the instrument, catching the attention of all nearby and setting the stage for Hobnob. With everyone's attention squarely fixed, he took a long draw on his pipe and began his story. 

Someplace far from here, a soldier returned home from war, ragged and tired. He had only enough rations to carry him half of the way home. These were special biscuits, made by the wizards of yore, particularly long lasting, filling, and delicious!   The little hobbit rubbed his stomach lovingly, remembering his recent meal all too clearly, But he was a man of wits, a veteran of life's trials and filled with kindness. The soldier walked at a dour pace, until he came upon a hobbit blowing at his horn. The hobbit tooted and stamped, blared and shouted; dancing a jig while he spun in place. the Hornblower laughed a bit while jumping and clicking his heals together. 

The soldier was so moved he began to dance a funny dance, lifting one foot and then the other, pointing in many directions. After the pair finished their song and dance, the soldier decided to share one of his magical biscuits as thanks for the delightful performance. The hobbit thanked him greatly, before bowing and saying that the soldier deserved a better walk, something... jaunty.   Hobnob began to strut along the table And so it was, that the soldier was given the gift of a jaunty gait. Before long the soldier came across an elf puzzling at a deck of cards. The soldier asked the elf what the problem was, and after waiting several moments, did not receive an answer. The elf instead picked up the deck and dealt himself and the soldier a hand of cards.  I win. Said the elf, without looking at his cards. The soldier laughed,  throwing his head back and grabbing his stomach again, Hobnob let loose a loud and happy chuckle of merriment. I'd bet my last two biscuits against your cards, that you don't win; said the soldier, placing the biscuits upon the table. The elf picked up the biscuits, and said Deal; never looking at his cards. The soldier began to protest, until he checked the elf's hand, the fair one had won. Gathering up the deck, the soldier chased after the elf, only to find no trace that he had passed.  

The soldier took his new walk for a stroll, being that he had only a deck of cards and nothing to eat, he knocked on the first door he came to. The door to a large castle upon a hill, which overlooked a kingdom in the distance. If only our friend the soldier had noticed the disrepair of the place, the shattered stained glass windows, the lack of guards at their post. But he was tired, hungry and desperate.  Hobnob shook his head, The soldier explored the castle for hours looking for someone to ask for food, and after giving that up, searching for food itself. Finally he took a seat in the dining hall, after leaving the nearby kitchen, in order to lament his luck. The fireplace sprang to life suddenly! 

Throwing his arms wide Hobnob shouted FWOOSH! Devilish devils sprang from the pit of flame, and from each shadow to surround the exhausted soldier. They fell upon him, but the soldier was strong in his desire to live and he called out; Stop there foul creatures! The devils laughed aloud their cackles echoed through the castle. Why? Asked a particularly nasty devil, showing fangs the size of a short sword.   Hobnob held his hand below his mouth to emphasize the fangs Devil's love a game of wager, responded the soldier, come let us gamble the night away. The devils were a chorus of foul laughter and insults. Eventually they calmed and accepted the soldiers gambit, his wager to be his own soul, theirs to be breakfast upon sunrise. The rowdy group cursed like only devils and soldiers can, playing hand after hand, game after game. Never once did the soldier lose a game, not even a single coin of the pile he had amassed from the devils. The devilish devils cheated every way they could think, even going as far as stealing and replacing the soldiers cards over and again. Until the sun rose, and shown light on the last devils coin being added to the soldiers pile.  Hobnob reached out, as if grabbing a coin from midair, The devils laughed anyway, never intending to honor their agreement, the largest shouted; So about that breakfast you're to become! The soldier showed no fear, standing and walking out of the castle with his new jaunty gait, saying as he left; Follow me if you wish for real power. None of the devils moved, so fearful were they of the casual way the soldier carried himself, assuming him to be a great wizard. Only one devil even budged an inch, the smallest, weakest of the group; ran after our friend, the soldier.  Flapping his arms Hobnob continued, The devil shot like a flash to the soldier, asking forgiveness and swearing oaths of fealty. The soldier was kind, and forgave the devil its treachery. He told the little one the castle was his now, and to tell his brethren to leave and never return for fear of being consumed. The devil agreed and sped to the castle, alerting his former brothers of the danger that came the next night. The creatures fled then and there, taking flight down the deepest well in the courtyard and never returning from the darkness below. The soldier smiled to himself at the news, and began walking toward the nearby kingdom. Word of his deed arrived before him, and the soldier was welcomed as a hero, granted kingship and moved into the castle by nightfall; when a great celebration ensued! and on that note Hobnob jumped down from his stage and began blowing his horn and dancing in circles.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Dec 28, 2011)

A hush falls over the crowd as Authiel sings, and when she finishes, they erupt into enthusiastic applause (jolting the old man awake, as he had nodded off, smiling, to the music).  Now that Authiel has broken the ice, many of the villages pull out simple lutes and tin whistles and begin singing and dancing into the night.

Inspired by the merriment, Hobnob jumps onto a table and begins clowning.  The nearest group of villagers claps and laughs along at his prancing, although they seem a bit bewildered trying to follow the twists and turns of the story. "Mommy, what's a devil?" asks one young boy, tugging on his mother's sleeve. "Some sort of foreign ghost," his mother shushes him.  "Ooh..." says the child, his eyes growing wide.

After Hob takes his final bow, you turn in, bedding down in an empty hut the villagers turn over to your use.  In the morning, you awake bright and early, ready to continue down the Stair of Girion and pick up the dwarves' trail...

[sblock=OOC]
Normally, I'm supposed to only give AP's for successful rolls - but in the PbP format, it doesn't make sense to call for rolls for a lot of social interactions.  When Iron Sky posts a cool song, it sucks (and takes a lot of time) to post, "Ok, now roll Song to see if your character can actually sing that!"  So I'm going to give out AP's for the people who posted impressive actions.

But there were two things that really could go either way: Kurin's life history got a luke-warm reception (because it wasn't really arranged as a story like they were expecting).  So he'll need to roll either Awe or Persuade (his choice), Target Number 12, to see if he impressed the audience with his story after all.

And Hobnob's clowning really depends on timing and delivery, so he'll need a roll of Song, TN 12, to see how well it goes over. 

Now, AP rewards:

Authiel gets 1 AP in Custom for use of Song.

Riggins can get 1 AP in Custom for use of Riddle IF you can persuade me that one of your traits applies (he needs to use a trait because he already has a dot in custom).

Hobnob can get 1 AP in Custom for use of Courtesy in complimenting the food - again, IF you can persuade me that a trait applies (he also already has a dot in custom).  Or you can get your second AP in Custom by succeeding at your Song roll and invoking a Trait on that.  (But you can't get a third dot this way.)

Kurin can get his second AP in Personality if his Awe or Persuade roll succeeds and he invokes a Trait.

Everyone who gained Fatigue from the trip loses 1 point for the night's rest (that's Kurin, Vardolas and Riggins, I think).

Regardless of the outcomes of these rolls, I'll continue the journey tomorrow.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Dec 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


 First, arguing for trait Herb-Lore to apply to the foods spicing and preparation. If that fails rolling Song and invoking trait Merry. Hobnob tends to lighten a room, and avoid negative thoughts.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Dec 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
I underestimated the amount of work I'd need to do to get ready for my trip this weekend, so didn't have time to post today.  Sorry, everyone.  I'm out of town until Monday - I'll post again then.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Dec 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was going to use Riddle, which may be too simplified of a use since Riddle seems to be meant for 'figuring things out' and not just a game of riddles. I'll roll just in case, but if it doesn't apply, then no worries!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2011)

Kurin is rolling.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]


CaBaNa said:


> First, arguing for trait Herb-Lore to apply to the foods spicing and preparation. If that fails rolling Song and invoking trait Merry. Hobnob tends to lighten a room, and avoid negative thoughts.




No, I don't buy Herb-Lore - it's not like in-depth knowledge of the spices is needed to say, "this food's really good!" But Merry is a great trait for social scenes, and 14 is a success for Song, so you get your AP.



FourMonos said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I was going to use Riddle, which may be too simplified of a use since Riddle seems to be meant for 'figuring things out' and not just a game of riddles. I'll roll just in case, but if it doesn't apply, then no worries!




I guess I wasn't clear - I was going to just count what you posted as a successful Riddle roll, since you went into so much depth and wrote it up really well.  I asked CaBaNa to roll Song because I felt that the song/story that he posted could have gone either way.

But you can't get an AP for that Riddle roll since Riddle is in the Custom group and you already got an AP in Custom.  So your second dot seems to be for a more impressive feat than just impressing children at a party - unless you can persuade me that one of your Traits - Smoking, Story-telling, Burglary, Curious, or True-hearted - applies to the action you posted.  I'm not really seeing any that do - the most obvious one is Story-telling, but you weren't really telling a story - but maybe you're more creative than me.



Voda Vosa said:


> Kurin is rolling.




As I suspected, Kurin's story didn't go over very well.
[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

It rains overnight, and you're glad of the roof overhead.  Surrounded by the village, there's no need to set guards and you get a restful night's sleep.

In the morning, in exchange for a small pouch of Lake-town coin, some strapping young villagers haul your boat down the Stair, while you carry your packs.  The Stair of Girion is a set of wide but steep steps cut into the rock near the falls, just far enough away to avoid the spray from the water.  It is fairly easy to climb, but without the villagers' assistance you would have needed to make several trips.

At the base of the steps is a narrow strip of stony earth which soon gives way to soggy marshland.  In the cramped solid space is the remains of a campfire, long cold.

The villagers drop your boats into the river, which flows away southward through the marsh, an tie them to solid stakes driven into the bank.  You notice a short length of rope with one cut end still tied to one of the stakes, which must have been from the dwarves' craft.

A fetid mist hangs over the marsh, badly limiting your vision, but you've spent enough time on the stair that the morning sun is beginning to burn it away.  In an hour or so you should have better visibility.


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 4, 2012)

Riggins pauses at the bottom of the stair, taking in the scene.

"Well, my good gentlemen, we can be certain which direction our friends have traveled."

The hobbit picks through the campfire.  "I'm not a tracker.  Anyone have any idea how long ago they were here?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 4, 2012)

*"I was going to ask the very same question Mr. Riggins."* sounds the voice of Kurin, who takes a few steps to the side, not wanting to spoil any clue a tracker might find useful. Giving the swamp around the a weary look, he adds *"This surely seems the kind of place that could be swarming with creatures of the dark..."*


----------



## CaBaNa (Jan 4, 2012)

Seems the line was cut, instead of untied and brought along.  calls Hobnob from his place at the bottom of the stair. Think they lost their boat?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 4, 2012)

*"Perhaps, or perhaps they had to leave fast. A dwarf never cuts a knot, unless he has to. Perhaps something was after them..."* murmured Kurin, giving an appreciative look at the cut rope, as Hobnob points it out.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Jan 5, 2012)

FourMonos said:


> The hobbit picks through the campfire.  "I'm not a tracker.  Anyone have any idea how long ago they were here?"




"Last week they were here," says Holti, who has lingered to watch you as the rest of the villagers depart. "Five days ago. No, six now." He frowns at the cut rope. "I don't know why they left in such a hurry, though. I come down here sometimes to make sure the stair is still in good repair, and I've never seen anything menacing." He looks out over the swamps apprehensively.  In the distance you hear the long croaking call of a frog.

[sblock=OOC]
Riggins, roll Search to see if you find anything in the fire - TN 14.

Anyone who wants to look for tracks, signs of where the boat went, etc, should also roll Search, TN 14, and mention exactly what you're looking for (or where you're looking).
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Jan 5, 2012)

Authiel examines the area for signs of whatever made the dwarves flee, but finds nothing.

[sblock=Search Roll]1d12(6)+1d6(1)=7. Fail.[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 25 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 11 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0 [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Jan 5, 2012)

Alas, the stony shore is too hard to have preserved any footprints or other markings for Authiel to find.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jan 5, 2012)

Letting his inquisitive nature take the better of him, Hobnob makes a bold suggestion, Why don't we search the area, and wait out this fog? 

The hobbit doesn't wait for an answer jumping straight for the rope, he picks it up and examines the evidence more closely. You say this area is generally safe, and Kurin assures us a dwarf wouldn't cut a knot unless he must. Hmm... Hobnob weighs the conflicting assertions, he takes a long draw of his pipe, rolling the rope in his hand; clearing his mind of everything but the evidence at hand.

Holti, I'd like your village to have this, thanks for your hospitality.  says Hobnob as he stands from his contemplation. The hobbit retrieves about a days worth of his own pipeweed, a considerable amount indeed, and gifts it to Holti; gauging his reaction. 

After a few moments pass, Hobnob begins again My cousin and I are setting up to expand our fore-fathers trade here, and if your village would look favorably upon us in the future as well, we'd be greatly honored.  The young Hornblower wanted to leave a good impression on possible trade routes, and assumed this enough to guarantee a celebration from the small village. At the same time he was looking for signs of guilt or untruth from the villager. 

[sblock=OOC]

Using search on rope to determine as much as possible from that small piece of evidence, specifically; was it actually cut, or did it snap. Does it appear that the boat was full or empty upon being cut from the line, or would the stake not be able to support that kind of weight. 

(Invoking trait Smoking for search, as Hobnob will be using it for clarity of mind, and concentration.)
EDIT: GANDALF! WOO!

Using insight to scrutinize Holti. 
15 vs Holti
with a 6 on Success!

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jan 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


bump


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Jan 11, 2012)

CaBaNa said:


> The hobbit doesn't wait for an answer jumping straight for the rope, he picks it up and examines the evidence more closely. You say this area is generally safe, and Kurin assures us a dwarf wouldn't cut a knot unless he must. Hmm... Hobnob weighs the conflicting assertions, he takes a long draw of his pipe, rolling the rope in his hand; clearing his mind of everything but the evidence at hand.




The rope fibers are stretched slightly - Hobnob, being from the Shire, doesn't have much knowledge of boats, but he's seen the same type of strain on carts pulling heavy loads.  It seems like the boat was loaded fairly heavily.  But the rope didn't snap - it was definitely cut cleanly by a sharp knife.  Which suggests that it was Borin or Óin who did the cutting - no dwarf would ever carry a dull knife.

What Kurin said has the ring of truth - Hobnob is certain that the dwarves did feel that they had to leave in a hurry.  Which means that either Holti is lying when he said that it was mostly safe here, or perhaps that the dwarves wanted to leave the village behind in a hurry... they would have been wearing bright gold and dressed richly, as envoys to the King of the Eagles - a tempting target for the impoverished villagers.  Were they worried about thievery?  But Holti and the elders seemed so open and friendly, Hobnob hates to think ill of them.

Holti, I'd like your village to have this, thanks for your hospitality.  says Hobnob as he stands from his contemplation. The hobbit retrieves about a days worth of his own pipeweed, a considerable amount indeed, and gifts it to Holti; gauging his reaction. 

Holti's mouth stretches open in a wide grin.  He bows deeply in thanks and sniffs at the pouch's rich aroma. "Thanks for your kingly gift!" he cries.  The hobbit is certain that he is being utterly sincere.  These men are clearly not thieves.

So why would the dwarves flee so quickly?  Perhaps it is only _usually_ safe, and they were surprised by some marsh creature...   Hobnob sucks on his own share of weed as he ponders.

The rich pipeweed fills his lungs and puffs out, swirling around the hobbit's head until he is wreathed in his own cloud of mist.  As he contemplates the eddies in the smoke, Hobnob is struck by how easy it is to see patterns there, as if little capering figures were dancing around his head.  The mists of the marsh trick the eye in almost the same way.

Of course - Holti said it was safe here, but the dwarves didn't know that!  They rushed down to make camp without stopping to speak to the locals.  They must seen shapes moving in the fog, and whether it was a rare beast that ventured close to the village, or just phantasms, they would have felt threatened and departed as hastily as possible.

[sblock=OOC]
1 AP in Perception for your Insight roll.  And then a second in Perception for your Search roll invoking Smoking.  (If I'd done it the other way around, you'd only have gotten 1 AP for succeeding at Search with or without the Smoking trait, and then Insight wouldn't get another because it wasn't a very difficult task and you didn't invoke a trait...  Funny how that works.)
[/sblock]

Holti accepts Hobnob's offer of trade as gladly as the pipeweed, and hurries off up the stair to bring the news to the elders.  They will look for you on your journey back - if you return.

Now that you are alone on the landing, do you have more investigation you want to do, or are you ready to launch your own boat into the swamp?


----------



## CaBaNa (Jan 11, 2012)

After Holti departs, Hobnob shares his opinion of the situation, hoping the others would have something to add to his concept.


----------



## Iron Sky (Jan 11, 2012)

"If they were in a hurry, then perhaps we should make haste as well," Authiel says, checking the boat over to be sure all is well with it.

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 25 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 11 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0          [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 12, 2012)

Vardolas shakes his head, rubbing his chin.  I fear I'm not much of a trail-finder, and I fear I'm not an expert on human motives either.  Are we worried the humans captured the dwarves?  I wonder, then, why they didn't try to capture us as well.  We're as likely a group of targets, I suppose, what with the good hobbit's pipe weed and our master dwarf's bag of coins.  

Perhaps it was something other than those marsh men.  I wonder...

Vardolas starts looking about in his own way.

ooc: How does Shadow Lore work?  If I wanted, for example, to look for signs of orcs or other creatures that could have taken the dwarves; could I roll Shadow Lore?


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Jan 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]: Hooray!  You're back!

Shadow Lore works like all other traits: you can do 3 thngs with it.

1. If you're making a roll (such as Search to search an area, or Lore to see what you know about a subject) and your Shadow Lore is something you could use to help, you can declare that you got an ordinary success automatically, without rolling.  You won't get an Advancement Point since you didn't roll, though, and you can't get an extraordinary success this way (only by actually rolling and getting 6's).

2. If you succeed at an actual roll but wouldn't get an Advancement Point (for example if you already have a point in that category, or if I say it's too trivial), and your Shadow Lore would help, you an use it to get an Advancement Point anyway.

3. If something happens that I say is too hard to roll, but you think your Shadow Lore would help, you can get a roll anyway.  (You: "Can I roll Search to see if I can track the wraith?"  Me: "No.  It's a wraith.  It's not part of the physical world. It doesn't leave tracks." You: "But I have Shadow Lore!"  Me: "Ok, then you can roll Search to spot strange signs of its passing that would be mysterious to the common man.")

You can see exactly what Shadow Lore applies by hovering the mouse over it on the live character sheet at The One Ring - Online Character Sheet.  It's... actually a bit vague, so I'll expand.  Shadow-Lore is specifically for knowing about creatures and designs of Sauron and Morgoth (the Balrog was originally a servant of  Morgoth, Sauron's master who was defeated in the First Age).  I'll stretch it to include all sorts of wraiths, wights and other undead, too.

So to look for signs of dangerous creatures, make a Search roll (target number 14).  If you want to automatically succeed, you can invoke Shadow Lore to say that you automatically find any signs of servants of the Enemy (which would include orcs).  But you would miss signs of common animals, since those aren't unnatural creatures of shadow.
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 16, 2012)

Vardolas uses his knowledge of all things of the darkness; indeed, that's all he's searching for, using that strange sense of the enemy that developed in the recesses of his mind...

[sblock=ooc]  yep, invoking for an auto-success.  I'm not looking for animals, that's not hte issue.  If we can't find dwarf tracks, then finding the shadow is what I can contribute.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 17, 2012)

Riggins digs in the fire and searches around the camp.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Jan 22, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Ack, how has it been 5 days since I posted last?  Very sorry, I kept thinking, "It's been, what, 2 days since I posted to Marsh Bell?  That's the longest I can leave it - don't have time now but I'd better post tomorrow."  And then thinking the same thing again the next day.[/sblock]

Alas, Riggins' search is unsuccessful.

Vardolas considers what he knows of this area: the area around the mouth of the river was always swampy, but nearly two thousand years ago, when the Shadow fell on Greenwood the Great and men began to call it "Mirkwood", fell things and strange mists entered it.  Though it is not as dangerous as the southern regions of Mirkwood it is still a perilous place, and when trading caravans crossed it in times of old they went well-armed and tried to travel quickly.

What keeps the marsh from being impassible is that it lies on either side of a river of clean, running water from the falls at the Long Lake. This untainted water should be easy to tell apart from the stagnant pools and smaller, brackish streams that meander through the swamp, and it is likely to attract fewer unnatural beasts.  It's very unlikely that the Dwarves would leave the wide river, and hopefully they would choose to move quickly to get through the area as fast as possible, rather than stealthily.

Armed with that knowledge, you decide there is nothing more to learn here and it is time to push onward.  You scramble into your two boats and begin to row southward down the stream, which flows sluggishly but is still easy to follow within well-defined banks.  While Kurin spies out the way ahead, alert for any choices of direction that need to be made, most of the rest peer at the passing terrain, alert for any 

Most of the mist has by now burned off in the morning sun, leaving you with a clear view of the river banks overgrown with hanging creepers, and shadowed by stunted trees and fields of tall marsh grasses higher than a Dwarf's head.  To your right the marsh stretches away nearly to the horizon, until it reaches the distant dark green line of trees that is the edge of Mirkwood.  To your left, the marshes spread out over only a few miles before reaching the foot of a line of hills.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You're at the northern tip of the Long Marshes, on the river which runs down their eastern side.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
We had previously decided on these roles:

Guide: Kurin
Scout: Orin
Hunter: Authiel
Lookout: Borin, Hobnob, Riggins, Vardolas

Anybody want to change these now?

Assuming not: it will take 5 days to trace the dwarves' progress through the swamp.  (Normally it would take 4 due to the terrain, but back on page 7, Kurin and Vardolas both failed their rolls to help plan the trip, leading to the trip being extended by 2 days for following their bad advice. This is balanced out by the good planning of Hobnob, who had the highest roll with 18, reducing the trip by 1 day.)  Since it is spring, you need to make a test every 5 days (or portion thereof) to see if you become fatigued.  So only 1 fatigue roll each is needed.  We'll roll this on the 5th day.

Day 1:

As you enter the marshes, boating becomes difficult, as dangling branches and submerged roots make for unexpected obstacles.  The *guide* (Kurin, unless you decide to switch) must make an Athletics test, TN 14.  If he fails, everyone loses 3 Endurance as you must enter the cold water to free the boats when they get stuck in the mud, or from a tangle of dead boughs.

Everyone acting as *lookout* may make 2 Awareness rolls (TN 14) to see if they spot any danger.

Everyone acting as *scout* (currently just Orin) may make 2 Explore or Search rolls (TN 14) to look for signs of Balin's passage.  (You may want to change some lookouts over to scout.)

And every *hunter* (currently Authiel) may make a Hunting roll (TN 14) to see if you catch enough for everyone to eat today - if you fail, you eat from the supplies you're packing instead.
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Jan 23, 2012)

Authiel slips off into the marsh silently and is gone for most of the day. Towards evening, she returns with a young stag slung over her shoulder. As she sets it down, she runs her hands across its body, fingers lightly brushing its fur.

"Geheno nin Aras, estee. Rim hennaid, mellon, noro go hul, bado go Belain."

[sblock=Elvish]Forgive me deer, find rest. Thank you, friend, run now with the wind, go to the Valar.[/sblock]

She smiles and looks to the hobbits. "There may be enough for even you to eat your fill tonight, my little companions." 

The smile doesn't fade, but does quirk slightly as she looks at the dwarves. "And my large companions as well."









*OOC:*


Edit: oops, had everything but the rolls.







[sblock=Hunting 14]1d12(9)+1d6(5)=14.  Does the first successful roll in a group give you an AP or do I have to invoke a trait? If so, I'll invoke Mirkwood-lore since we're near Mirkwood and this is Authiel's stomping grounds.[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 25 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 11 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0          [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Jan 23, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=60965]Iron Sky[/MENTION]: can you link to your rolls?
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm just saying, if we had a proper boat it would be much faster transporting our product, resulting in better service to a wider area, with fresher pipe-weed.  Hobnob continues his conversation with Riggins, all the while keeping his eyes open for possible signs of their quarry. 

After being presented such a fine meal as venison, Hobnob licks his lips and smiles widely, At least this trip has kept us well fed and in good company. 

As the day passes Hobnob becomes more and more absorbed in searching for signs of the dwarves passing, finally pulling out his pipe, and quietly puffing away as he became lost in the passing scenery. He watched for signs of picked medical herbs, or herbs that may have been used to season food or water, any sign that the dwarves had been picking wild vegetation. Hobnob even looked toward the banks, searching for muddy tracks that would be left if the dwarves overturned their own boat. 

In searching for signs of danger that the dwarves may have run into, Hobnob inadvertently begins predicting possible dangers for their own group. The Hobbit often calling out before a particularly strong current, or large rock became a true problem for the fellowship. Eventually Hobnob's focus shifted entirely from searching for the dwarves, to identifying possible hazards they may have encountered, and the group could encounter in the future. 









*OOC:*


 Two successes on awareness, the second having rolled a six on the success die.


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 25, 2012)

Riggins continues the conversation with Hobnob during the initial portion of the boat ride.

"Aye, Hobbie, you may be able to save some time on a  river transport, but you accept certain risks.  You could suffer water  damage to your merchandise.  You may experience delays due to weather...  there is nothing more dangerous that hobbits on a rapidly traveling  river... and that isn't to say anything of the potential of thieves or  ruffians on such a trip... course you can't always avoid those."

A glance at the elves and their almost statuesque presence reminds Riggins to be more attentive to this particular journey.   He gets his father's bow out and ready and watches carefully for any signs of unusual sounds of the swamps... or lack thereof as the case may be.

[sblock=ooc] missed the first roll, got a Gandalf on the second! [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Jan 30, 2012)

At nearly the exact same time, Hob and Riggins spot a ripple in the water moving against the current.  But it is Hobnob who spots the second lurking mass below the water, right in the spot you would have steered to avoid the first.  You frantically pull back on the oars and the submerged creature passes you by, a slimy fin the length of your boat sliding out of the water and then vanishing.

[sblock=OOC]
I'll roll for anyone who hasn't posted their rolls by tomorrow.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jan 30, 2012)

After the close call Hobnob pats Riggins on the shoulder, As usual, your wisdom rings true. On that note,  Hobnob taps his horn for effect, winking at no-one, We may want to redouble our efforts in looking out for our own hazards, and in searching for the missing dwarves.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 31, 2012)

Kurin is not able to stir the boat on time to avoid the submerged creature from hitting it's flat bottom with the bulk of it's body. The boat starts to ruck, until it hits an underwater root, that entangles it, making the boat spin violently. After the worse has passed, Kurin curses in dwarven, curses loud and long, making a long list of the fish ancestors. Not hesitating, he gets into the water to detach the boat from the underwater root. 

_OOC: Could I make a travel roll instead of that Athletic one? Or could I make such a roll to lessen the consequences of the failed athletic?_


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Feb 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]


Voda Vosa said:


> Could I make a travel roll instead of that Athletic one? Or could I make such a roll to lessen the consequences of the failed athletic?




Sorry, no.  Avoiding failed rolls and such are what Traits are for.  Got a Trait you could invoke for this?

In other news: alas! I'm on vacation until the 9th.  I meant to take my laptop with me and keep updating, but the damn thing broke down the other day.  Sorry for Yet Another Delay - I'll deal with the consequence of your failed roll and continue the journey when I get back.
[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Feb 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry to be away so long. I've been back from vacation for over a week now.  Part of that time I was busy catching up at work, but the rest - honestly, the thought of sitting down with this thread and figuring out what rolls everyone had made and what their results were filled me with dread.

I've realized that, first, I don't think this is a great system for PbP because it involves so much rolling to get status updates, and second, I don't think I have the hang of how a "journey" is supposed to flow at all - how much each roll is supposed to mean and how you're supposed to stageit - and this is a really not a great venue to figure it out.

So if there are no objections, I'm going to start ignoring big swathes of the rules and just handwave the journey until it's time for an interesting scene.
[/sblock]

The boat is wedged tight on the root and you are all forced to wade into the icy water to help dislodge it.  But once you are on your way again, the boat slips smoothly along with the current and you make good progress. There is no sign of your quarry on the banks of the river for the rest of the day.  As the sky begins to darken, the land ahead darkens as well - the river is beginning to curve westward towards the borders of Mirkwood.  The twisted trees are clearly visible now, encroaching on the horizon.  You have a bizarre feeling that you are being watched from the trees, though you can see no movement. To the left, the marshes stretch out in a series of scummy pools and dead gray reeds, but it looks positively inviting compared to the blackness of the woods.

You have a decision to make: will you stop early for the day, possibly falling farther behind the dwarves, or risk approaching closer to Mirkwood as night is falling, and possibly being forced to camp near its eaves?

[sblock=Endurance]
Also, everybody lose 1 point of Endurance for the strain of pulling the boat free in the waist deep, icy water.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 25, 2012)

*"Lass"* Kurin said, his eyes fixed in the eerie blackness of the forest. *"You know this forest better than any of us; would you advice us to keep going or stop to rest? I know that we might fall behind our dwarven friends, but we can compensate with an early start. What say  you?"*


----------



## Iron Sky (Feb 26, 2012)

Authiel considers what she knows of the area briefly to determine if the risks of pushing on outweigh the rewards of resting.

[sblock=Lore 14 + Gandalf]Lore Roll: 1d12+3d6=14, with one 6, using Mirkwood Lore if it helps.[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 11 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0          [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Feb 28, 2012)

[sblock=Authiel]
This area of Mirkwood, north of the Old Forest Road, is home to giant spiders and other creatures that haunt the shadowy areas. But they seldom approach the forest eaves, and savvy travellers can usually avoid their haunts. It is the south of the forest, around the fallen stronghold of the Necromancer, where Mirkwood grows most dangerous.

In fact, the Elven-King sends patrols out to dissuade the most dangerous beasts from moving too far northward - you've served on those patrols in the past, though never this close to the river. Despite the forest's ominous appearance, you judge the marsh to be the true danger.
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Feb 29, 2012)

"The dangers of the wood are not nearly as dire as those of the marsh into which we delve. What haste we can make now will prove its value later if it speeds our apprehension of our dwarven friends and lets us slip quickly from the dangers of the mire - let us push on and rest near the forest's edge."

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 11 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 29, 2012)

*"Very well then, push forward friends! Today we sleep at the shade of the Mirkwood!" * said Kurin, rather happily. But he didn't like forests, he didn't like them at all. Despite the elven maiden's knowledge, Kurin could feel the back hairs of his neck standing up in protest. Dwarves are not made for forests after all. He couldn't stop to remember what he knew of the adventures of Thorin Oakshield, and the time when they went through the forest, and faced the terrible giant spiders.


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 29, 2012)

"Lead on then friend!" Riggins smiles with excitement.  He tries to keep a closer watch on any approaching difficulties.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Mar 3, 2012)

Another hour and a half slips by as the sun sinks towards the horizon.  Although your lookouts keep their eyes peeled, you see no signs of the dwarves' passage, or of any danger.  At last you judge it's too dark to be sure of spotting anything, so it's time to find a dry place to rest.

And as the night gets darker, you notice a yellowish light glimmering through reeds, ahead of you and to the left.


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 4, 2012)

Does anyone else see that light?  asks Hobnob, he smiles and continues Think it may be friends like those at the steps? Or better yet, our dwarven compatriots?!


----------



## Iron Sky (Mar 5, 2012)

Authiel simply slips off the raft and moves silently through the reeds towards the light, bow and arrow in hand.

[sblock=Stealth 11(18), Awareness 14]Stealth: 1d12+2d6=11, using hope to raise it to 18 if 11 is a failure, Awareness: 1d12+2d6=14, using Keen-eyed if that is helpful.[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 11 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 5, 2012)

Riggins doesn't seem as excited as Hobnob at the sight of the light, but awaits to see what Authiel finds.


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 8, 2012)

Hobnob nods to Riggins silently, knocks the contents from his pipe and then is on Authiel's heels without a sound. The Hobbit follows a bit too close, reducing his visibility considerably. He thinks to himself about how nice it would be to have first dibs on any slow roasting edibles. 









*OOC:*


Stealth 22 to follow along as back-up. Poor awareness of 7. (Hobnob will use Art of Disappearing if necessary.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Mar 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Authiel spends a point of Hope.
[/sblock]

The elf and hobbit slip through the tall reeds, picking their way through an almost-dry path. Despite the suction of the mud beneath their feet they are as silent as only their respective races can be. The light is often lost behind clumps of reeds, but as soon as they think they've lost track of it, it always flickers into sight again.

At last you come out into a wide clearing, and realize why the light was so hard to follow - it's not a fire. Flickering orbs float above the surface of a dark pool in the center of the clearing.  They drift lazily back and forth, but as you watch, one flickers out and suddenly appears on the other side of the pond.  Two approarch each other, and the near collision sends them into a frenzy of darting.  The whole mass flickers out and on again, jumping around the clearing wildly. Then they settle again into their slow drift.

[sblock=Authiel]
In the thick mud near the edge of the pool, you see a distinct footprint. Although the mud has started to fill it in, it clearly still has the outline of a thick, iron-shod, Dwarven style boot.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Hobnob]
Uh-oh! The Eye of Sauron is upon you!

The witch-light of the spheres glimmers in the water. No, wait - that's not just a reflection. Something below the surface of the pool is glowing...

(Note that you have the Shadow Weakness "Lure of Secrets". If you decide not to investigate the pool, you'll gain a point of Shadow, representing your resentment at not being able to follow your curiosity. If your Shadow ever equals your Hope, you'll start to gain permanent character flaws.)

EDIT: wait, the Eye of Sauron is a roll of 11 (counts as 0). 1 is just 1: a very low roll, but not the lowest possible.

So, you still spot the mysterious glow, since that's interesting, but there's no penalty if you don't foolishly investigate it.  
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 8, 2012)

Focusing with all his might on the task at hand, Hobnob wisely keeps to Authniel's shadow, thinking about the visions before him instead of acting. He resists his immediate temptation to investigate the water, but leaves his options open, as he speculates about the possibilities beneath the pond.  









*OOC:*


Lore 10 to identify the creatures and what could be glowing under the water, spend a point of hope if that fails, for Lore 19. Invoke Rhymes of Lore if that is a success. Using trait Patient to forestall investigation of the glow.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Mar 12, 2012)

[sblock=Lore]
[MENTION=82643]CaBaNa[/MENTION]: Hob spends a point of Hope.

Looking at the dancing marsh lights, he's reminded of a poem he heard once:

_Flit, flit, with the hurrying hours,
  In shadow and mist and dew
Will-o'-the-Wisp, O Will-o'-the-Wisp,
  I would I could follow you,
With your elfin light for a lantern bright
  The bogs and the marshes through!_

The poem tells of a traveller lured to their doom by lights dancing in the marsh. The marsh lights are tricky, moving in beguiling patterns that change just as the follower thinks they understand. In some cases the lights shine from underwater rather than dancing on the surface.
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Mar 12, 2012)

Authiel returns to the group and climbs lithely back into the raft.

"Those we seek were here, a mark amidst the reeds speaks of their passage. The dwarves passed this way, though how long has passed since then is not revealed."









*OOC:*


Does using the Keen-eyed trait with a successful Awareness roll give an AP?







[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 10 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 14, 2012)

Once safely back with the group, Hobnob tells them about the lights _

Flit, flit, with the hurrying hours,
  In shadow and mist and dew
Will-o'-the-Wisp, O Will-o'-the-Wisp,
  I would I could follow you,
With your elfin light for a lantern bright
  The bogs and the marshes through!_

The hobbit sounds merry during the grim song, and only when it is done does he become serious for a moment Dwarves wouldn't fall for such tricks right? Hobnob looks hopefully toward his new dwarven friends for reassurance.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2012)

*"Nay my good hobbit. Not the son of Gloin, he is experienced in the tales of these lands. They have walked them more times than I have killed orcs!"* reassured the dwarf. Kurin hadn't really killed that much orcs.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Mar 16, 2012)

As you return to the others, a few of the hovering lights follow you, darting around like annoying flies. You start to worry that they will attract attention - yes, you hear crackling reeds and a sloshing sound. Something is wading through the marsh towards you!

You turn to face the noise just as a gaunt grey wolf, covered in mud up to its bedraggled belly, leaps from a screen of reeds onto dry land. Its jaws gape and a red tongue lolls out in desperate hunger. The wolf has a collar around its neck, attached to a leather thong that trails behind it and is lost in the marsh water.

The wolf looks over its shoulder and whines plaintively.  Something huge and humanoid heaves its way through the mud behind it. You will barely have time to find a good defensive position before it's upon you!

[sblock=OOC]
As a group, you must now choose to fight or flee (either by climbing into the boats and pushing off back into the river, or running out into the swamp on foot).  If you flee, I will need a TN 14 Athletics test for everyone (and tell me whether you're in the boat or on foot).  You will probably take one attack from the wolf before escaping.

If you choose to fight:

Everyone may make a TN 14 Battle test to prepare for combat. Each success will give you a bonus in the upcoming fight as you've found a terrain feature or situational bonus that can help you.

Then anyone with a ranged weapon may make one attack, rolling your skill with that weapon with TN 17, at either the wolf or the figure in the swamp.  I'll explain how damage works if anyone hits.

Then you must choose how to arrange yourself for the fight as the attackers close to melee range. I'll explain that after the ranged attacks are rolled.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2012)

_OOC: Can't find the OOC thread to check my character =P_


----------



## Iron Sky (Mar 16, 2012)

Autheil's bow flies to her hand, arrow nocked.









*OOC:*


I'm up for trying some combat, but will flee if everyone else wants to.







[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 10 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2012)

Kurin's hand move with expertise to where his weapon rests.


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] @Voda Vosa here is the link you needed. Battle sounds good. [/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Mar 18, 2012)

"Foes from the swamp, ready yourselves!" Authiel says, arrow drawn to her ear.

[sblock=Battle 14 and 1 Gandalf]1d12+2d6=6,2,6(G)=14[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Autheil has the Woodland Bow, so I she gets two shots in the opening volley, correct?







[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 1
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 10 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Mar 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
...and, back again.  Sorry for the delay again, it was a really busy week at work. I never got around to saying, "I won't have time to post for a while," because I kept thinking, "This is the last day I'll have to work late!" and then something else would come up.

So, where were we?  First, I've gone through to do all the bookkeeping since I got back from vacation:

In this post:
Authiel gains her second AP in Vocation for invoking Mirkwood Lore

And in this post:
Authiel does not gain an AP despite her success at Stealth, because she already has 2 in Movement and needs to do something extraordinary to get the 3rd
She gets her first AP in Perception for succeeding at Awareness.



Iron Sky said:


> Does using the Keen-eyed trait with a successful Awareness roll give an AP?




It would, but you don't even need it since this is your first AP in that category.

And here:
Hob gets no AP's for his Stealth success, because he already has 1 in Movement and didn't invoke any Traits or do anything special

But here:
Hob gets his first AP in Vocation for succeeding at Lore.  Invoking the Rhymes of Lore trait wasn't necessary.  (If you prefer, I can say you used Rhymes of Lore for an auto-success and get your point of Hope back instead of earning an AP.  Let me know.)

Ok, having done that, I'm going to post what I have for everyone's character sheets to make sure we're all up to date.  The online character sheet's been updated a bit too.

[sblock=Authiel]
{"version":"2","edition":0,"name":"Authiel%20Silivrenniel","culture":"elf","standard":"martial","culturalBlessing":"folkOfTheDusk","calling":"warden","shadowWeakness":"lureOfPower","specialties":["mirkwoodLore","woodwright","shadowLore"],"features":["hardened","keenEyed"],"favoured":["stealth","awareness","explore","hunting"],"awe":2,"athletics":3,"travel":1,"stealth":2,"awareness":2,"search":1,"explore":1,"healing":1,"hunting":1,"song":2,"craft":1,"battle":2,"lore":3,"movement":2,"perception":1,"custom":1,"vocation":2,"body":5,"heart":3,"wits":6,"favouredbody":7,"favouredheart":6,"favouredwits":7,"endurance":"24","startingEndurance":"25","fatigue":"0","fatigueTravel":"","fatigueTotal":"0","hope":"10","startingHope":"11","shadow":"0","permanentShadow":"","totalShadow":"","armour":"3d","headgear":"+1","parry":"6","shield":"+1","damage":"5","ranged":"5","wisdom":"2","valour":"1","experience":"","total":"","fellowshipPoints":"","advancementPoints":"","treasurePoints":"","standing":"","carried":false,"weary":false,"miserable":false,"wounded":false,"woundTreated":false,"virtues":["woodElfMagic"],"rewards":[],"weaponSkills":[{"id":"bow","favoured":true,"rank":3},{"id":"sword","favoured":false,"rank":1},{"id":"dagger","favoured":false,"rank":1}],"weaponGear":[{"id":"bow","stats":{"damage":"5","edge":"10","injury":"14","enc":"1"},"carried":false},{"id":"sword","stats":{"damage":"5","edge":"10","injury":"16","enc":"2"},"carried":false},{"id":"dagger","stats":{"damage":"3","edge":"G","injury":"12","enc":"0"},"carried":false}],"gear":[{"id":"mailShirt","enc":"12","carried":false},{"id":"capOfIronAndLeather","enc":"2","carried":false},{"id":"buckler","enc":"1","carried":false}],"backgroundText":"","guideText":"","scoutText":"","huntsmanText":"","lookoutText":"","fellowshipFocusText":"","fellowshipNotesText":"","sanctuariesText":"","patronText":"","taleOfYears":[],"comments":[{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"},{"for":"woodElfMagic","text":"Stinging%20Arrow"},{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"}]}
[/sblock]

[sblock=Borin]
{"version":"2","edition":0,"name":"Borin","culture":"dwarf","standard":"rich","culturalBlessing":"redoubtable","calling":"slayer","shadowWeakness":"curseOfVengeance","specialties":["smithCraft","trading","orcLore"],"features":["bold","wrathful"],"favoured":["athletics","travel","craft","battle"],"awe":1,"inspire":2,"athletics":1,"travel":3,"awareness":2,"search":3,"explore":2,"healing":1,"hunting":1,"song":1,"riddle":2,"craft":3,"battle":2,"lore":1,"body":6,"heart":3,"wits":5,"favouredbody":9,"favouredheart":5,"favouredwits":6,"endurance":"30","startingEndurance":"31","fatigue":"0","fatigueTravel":"","fatigueTotal":"0","hope":"9","startingHope":"9","shadow":"0","permanentShadow":"","totalShadow":"","armour":"5d","headgear":"+4","parry":"5","shield":"","damage":"6","ranged":"6","wisdom":"1","valour":"2","experience":"","total":"","fellowshipPoints":"","advancementPoints":"","treasurePoints":"","standing":"","carried":false,"weary":false,"miserable":false,"wounded":false,"woundTreated":false,"virtues":[],"rewards":["dwarfWroughtHauberk"],"weaponSkills":[{"id":"mattock","favoured":true,"rank":2},{"id":"shortSword","favoured":false,"rank":1},{"id":"dagger","favoured":false,"rank":1}],"weaponGear":[{"id":"mattock","stats":{"damage":"8","edge":"10","injury":"18","enc":"3"},"carried":false},{"id":"shortSword","stats":{"damage":"5","edge":"10","injury":"14","enc":"1"},"carried":false},{"id":"dagger","stats":{"damage":"3","edge":"G","injury":"12","enc":"0"},"carried":false}],"gear":[{"id":"mailHauberk","enc":"20","carried":false},{"id":"helm","enc":"6","carried":false}],"backgroundText":"","guideText":"","scoutText":"","huntsmanText":"","lookoutText":"","fellowshipFocusText":"","fellowshipNotesText":"","sanctuariesText":"","patronText":"","taleOfYears":[],"comments":[{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"},{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"}]}
[/sblock]

(Walking Dad dropped out so I'll keep playing Borin as an NPC.)

[sblock=Hobnob]
{"version":"2","edition":0,"name":"Hobnob%20Hornblower","culture":"hobbit","standard":"prosperous","culturalBlessing":"hobbitSense","calling":"scholar","shadowWeakness":"lureOfSecrets","specialties":["herbLore","smoking","rhymesOfLore"],"features":["merry","patient"],"favoured":["persuade","stealth","insight","lore"],"awe":1,"persuade":2,"travel":1,"stealth":3,"awareness":2,"insight":2,"search":2,"explore":1,"healing":2,"song":2,"courtesy":3,"riddle":2,"lore":2,"movement":1,"perception":2,"custom":2,"vocation":1,"body":2,"heart":6,"wits":6,"favouredbody":3,"favouredheart":8,"favouredwits":9,"endurance":"21","startingEndurance":"22","fatigue":"0","fatigueTravel":"","fatigueTotal":"0","hope":"17","startingHope":"18","shadow":"0","permanentShadow":"","totalShadow":"","armour":"","headgear":"","parry":"6","shield":"+2","damage":"2","ranged":"2","wisdom":"2","valour":"1","experience":"","total":"","fellowshipPoints":"","advancementPoints":"","treasurePoints":"","standing":"","carried":false,"weary":false,"miserable":false,"wounded":false,"woundTreated":false,"virtues":["artOfDisappearing"],"rewards":[],"weaponSkills":[{"id":"shortSword","favoured":true,"rank":2},{"id":"bow","favoured":false,"rank":1},{"id":"dagger","favoured":false,"rank":1}],"weaponGear":[{"id":"shortSword","stats":{"damage":"5","edge":"10","injury":"14","enc":"1"},"carried":false},{"id":"bow","stats":{"damage":"5","edge":"10","injury":"14","enc":"1"},"carried":false},{"id":"dagger","stats":{"damage":"3","edge":"G","injury":"12","enc":"0"},"carried":false}],"gear":[{"id":"shield","enc":"3","carried":false}],"backgroundText":"","guideText":"","scoutText":"","huntsmanText":"","lookoutText":"","fellowshipFocusText":"","fellowshipNotesText":"","sanctuariesText":"","patronText":"","taleOfYears":[],"comments":[{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"},{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"}]}
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kurin]
{"version":"2","edition":0,"name":"Kurin%20Stoneshield","culture":"dwarf","standard":"rich","culturalBlessing":"redoubtable","calling":"treasureHunter","shadowWeakness":"dragonSickness","specialties":["smithCraft","stoneCraft","burglary"],"features":["proud","wilful"],"favoured":["travel","search","explore","craft"],"awe":1,"inspire":2,"athletics":1,"travel":3,"stealth":1,"awareness":1,"insight":1,"search":3,"explore":2,"song":1,"riddle":2,"craft":3,"battle":2,"lore":2,"personality":1,"body":6,"heart":2,"wits":6,"favouredbody":8,"favouredheart":3,"favouredwits":9,"endurance":"29","startingEndurance":"30","fatigue":"0","fatigueTravel":"","fatigueTotal":"0","hope":"7","startingHope":"8","shadow":"0","permanentShadow":"","totalShadow":"","armour":"4d","headgear":"+1","parry":"6","shield":"","damage":"6","ranged":"6","wisdom":"2","valour":"1","experience":"","total":"","fellowshipPoints":"","advancementPoints":"","treasurePoints":"","standing":"","carried":false,"weary":false,"miserable":false,"wounded":false,"woundTreated":false,"virtues":["brokenSpells"],"rewards":[],"weaponSkills":[{"id":"mattock","favoured":true,"rank":2},{"id":"shortSword","favoured":false,"rank":1},{"id":"dagger","favoured":false,"rank":1}],"weaponGear":[{"id":"mattock","stats":{"damage":"8","edge":"10","injury":"18","enc":"3"},"carried":false},{"id":"shortSword","stats":{"damage":"5","edge":"10","injury":"14","enc":"1"},"carried":false},{"id":"dagger","stats":{"damage":"3","edge":"G","injury":"12","enc":"0"},"carried":false}],"gear":[{"id":"coatOfMail","enc":"16","carried":false},{"id":"capOfIronAndLeather","enc":"2","carried":false}],"backgroundText":"","guideText":"","scoutText":"","huntsmanText":"","lookoutText":"","fellowshipFocusText":"","fellowshipNotesText":"","sanctuariesText":"","patronText":"","taleOfYears":[],"comments":[{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"},{"for":"brokenSpells","text":"Spells%20of%20Opening%20and%20Shutting"},{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"}]}
[/sblock]

[sblock=Orin]
{"version":"2","edition":0,"name":"Orin","culture":"dwarf","standard":"rich","culturalBlessing":"redoubtable","calling":"slayer","shadowWeakness":"curseOfVengeance","specialties":["stoneCraft","tunnelling","orcLore"],"features":["hardy","vengeful"],"favoured":["athletics","travel","craft","battle"],"inspire":2,"athletics":1,"travel":3,"search":3,"explore":2,"song":1,"riddle":2,"craft":3,"battle":2,"lore":1,"body":6,"heart":3,"wits":5,"favouredbody":9,"favouredheart":5,"favouredwits":6,"endurance":"30","startingEndurance":"31","fatigue":"0","fatigueTravel":"","fatigueTotal":"0","hope":"9","startingHope":"9","shadow":"0","permanentShadow":"","totalShadow":"","armour":"5d","headgear":"+4","parry":"5","shield":"","damage":"6","ranged":"6","wisdom":"1","valour":"2","experience":"","total":"","fellowshipPoints":"","advancementPoints":"","treasurePoints":"","standing":"","carried":false,"weary":false,"miserable":false,"wounded":false,"woundTreated":false,"virtues":[],"rewards":["axeOfAzanulbizar"],"weaponSkills":[{"id":"(axes)","favoured":false,"rank":3},{"id":"shortSword","favoured":false,"rank":1},{"id":"dagger","favoured":false,"rank":1},{"id":"greatAxe","favoured":false,"rank":3}],"weaponGear":[{"id":"shortSword","stats":{"damage":"5","edge":"10","injury":"14","enc":"1"},"carried":false},{"id":"dagger","stats":{"damage":"3","edge":"G","injury":"12","enc":"0"},"carried":false},{"id":"greatAxe","stats":{"damage":"9","edge":"G","injury":"20","enc":"4"},"carried":false}],"gear":[{"id":"mailHauberk","enc":"20","carried":false},{"id":"helm","enc":"6","carried":false}],"backgroundText":"","guideText":"","scoutText":"","huntsmanText":"","lookoutText":"","fellowshipFocusText":"","fellowshipNotesText":"","sanctuariesText":"","patronText":"","taleOfYears":[],"comments":[{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"}]}
[/sblock]

[sblock=Riggins]
{"version":"2","edition":0,"name":"Riggins%20Magby","culture":"hobbit","standard":"prosperous","culturalBlessing":"hobbitSense","calling":"treasureHunter","shadowWeakness":"dragonSickness","specialties":["smoking","storyTelling","burglary"],"features":["curious","trueHearted"],"favoured":["stealth","awareness","insight","riddle"],"persuade":2,"athletics":1,"travel":2,"stealth":3,"awareness":2,"insight":1,"search":2,"explore":1,"song":2,"courtesy":3,"riddle":2,"battle":1,"lore":1,"custom":1,"body":3,"heart":7,"wits":4,"favouredbody":5,"favouredheart":8,"favouredwits":7,"endurance":"22","startingEndurance":"23","fatigue":"0","fatigueTravel":"","fatigueTotal":"0","hope":"19","startingHope":"19","shadow":"","permanentShadow":"","totalShadow":"","armour":"2d","headgear":"+1","parry":"4","shield":"+1","damage":"3","ranged":"3","wisdom":"1","valour":"2","experience":"","total":"","fellowshipPoints":"","advancementPoints":"","treasurePoints":"","standing":"","carried":false,"weary":false,"miserable":false,"wounded":false,"woundTreated":false,"virtues":[],"rewards":["bowOfTheNorthDowns"],"weaponSkills":[{"id":"shortSword","favoured":true,"rank":2},{"id":"bow","favoured":false,"rank":2},{"id":"dagger","favoured":false,"rank":1}],"weaponGear":[{"id":"shortSword","stats":{"damage":"5","edge":"10","injury":"14","enc":"1"},"carried":false},{"id":"bow","stats":{"damage":"5","edge":"10","injury":"14","enc":"1"},"carried":false},{"id":"dagger","stats":{"damage":"3","edge":"G","injury":"12","enc":"0"},"carried":false}],"gear":[{"id":"leatherCorslet","enc":"8","carried":false},{"id":"capOfIronAndLeather","enc":"2","carried":false},{"id":"buckler","enc":"1","carried":false}],"backgroundText":"","guideText":"","scoutText":"","huntsmanText":"","lookoutText":"","fellowshipFocusText":"","fellowshipNotesText":"","sanctuariesText":"","patronText":"","taleOfYears":[],"comments":[{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"},{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"}]}
[/sblock]

[sblock=Vardolas]
{"version":"2","edition":0,"name":"Vardolas","culture":"elf","standard":"martial","culturalBlessing":"folkOfTheDusk","calling":"slayer","shadowWeakness":"curseOfVengeance","specialties":["elvenLore","mirkwoodLore","orcLore"],"features":["fair","swift"],"favoured":["inspire","persuade","athletics","awareness"],"awe":2,"persuade":1,"athletics":3,"travel":1,"stealth":2,"awareness":2,"insight":1,"healing":1,"hunting":1,"song":2,"riddle":1,"battle":2,"lore":3,"body":4,"heart":4,"wits":6,"favouredbody":7,"favouredheart":6,"favouredwits":7,"endurance":"25","startingEndurance":"26","fatigue":"0","fatigueTravel":"","fatigueTotal":"0","hope":"12","startingHope":"12","shadow":"0","permanentShadow":"","totalShadow":"","armour":"","headgear":"","parry":"6","shield":"","damage":"4","ranged":"4","wisdom":"2","valour":"1","experience":"","total":"","fellowshipPoints":"","advancementPoints":"","treasurePoints":"","standing":"","carried":false,"weary":false,"miserable":false,"wounded":false,"woundTreated":false,"virtues":["woodElfMagic"],"rewards":[],"weaponSkills":[{"id":"bow","favoured":true,"rank":3},{"id":"sword","favoured":false,"rank":1},{"id":"dagger","favoured":false,"rank":1}],"weaponGear":[{"id":"bow","stats":{"damage":"5","edge":"10","injury":"14","enc":"1"},"carried":false},{"id":"sword","stats":{"damage":"5","edge":"10","injury":"16","enc":"2"},"carried":false},{"id":"dagger","stats":{"damage":"3","edge":"G","injury":"12","enc":"0"},"carried":false}],"gear":[],"backgroundText":"","guideText":"","scoutText":"","huntsmanText":"","lookoutText":"","fellowshipFocusText":"","fellowshipNotesText":"","sanctuariesText":"","patronText":"","taleOfYears":[],"comments":[{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"},{"for":"woodElfMagic","text":"Stinging%20Arrow"},{"for":"","text":"Summer%20Travelling%20Gear"}]}
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat!]
Authiel got a great success on her Battle roll (one 6) so she gets 2 extra d6's to add to any roll during the combat, called "bonus dice".  (She can only use 1 per round, though.)  She can also give one of these d6's to another character (again, once per round) but they have to use it in their next action or it's lost.  You have to declare you're using a bonus die before rolling.

This represents Authiel finding some tactical advantage when setting up the fight: maybe she found a good vantage point to shoot from, or noticed some especially sucking muck that she could lure an enemy into.  Or maybe she was able to set up so that the setting sun is to her back, and at some point its last ray will pierce the clouds unexpectedly right in the opponent's eyes.  Giving a die to an ally to use can be described as using the terrain feature you spotted as a distraction (lobbing mud at the enemy or something) or just yelling advice so that your ally can see the same thing you spotted.

Kurin failed so he just sets himself up to receive the enemy's attack without being to gain the high ground or anything.

Nobody else rolled, so I'll do it now...

Damn.  Borin will spend a point of Hope, adding his Favoured Heart of 5 for a total of 17 - one bonus die.  Orin and Riggins would both come to 13 if they spent Hope, so they can't even do that to succeed.  And Vardolas rolled an 11, which is the Eye of Sauron and counts 0 - his total is actually 9.  (Which means he also would get 13 if he spent Hope. Creepy!)  Because of this critical failure, Vardolas has a problem.  More on that below.
[/sblock]

The party scrambles to ready themselves for battle. Only Authiel is able to find a truly advantageous position, and Vardolas sinks to one knee in the swamp while crossing a patch of ground that seemed solid.  While the others let their arrows fly he is struggling to free himself.

[sblock=Ranged Attacks]
To make a ranged attack, roll your Bow skill against a TN of 17.  Yes, 17.  (That's 12+the opponent's Parry skill.  These two beasts happen to both have 5.)  This is where Hope and those Bonus Dice come in handy!  Hand-to-hand attacks usually have a lower TN than ranged attacks, BTW.

If you hit, you take your weapon's Damage rating off the foe's Endurance. If you hit, AND rolled higher than your weapon's Edge rating on d12, you have a chance to do a Piercing Blow, which I'll explain if it happens.  All your bows have the same stats, so that means everybody does 5 Endurance damage on a hit, and Pierces if they roll 10 or higher on the d12.

You can also try for a Called Shot.  If you want to do something like shoot the weapon out of an enemy's hand, or put an arrow through their eye, you can say so before you fire.  Then, you will succeed if you hit the TN and roll at least one 6 on your d6's.  If you hit the TN but roll no 6's, you'll miss.  Each shot may either target the hound or the hulking humanoid figure behind it.

Authiel: I have you down as having Stinging Arrow, same as Vardolas.  Do I have that wrong?  If you actually have a woodland bow, then yes, you can make 2 attacks.  You can only use one bonus die though, since it's one per round.

Borin has no missile weapon, so he can't fire.

Hobnob can get 1 attack with his bow (and will still have time to switch to sword before they arrive if he wishes).  Or if you wish you can use Art of Disappearing instead, to make yourself unseen until you do something to draw attention to yourself.

Riggins can get 1 attack with his Bow of the North Downs as well.  Neither of these are carrying shields so the bow's ability won't come into play.

Vardolas is stuck in the mud.  Until he takes an action to free himself, he can't move around (so he can only make ranged attacks, unless one of the enemies comes close enough to get hit) and his Parry value is halved (so it'll be easier to hit him.)  He can take that action now instead of attacking, or he can shoot now and then have to spend an action during combat to get free.  (Or stay there and just keep shooting...)

If he attacks, he can use the Stinging Arrow spell: spend a point of Hope after a hit to get an automatic Piercing blow.  (If you hit, I'll tell you what this does so you can make your decision.)
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 27, 2012)

Almost as nervous as when he first shot his first arrow at the tree, Riggins lifts his father's bow and points in toward the dancing lights.

_No... gauge the wind... whoa! that light moved again!..._

He releases his fingers from the taut string and...









*OOC:*


Sorry, I wasn't sure what to do when I read that so I figured I would let someone else go and copy what they did...  Didn't expect JNC to jump in there.

edit: 13 is a miss.  Did I have an option to make that hit or gain to the roll?


----------



## Iron Sky (Mar 27, 2012)

Authiel leaps onto a floating log, the impact tilting one end up and lodging the other in the thick mud. She runs up the side and balances atop the raised end, firing two arrows rapidly straight down into the beast that rises from the depths.

As she draws another arrow, she looks back briefly.

"Vardolas, by that patch of reed the ground holds firm, get there quickly!" 

[sblock=Actions]Opening Volley(using one of the extra d6): 1d12+3d6+d6=25("Gandalf"(12) on the d12, no Gandalfs on the d6s, so Piercing Blow and ?)
Second Shot: 1d12+3d6=18, with 1 Gandalf Rune(6).

I don't know if I'm allowed to make a Lore roll to figure out what the big beastie is, but if I am, here it is: Lore 1d12+3d6=12.

Also, she'll grant her extra d6 to Vardolas, partially because he's badly situated, partially because he's her bond or whatever it's called. What does the bond do again?

Lastly, what does "Injury 14" mean on her bow?[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I selected the Woodland Bow here.







[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 1
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 10 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Mar 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]


FourMonos said:


> Sorry, I wasn't sure what to do when I read that so I figured I would let someone else go and copy what they did...  Didn't expect JNC to jump in there.




I just jumped in because NOBODY was rolling - I figured since there's no decision to be made, it's just "roll these dice and see how high you get" it doesn't matter who rolled it.  The decision comes in when to use the bonus dice.



FourMonos said:


> edit: 13 is a miss.  Did I have an option to make that hit or gain to the roll?




Yes!  You can spend a point of Hope to add your Body rating to your weapon roll. (With weapons it's always Body.)  If your weapon is underlined (your Bow skill isn't, alas) you could add your Favoured Body instead.



Iron Sky said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to make a Lore roll to figure out what the big beastie is, but if I am, here it is: Lore 1d12+3d6=12.




It's not so much that you need to roll to identify it, as that I was being coy about what it is.  I was going to reveal it for good once it closed to combat range.  It's...

Well, I'll let Boromir tell you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAyh23l1mx4]They have a cave troll...[/ame]



Iron Sky said:


> Opening Volley(using one of the extra d6): 1d12+3d6+d6=25("Gandalf"(12) on the d12, no Gandalfs on the d6s, so Piercing Blow and ?)
> Second Shot: 1d12+3d6=18, with 1 Gandalf Rune(6).




The special runes on the d6's are actually Tengwar runes, not Gandalfs.  The d12 has the numbers 1-10, a Gandalf rune (12, meaning auto success) and the Eye of Sauron (11, counts as 0).  The d6's have the numbers 1-6, and a little T-shaped rune near the 6 with is actually the Tengwar numeral 1.

Man, nobody knows what "Tengwars" are.  "I rolled a Gandalf" is obvious.  Let's call them Elronds.

So you rolled a Gandalf on your first roll, for an automatic hit and a Piercing Blow (you only needed a 10 or higher on the d12 to do a Piercing Blow), and on your second you rolled 18 with one Elrond, which is a regular hit (which doesn't actually do anything special, since you didn't say you were making a Called Shot - if you were trying to do a trick shot of some sort, that Elrond would have been the difference between success and failure).

Are you firing at the wolf, the troll, or one at each?



Iron Sky said:


> Also, she'll grant her extra d6 to Vardolas, partially because he's badly situated, partially because he's her bond or whatever it's called. What does the bond do again?




Oh, right, the "Fellowship Focus".  Forgot all about that.  If you spend a point of Hope on an action to successfully protect your Fellowship focus and succeed, you get the Hope point back immediately.  (It also has some effects when recovering at the end of the session.)



Iron Sky said:


> Lastly, what does "Injury 14" mean on her bow?




Now that you've done a Piercing Blow, the target (either wolf or troll) gets a chance to resist it.  The 14 is their target number.  

Oh, BTW, grayh and fireinthedust haven't been heard from since I got back from vacation. I've PM'd them to see if they're still paying attention.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2012)

_OOC: Since I don't seem to have a ranged weapon, can Kurin make any other preparation for the melee?_


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think I would still only get a 16 if I use my point of hope, still a miss, correct?


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 29, 2012)

Hobnob steps in front of Riggins and unleashes a rock from his sling...







*OOC:*


EDIT: When the Eye of Sauron fell upon him!





 


Stay back and keep hammering arrows until it runs off. Tucking the strap back in a pocket, the hobbit unsheathes his sword and prepares for the worst.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Apr 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]


Voda Vosa said:


> Since I don't seem to have a ranged weapon, can Kurin make any other preparation for the melee?




You can pose yourself preparing however you want, but there's no extra mechanical effect: the Battle roll you already made is assumed to be the result of all your preparation.



FourMonos said:


> I think I would still only get a 16 if I use my point of hope, still a miss, correct?




Let's see, you have 3 body, so alas, yes.



CaBaNa said:


> When the Eye of Sauron fell upon him!




Eek!  That's basically a critical fumble...

And I notice Authiel actually specified in her action that she was "shooting for the beast that rises from the depths", so I can apply the result of her action now.
[/sblock]

The two hobbit bows thrum almost simultaneously, and both arrows go wide.  Hobnob's, in fact, tumbles wildly through the air as he catches his finger painfully in his bowstring and looses too early.

[sblock=OOC]
Take off 1 endurance.
[/sblock]

Authiel's two arrows fly straight and true, though, both piercing the center of the hulking figure's mass one after the other.  It bellows and stumbles forward into the light - a troll!  One gnarled hand clutches at the arrows protruding from its chest and it sinks to its knees, bellows again, and topples slowly forward.  A pool of blood seeps from its wound and begins spreading through the murky water.

As well placed as the shots were, you're surprised that they were enough to fell a troll, whose toughness is legendary.  Then you notice an axe head already buried in its side.  The two wounds together were too much for it.

You have no time to look closer, though, as the slavering hound is still rushing towards you!

[sblock=OOC]
So what just happened? Your first shot did 5 Endurance damage. Your second rolled a Great success (one Elrond) so it also adds your Damage rating (on the right side of your sheet, below Wisdom).  So the second shot does 5 from the bow and 5 from you.  15 Endurance total.  (That's a bit under a quarter of the troll's total!)

But the first shot also had a chance to Wound him. The troll rolls his armour rating of 3d (to compare, your armour rating is 3d+1), with a target number of 14 (your bow's Injury rating).  It gets a 9, so it's Wounded.

The first Wound has no real effect.  The way it works is this: if you reach 0 Endurance, you fall unconscious.  If you are Wounded _twice_, you fall unconscious. If your Endurance reaches 0 while you are Wounded, you are knocked unconscious and dying, and need to get help immediately!

This troll was already Wounded from an earlier battle, so your first arrow brought him to two wounds and knocked him unconscious immediately!

We're now waiting for Vardolas to take his ranged attack (with the extra bonus die that Authiel donated) - [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION], are you there?  [MENTION=6078]garyh[/MENTION] still hasn't checked in either.
[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Apr 5, 2012)

[sblock=Welp...]
I just got a PM from fireinthedust - he's dropping out for lack of time.  And still nothing from [MENTION=6078]garyh[/MENTION], so I assume he's out too.

So what do you want to do?  Should we bother continuing?  Or NPC those three characters for this fight and then find an excuse to split the group up and have the rest of you go on?
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


I've been enjoying this game and would continue if the option is available.


----------



## Iron Sky (Apr 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm up for continuing with those of us who are still active.


----------



## FourMonos (Apr 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Agreed, this is completely different but I'm enjoying myself very much.  Should we look for replacement players/characters?  

(assuming we live) maybe a disagreement about direction and the groups split?


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Apr 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
All right then, I guess for this combat I'll be NPC'ing Borin, Orin and Vardolas.  Only Vardolas has a missile attack.

22 is a hit (forgot that he had the bonus die granted by Authiel, so I had to add it later).  Vardolas' Bow has Damage 5 (so the wolf loses 5 endurance), Edge 10 (so if he rolls 10 or higher on the d12 - which he did not - he'd do a Piercing Blow), and Injury 14 (so if he does do a Piercing Blow, the enemy needs to roll a 14 to resist).

Vardolas spends a point of Hope to invoke Stinging Arrow, causing an automatic Piercing Blow.  So the wolf needs to roll 14 on its "armour" stat of 2d to resist.

Gotta go - next round you'll need to choose tactics. I'll post how tomorrow.
[/sblock]

Vardolas' bow strums half a moment behind the others, and his arrow bursts into blue flame as it speeds towards the wolf. The wolf shies away from the approaching fire, breaking the momentum of its charge, and leaps into the air and howls as the arrow sinks deep into its flank. The flames gutter out before its fur can catch fire, but it turns in a rage to snap at the arrow. The end breaks off and it snaps it in half in its powerful jaws, an turns again to stalk more warily towards the companions.

[sblock=Status]
I'm keeping the character sheets up to date at http://azrapse.es/tor/sheet.html (click on "Online Character Server", group "JoeNotCharles-pbp", password "enworld").
Authiel has 1 bonus die.
Borin has 1 bonus die.

Troll is unconscious.
Wolf has 5 endurance damage and is Wounded.
[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Apr 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
The initial ranged volley is over, and combat begins!

Every character must choose a "combat stance", which is how engaged you are in combat - are you right up close to the enemy, taking risks in order to get a better chance to land a blow, or fighting really defensively and conservatively (or standing back and making more ranged attacks)?

Then everyone chooses which enemy they'll be engaged with - which is obvious at this point because there's only one left.

Then, the two sides take turns attacking and changing stances.  You have the initiative, since you're set up to defend against the wolf, who's moving in to attack, so you go first - which means you might as well roll your first attack along with your choice of stance.

(Actually, the order of action is supposed to depend on what stance you're in, but that's too fiddly for PbP, so I'll ignore that rule.)

There are four possible stances:

*Forward:* (Close combat) "Exploiting any opportunity to attack, to the point of exposing yourself to the retaliation of your enemies." Your TN to hit _and to be hit_ is 6 + Parry. (So you'd need 11 to hit the wolf.)  In this stance, instead of attacking, you can try to intimidate foes by making an Awe or Battle roll - if you succeed it denies them the chance to use their special abilities.

*Open:* (Close combat) "Fighting without sparing yourself, but giving proper attention to your enemies' actions."  Your TN to hit _and to be hit_ is 9 + Parry (so you'd need 14 to hit the wolf). In this stance, instead of attacking, you can try to rally your comrades: make an Inspire or Song roll, and if you succeed your allies can regain some Endurance _that was lost in the current combat_ (but if you fail, you lose a point of Hope).

*Defensive:* (Close combat) "Fighting conservatively, trying to protect yourself or others and holding your ground."  Your TN to hit _and to be hit_ is 12 + Parry (so you'd need 17 to hit the wolf). In this stance, instead of attacking, you can try to protect a companion. Declare who when you choose your stance, and if they are attack, you can spend a point of Hope to become the target of that attack instead.

*Rearward:* (Ranged combat) "Staying away from the press, to attack your foes from a distance."  Your TN to hit is 12 + Parry (17 to hit the wolf again), and you can't be attacked unless the enemy has a ranged weapons or a special ability.  In this stance, instead of attacking, you can spend the entire round aiming, in which case if you successfully attack in the following round it automatically counts as a great success.

Also, if you wish to run from combat, you can automatically flee if in a Rearward stance.  If in a Close stance, you need to make a roll.

If the enemies outnumber the heroes by 2-to-1 or more, nobody can choose a Rearward stance because you're surrounded (not a problem here).  And, for every hero that chooses the Rearward stance, 2 heroes must choose one of the three Close stances (to guard them so that the enemy can't get through).  Which means that, with 7 of you, up to 2 can take a Ranged stance (2 people in Ranged combat, 4 in Close combat, and the last person can't choose Ranged so must be Close again).

Vardolas is still stuck in the mud.  It would make sense to say that Authiel and Vardolas are in the Rearward stance, and Vardolas spends his action pulling free while Authiel attacks.  But let's make it a little more tactically interesting...[/sblock]

The maddened wolf gathers its stringy muscles and bounds into a frenzied leap, sailing right over Kurin's head. It lands menacingly close to the hole that Vardolas is trapped in, and snarls menacingly at its tormentor.  Vardolas scrambles to free himself from the hole.

[sblock]
Vardolas is in the _Close_ stance, and does not attack. The wolf will have a TN of 12 to hit him.  He could use somebody using the defense action on him (in the Defensive stance)...  Unless you can kill the wolf before it gets to act, that is.

I'll let you guys choose stances and attack before I decide what Orin and Borin do.
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Apr 8, 2012)

Another arrow looses from Authiel's bow and embeds in the wolf's flank.

"Vardolas, ware! Friends, bring it down!" 

[sblock=Actions]Ranged Stance Attack: 1d12+3d6=18, with 1 *Tengwar* Rune(6).[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 1
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 10 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2012)

*"Orin, Borin, protect Vardolas!"* commanded the dwarf, as he spins in place and lifts his mathok in the air. The weapon comes down with demolishing force, as the dwarf gives a little hop to further propel the weapon into the wolf.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey there buddy, everything is ok.  says Hobnob as he approaches the wolf, the Hobbit is confident, looking the beast in the eyes. The Hobbit edged closer to the wolf, gaining its attention, Look, no weapon, the Hobnob sheathes his sword and replaces it with a small amount of food. Look here,  says the young Hornblower, holding his hand out You like food? You want the food? he throws the food to the wolf, still slowly approaching confidently...EDIT: the throw looks awkward, and the food hits the wolf directly in the face.










*OOC:*


 Going defensive stance, protecting Vardolas. Instead of rolling to hit with the sword Hobnob is going to attempt and win the wolf over to a non-hostile state using courtesy. 

If Vardolas is attacked, will be spending the point of hope to protect.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Apr 12, 2012)

Iron Sky said:


> Another arrow looses from Authiel's bow and embeds in the wolf's flank.




[sblock=OOC]The Great Success (1 tengwar) means you do double damage, so 10 Endurance.  That takes it down to 1 Endurance left.[/sblock]



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Orin, Borin, protect Vardolas!"* commanded the dwarf, as he spins in place and lifts his mathok in the air. The weapon comes down with demolishing force, as the dwarf gives a little hop to further propel the weapon into the wolf.




[sblock=OOC]This is just a regular hit.  Your mattock does 8 damage, and has an Edge of 10 - so your 8 on the d12 doesn't have a chance for Piercing Blow.  But that's fine, since the 8 takes it down to 0 experience immediately.[/sblock]

Kurin's mattock catches the wolf as it hurtles past him and it falls at Vardolas' feet, stone dead.

Orin and Borin draw their axes in unison and move to shield Vardolas from the creature, but find themselves too late to make a difference.



CaBaNa said:


> Hey there buddy, everything is ok.  says Hobnob as he approaches the wolf.




Hob approaches cautiously and confirms that the beast is dead.

[sblock=OOC]
So, that was easy.

What happened here is that the adventure as written presented a wounded Troll which is supposed to be a challenge for an average party of 4 or so people, but with twice that number I beefed up the encounter by adding its pet wolf.  But since it still started as "Wounded", you had the chance to one-shot it with a lucky roll, and after that, one wolf was just nowhere near a challenge.

So, lesson learned - starting a creature at "Wounded" makes it really easy to take down.  I'll probably add another combat encounter later to make up for the ease of this one.
[/sblock]

Vardolas pulls himself out of the hole and surveys the aftermath of the battle. "Thank you," he says grudgingly to Kurin.  He pokes at the axe head protruding from the troll's belly. "A fine shot," he says to Authiel, more warmly.

Vardolas pulls himself out of the hole and surveys the aftermath of the battle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2012)

*"You are most welcome. Good job there lads and lass, we were lucky the troll was already half dead."* Kurin says, as he stows his tool/weapon and closes to the troll to examine it. An axe, probably dwarven made. *"I have a dreadful feeling comrades. This is probably one of our dwarven's friends axe, if the troll was still alive after this battle, I fear our friends might not be..."*


----------



## FourMonos (Apr 12, 2012)

Riggins, who silently panicked after the troll appeared, hops down to look at the troll upclose.

"Maybe not, Kurin.  Maybe the ax blow let the dwarves escape?  Can we follow the trolls path and see if there is any findings that would indicate out missing friends?"


----------



## Iron Sky (Apr 13, 2012)

Authiel jumps lightly from the log and lands near the troll.

"Ill tidings indeed that they encountered a cave troll. Perhaps we should search the area, their might be badly injured dwarves nearby... or worse." 

[sblock=Search]1d12+1d6=2 (*Eye of Sauron*)[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 1
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 10 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Apr 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Heh.  I'll just ignore that, in favour of a hook to split the party...
[/sblock]

Scouting back along the deep gully the Troll and its pet left while wading through the muck, Authiel quickly spots two side trails.  Near one is an iron nail of the same type used in both Orin and Borin's boots.  Near the other is a wide area of trampled grasses, with splotches of blood.

Vardolas, ranging a step behind Authiel, surveys both the signs. "It seems clear," he says quietly to the other elf, "That the foolish dwarves we're chasing arrived by one of these paths and left by the other.  But which is which?"


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 14, 2012)

Hobnob listens intently after confirming the wolf's demise, noting both Riggins and Vardolas over Athiel and Kurin YES! They must have escaped! But we could miss them if we choose incorrectly... the hobbit paces between their paths, scratching his chin, before coming to a halt and looking at Kurin. Well...?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2012)

*"Borin, Orin" *calls out the dwarf, seemingly disregarding the hobbit and his plea. *"Help me explore this out, we need to determine where our friends" *as he says this he eyes Vardolas with a scowl * "came from, and which path did they took." *Kurin walks around the area, kneeling at times, as he inspects the terrain and searches for clues. The grass and twigs must be broken in a particular direction, a footprint in the mud could also tell the dwarf what was the direction from where his compatriots came.
_
OOC: Ok, I'm thinking perhaps Explore is the skill to roll? If so, Borin, Orin and Kurin have 2 on it. I'll wait for confirmation before rolling anything. _


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Apr 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
No roll necessary here... I'm expecting that at this point you'll split into two groups, each exploring one path, with the people who have dropped out conveniently going off together...[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2012)

The dwarves keep searching the site for several frustrating minutes. *"The battle must have taken place here, it's impossible to determine which way they came and which way they went."* Kurin ponders for a moment. *"I would advise to split up. There are seven of us, Orin, Borin, take Vardolas and explore this path, the hobbits, Authiel and I will continue this way. This way we will not loose our compatriots. If you find some clue that tells you that the path you are following is the wrong one, undo your steps, and join us."* The dwarf gives a pause, for the plan to settle in.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Apr 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Hope I didn't come across as railroading there.  If you hadn't suggested that I was going to have Vardolas do it.

I'll have time to do a real update tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (Apr 17, 2012)

Authiel nods as Kurin speaks

"Ill have to admit that the dwarf has the best plan of action."  She smiles at Vardolas. "Best if you go with the others so there's an elf with each group to be sure it doesn't go to the dwarves heads."

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 1
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 10 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2012)

Kurin raises an eyebrow at the elven maid's latest comment, but says nothing. He's too busy gathering his pack and fastening it to his back. With a few hops to settle it confortably, he fasten his belt as well. His belly making noises as he has not ate in a while. *"Better keep moving, let food for later, time is at the essence."*


----------



## FourMonos (Apr 17, 2012)

Riggins puts his arm around Hobnob's shoulder.  

"We should stick together.  If the Orin and Borin are going on one path, we should go with Kurin and Authiel," he states with a confidence he doesn't really feel.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 22, 2012)

Ah Gin! That group isn't eating first...  complains Hobnob, but feeling the warmth of Riggins arm over his shoulder, Hobnob changes his tune When we finally stop, the food will just taste that much better!  With a giant smile, Hobnob draws and prepares his pipe for the walk. 









*OOC:*


 Sorry for the delay, lost track of time. (finals)


----------



## FourMonos (Apr 23, 2012)

CaBaNa said:


> (finals)












*OOC:*


Hope they went great!


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Half my final projects down, half to go, good so far. *sneaky bump*


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Apr 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]No problem, it's not like I've been keeping things moving at a rapid clip.  Congrats on your finals![/sblock]

Orin and Borin vanish down one path with their elven guide, while the rest of you start slogging up the other.  With fewer of you, the marsh seems to press in closer and the distant twitters and splashes of animals seem more ominous.  You know that you are more vulnerable, so you keep an extra sharp eye out for trouble.

You are so fixed on watching for anything that might leap on you unexpectedly that Authiel doesn't even realize that the tracks you are following are much too big to be a dwarf.

The trail twists round a corner and you nearly stumble over what you first take to be a moss-covered tree jutting out of the water.  But when it turns towards, and its mouth opens in a snarl, revealing cracked yellow teeth and fetid breath, you realize that the moss is actually sprouting from leathery skin.  It is another Troll, smaller and thinner than the first, and as she sees you she cries out, "Where's my Brim? What you done with him?"  The troll-wife hefts a gnarled club and glares at you suspiciously.

[sblock=OOC]
Let's try this again... Everyone make a Battle roll to see how many bonus dice you will have for the upcoming combat if it comes to that.  This is just to save time - you might not need to use them if you can talk your way out or decide to flee.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2012)

Splashing and hopping through the marsh didn't give Kurin the chance to spot the concealed troll. He jumps back, instinctively searching for higher terrain, while his hands move to his pick. *"We not know what yer speaking about troll! We be travellers, that's all, bother us no further if you care for your life!"*

_OOC: Character server is not working for me for some reason, can't access my sheet to see my social skills._


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Apr 29, 2012)

OOC: forgot to mention that stumbling on the trollwife without warning is because of Authiel's Eye of Sauron on the search roll a few pages ago. Just in case it seemed arbitrarily harsh.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 30, 2012)

Hobnob feels an immediate pang of guilt and begins stuttering, but no real words pour forth. The Hobbit forgets himself completely and gets far to close to the soon-to-be-livid troll-wife. On top of this, Hobnob catches himself on a nearby branch, his pack holding him precariously in place near the large female troll.









*OOC:*


Hobnob is the apple of Sauron's Eye.


----------



## Iron Sky (Apr 30, 2012)

"Troll-wife, troll-wife, make me your sole-wife..." Authiel begins before she realizes the song she was about to sing isn't exactly the right one for the situation. She readies her bow instead.

[sblock=Song 10, Battle 10]*Song*: 1d12+2d6=10. *Battle*: 1d12+2d6+10.[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 1
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 10 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Apr 30, 2012)

[sblock=Character Server]


Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: Character server is not working for me for some reason, can't access my sheet to see my social skills._




I just tried it and it's working.  Might have been down temporarily.  Or I might just have explained it badly. I was confused about it for a while because the UI's a bit weird.  I kept looking for the "login" button, but there isn't one.  You just type in the group name ("JoeNotCharles-pbp") and the password ("enworld"), and then click "Your Group's Characters" and it'll load them.

Anyway, Kurin's skills are:

Awe 1, Inspire 2, Persuade 0
Athletics 1, Travel 3, Stealth 1
Awareness 1, Insight 1, Search 3 (shouldn't have let the elf do it...)
Explore 2, Healing 0, Hunting 0
Song 1, Courtesy 0, Riddle 2
Craft 3, Battle 2, Lore 2
[/sblock]

[sblock=Eye of Sauron]


CaBaNa said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hobnob is the apple of Sauron's Eye.




No penalty for Eye of Sauron this time - there's no risk of making things worse by making a Battle roll before combat, it's just a regular failure.

(Wait, did I make Vardolas stuck in the mud last time because of an Eye of Sauron on the battle roll?  Or was it a different roll?  I probably shouldn't have done that if it was a battle roll.  Oh, well, it was dramatic.)
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (May 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


I so don't remember my battle score.  I'll roll the d12 first and see if I can find my character sheet.







Riggins goes white again for the second time.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 5, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Gah.  _Every time_ I sit own to write this post something comes up and I get called away. Sorry for the delay![/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Back again. Sorry for the delay again.[/sblock]



Voda Vosa said:


> Splashing and hopping through the marsh didn't give Kurin the chance to spot the concealed troll. He jumps back, instinctively searching for higher terrain, while his hands move to his pick. *"We not know what yer speaking about troll! We be travellers, that's all, bother us no further if you care for your life!"*




[sblock=OOC]The Awe skill can "instill wonderment, admiration, or even fear", so that sounds right for intimidation. You have Awe 1, which I'll roll for you.  To oppose it I'll roll the Troll's Hate, which is currently 4.  Enemies can spend Hate points to use special abilities in combat, and they also represent its resolve. (When an enemy's Hate goes down to 0, it gets a penalty to all its rolls.)

...roll...

OH MY GAWD!  Look at all those 6's!

Ok, Kurin rolled the best he possibly can short of getting a Gandalf rune, including a Tengwar.  That would have been a Great Success on a Hard (TN 16) task.  But this troll just rolled *3 Tengwars*.

Ok, even though you didn't technically succeed, I'm giving you your second AP in Personality for the epic attempt.  (Let's say you invoke your Proud trait for that, since a wiser course would have been to try and persuade rather than threaten...)  But, nonetheless, its rage overmatched your intimidation.

Since it won the contested roll, it attacks immediately.  But I'm also going to give both of you some bonuses for all those Tengwars.

Your single Tengwar turns into a bonus die for the battle. (You enraged it enough to make it reckless which helps you get the jump on it.)  You now have 2.

And each of its Tengwars turns into a Hate point.  It now has 7.
[/sblock]

The troll looks shocked for a moment that the tiny prey is speaking to it in such a matter.  Then it snarls, spraying foul smelling spittle at you, and roars, "Little dwarf! This my swamp! You no travel! You MEAT! Stringy meat and tough, but I crack the bones and suck the marrow! MARROW GOOD!"  It lopes towards you, knuckles dragging the ground, and starts sweeping its huge club wildly through the air.  You have only moments to react.



FourMonos said:


> Riggins goes white again for the second time.




Riggins, paralyzed with fear, can't find any good ground to receive the troll's charge.

[sblock=OOC]
You have Battle 1, and don't roll high enough to get any bonus dice.

Ok, so here's where it stands: Kurin has 2 bonus dice, which he can spend to add to any of his dice rolls, or give to another character to use immediately (must use them on the next action).

The Trollwife has 3 special characteristics: I'll give you their names but not tell you what they do until they come up.  Those are: Great Size, Horrible Strength, and Hatred (Dwarves).  (That might explain why it rolled so well against Kurin...)

Since Authiel readied her bow, she can make 1 missile attack (TN 16 - that's 12 base, plus the Troll's parry of 4) before it arrives.

Then, everyone choose a Stance.  The stances are:

*Forward:* TN 6+Parry to hit or be hit; instead of attacking may "Intimidate Foe" - roll Awe or Battle against TN 15 (base 10 plus the Troll's Attribute Level of 5), and on success it loses Hate points
*Open:* TN 9+Parry to hit or be hit; instead of attacking may "Rally Comrades" - roll Inspire or Song against TN 14, and on success all companions regain Endurance points _that were lost during the current combat_. On failure, lose a point of Hope.
*Defensive:* TN 12+Parry to hit or be hit; instead of attacking may "Protect Companion" - if that companion is attacked, may spend a point of Hope to redirect the attack to yourself
*Rearward:* may only make Ranged attacks (TN 12+Parry to hit); instead of attacking may "Prepare Shot" - next round, if the attack is successful it automatically scores a Piercing Blow

You may only choose a Rearward stance if at least 2 characters are in one of the three close stances to protect you (and if enemies outnumber you 2 to 1, nobody can take a Rearward stance, but that doesn't apply here).  So only 1 person can take a Rearward stance here.

Since you are setting yourselves up to receive the troll's charge, all of you can attack first.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Trollwife]
Attribute Level: 5
Endurance: ?
Hate: 7
Parry: 4
Armour: ?

Club: ? (Damage: ?, Edge: ?, Injury: ?)
Crush: ? (Damage: ?, Edge: ?, Injury: ?)

Great Size: ?
Horrible Strength: ?
Hatred (Dwarves): ?
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (May 13, 2012)

Riggins shows some fierce determination.  He draws his small halfling blade and steps forward, menacing the troll.









*OOC:*


 Riggins moves forward into defensive position.  I don't want to take up the archers position in Rearward position?

We can attack now, right?  Adding roll...


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2012)

*"Bring it down elf! For our forefathers!"* Kurin's battlecry is simple but it sinks in the elven maid so strong, so bold. She feels the heat of the dwarven forges rising within her, giving her a resolve even she, huntress of the black wood, had not known to be possible. *"Rally with me hobbits, we'll stop this foul creature of darkness!"* after that, the dwarf takes a swing at the charging troll

OOC: This combat dynamics are great!I'm enjoying this. Kurin is giving the dice bonus to Authiel and taking a defensive position and attacking.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Yeah, I'm liking the combat a lot better than the between-combat mechanics.

Authiel can't use the bonus die on her free ranged attack, because it technically comes before Kurin gets a chance to act, but she can use it for her regular attack.

Don't forget that you can spend a point of Hope to add your Body score to your weapon attacks.  Both Riggins and Kurin get to spend their Favoured Body, because their weapon skill is favoured (underlined).  That's only enough to get Riggins to 14, but Kurin could get 16, just enough to hit.

(BTW, the thing to stop you from spending Hope like water is that it doesn't regenerate very quickly, so in a long-term campaign you might only get 1 or 2 points back at the end of each adventure.  Which doesn't matter so much in a one-shot like this, unless we decide to play a followup...)

Authiel's free attack takes place first, though.
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (May 14, 2012)

Authiel rapidly fires two shots, the first thudding into the beast's club, the next flying wide.









*OOC:*


Included Authiel's second Opening Volley from Woodland Bow below.







[sblock=Missed]Opening Volley: 1d12+3d6=14. Woodland Bow extra volley: 1d12+3d6=9[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 1
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 10 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 14, 2012)

GIN! NO!  screams Hobnob, scrambling as fast as his tiny legs could carry. The hobbit dove in front of Riggins, bracing his tiny body behind the standard size shield, expecting to be sent sprawling... 









*OOC:*


 Defensive, Protect Companion = Riggins, point of hope "on deck".  @Iron Sky  you'd hit with a point of Hope, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]After Authiel's opening two shots - each of which would hit with two points of Hope, since she has a favoured Body of 7 - she gets to attack again after the Troll has closed to melee range.  I assume she's chosing the Rearward stance for ranged attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (May 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


 So the troll goes next, or does Riggins get to make another daring attack?


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]


FourMonos said:


> So the troll goes next, or does Riggins get to make another daring attack?




It goes:

Opening volley (Authiel's rolled it, I'm waiting to find out if she wants to spend 1 or 2 Hope to make it hit)
Troll runs up to you
The 4 of you attack (Everyone's rolled it but Authiel)
Troll attacks
The 4 of you go again
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (May 14, 2012)

Authiel rapidly fires two shots, the first thudding into the beast's club but splintering through the crude device and hitting the beast in the shoulder, the next seemed as though it would fly wide, but the beast staggers from the first shot right into the second.

As it charges in, she places another solid shot.









*OOC:*


Sure, I'll spend two points of hope to hit. First attack in Rearward Stance below.







[sblock=Attack: 16 + 2 Tengwars]Rearward Stance attack: 1d12+3d6=16 with two Tengwars.[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 1
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 8 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 15, 2012)

Blood trickles from the troll's wounds, but she lopes onwards without seeming to notice. Before Authiel can fire again she has reached Kurin.

[sblock=OOC]Authiel's opening volley does 10 damage total. I assume none of the rolls beat the Edge rating or had any Tengwars, or you'd have mentioned it, so no chance of a Piercing Blow.

Now your actions go in order from closest to farthest, so Kurin, Riggins and Hob, then Authiel.
[/sblock]

Kurin plants his feat and swings his mattock at the troll, but she's charging faster than he expects from her bulk. He's forced to step backwards to avoid her, ruining his swing.

[sblock=OOC]Kurin misses his target of 10 since he didn't spend any Hope.[/sblock]

Riggins darts forward, aiming his short sword at the troll, but it bounces off her thick hide. He quickly backs off before she can strike at him, ducking behind Hob's shield.

[sblock=OOC]Riggins misses his target of 13 - again, spending Hope would have let this hit. Hob defends.[/sblock]

Although the dwarf and hobbit's attacks were ineffectual, they distract the troll while Authiel's third arrow speeds over their heads and sinks into the her chest.  She howls and snaps the end off with a quick swipe of one hand. She seems to have noticed this one!

[sblock=OOC]Authiel hits the target of 16 for 5 base damage from her bow.  And since she rolled an Extraordinary success (2 Tengwars) she also gets to add twice her Damage rating of 5 - so that's another 15 damage total!  That's almost half of its Endurance![/sblock]

With its other arm, the trollwife brings her club down overhand, directly onto Kurin's head. It rings off his helm and he staggers backwards. "Dumb dwarf," she growls. "Take yer pick back to yer mountain where you come from, leave swamps to us!"

[sblock=OOC]
The troll's TN is 12 - 6 for Kurin's Forward stance plus his Parry of 6.  It beats that by a mile.  It actually rolled 27 - it gets to add its Attribute rating of 5 to all rolls of Favoured skills (unlike PC's, monsters just add their Attribute rating to all favoured rolls, and never to non-favoured rolls, without having to spend any points).  And the Hatred of Dwarves characteristic means all its attack rolls are Favoured against Dwarves.  (It's Club skill isn't normally favoured.)

Ok, it hit. And because it hit with a Tengwar, it gets to add its Attribute rating to damage.  It's base damage rating with the Club is 6, so that's 6+5 = 11.

But wait!  It also uses its Horrible Strength!  After a successful hit, spend 1 Hate point to increase its damage by its Attribute rating again!  So that's 6+5+5 = 16.

That will drop Kurin to 13 Endurance (from his current of 29), which is less than his current Fatigue of 19.  That will make Kurin Weary, giving him a substantial penalty to all his rolls.  How to avoid that?  You've got 2 options:

Roll with the blow: you can step back, kneel, or let yourself be knocked down by the blow instead of taking the full force.  Your Endurance loss is halved (rounding up).  So that'd mean 8 damage, leaving you with 21 Endurance.  But you'll lose your next turn as you recover your balance.  You do this right now, instantly, as part of the attack.

You can also at any time spend your action to remove your helm.  That will drop your Fatigue by 3 as long as you leave it off.  But of course if the troll does a Piercing blow while you have your helm off, your defense against it will be less (you roll 4d+1 to resist with the helm, 4d without).  That alone won't be enough to save you from being Weary here, but if you roll with this blow (losing your next turn) and then use the turn after that to take off your helm, you could eke a few more points out.

I'll update your sheet on the character server as if you took all the damage, but let me know if you want to roll with it instead and I'll adjust it.

Your turn again!  Everyone can shift 1 stance closer or farther if they wish (except Kurin if he rolls with the blow - he loses his entire turn, including all movement, in that case), and then everybody acts in order of stance: Forward Stance, Open Stance, Defensive Stance, Rearward Stance.  Don't forget the additional actions allowed with each stance.

Word of advice for Hobnob: you don't have to defend someone else in the Defensive Stance.  You can defend anybody.  Which is good if the troll rolls something that would barely hit 6+Parry in the Forward stance, and you're defending that person - suddenly she's attacking you with 12+Parry in the Defensive stance instead.

Also Kurin has 1 bonus die left.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Trollwife]
Attribute Level: 5
Endurance: 35 / 60
Hate: 6
Parry: 4
Armour: ?

Club: 3 (Damage: 6, Edge: ?, Injury: ?)
Crush: ? (Damage: ?, Edge: ?, Injury: ?)

Great Size: ?
Horrible Strength: After a successful hit, spend 1 Hate to add Attribute Level to Endurance damage.
Hatred (Dwarves): All Attacks are Favoured against Dwarves.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 15, 2012)

Hobnob hops back with fear at first, then grits his teeth as Kurin takes such a heavy blow and steps forward again. This time positioning himself between the dwarf and Riggins. 









*OOC:*


defensive, spend the point of hope to "block" for anyone that gets hit.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 15, 2012)

Kurin is sent tumbling among the tall grass. He rolls and spins in the mud, ruining what was left of dry clothes. Bubles of mud form where his mouth ought to be, before the dwarf can actually lift the head from the swampy pool. *"I said bring it down lass!"* it's all he says before engaging in the cumbersome task of lifting his weight from the mud.

_OOC: Woohooo, totally pounded by the giant troll! I'll roll with the blow, and give my die to Authiel again._


----------



## Iron Sky (May 15, 2012)

Authiel draws another arrow, but the log upon which she stands shifts slightly in the bog, causing the arrow to fly wide.









*OOC:*


I forgot to add the extra dice last time. I'll use it this time so you still have an extra one to give out  @Voda Vosa .







[sblock=Attack: Miss]Rearward Stance attack: 1d12+3d6+1d6(Kurin)=15, miss. Conserving Hope.[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 1
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 8 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
I was wrong, you can change to any stance each round.  You don't have to move just one step.  Even Kurin - he just loses his action, not his chance to change stance.  The only restriction is only one person in Rearward stance.

So I'll assume Kurin took Defensive stance.

[MENTION=82643]CaBaNa[/MENTION]: I just meant you can choose anybody to defend, no matter what stance they're in. You still have to choose just one person.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (May 17, 2012)

Riggins grimaces as the troll swats the dwarf over the head.

"Ah, Kurin!  You leave him be!"

Riggins makes a bold move and attacks the troll viciously.

[sblock=actions]

Change stance to Forward, making target 6+4=10, right?

edit: Crud roll.  If I can spend a point of hope on that, I'd like to do so
[/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 17, 2012)

[sblock=Away for the weekend]
I'll be on vacation with no computer access until Tuesday.  I might have time to make one more post tonight before I leave (just waiting for Riggins), but no guarantees.

EDIT: hah, timing.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'll stick with Riggins, as he changed to forward stance.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Back from vacation, but lots of stuff to catch up on. Will update tomorrow.  I promise not to let it go for a week again![/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 26, 2012)

Riggins darts forward recklessly and stabs his sword into the trollwife's foot.  She screeches and dances up and down - at first Riggins thinks it is out of pain, but when it stomps its way towards him he realizes it is trying to squash him!  He backpedals, but his furry feet are tangled up in weeds, and the troll's shadow looms over him...

And at the last second  Hobnob grabs him by his cloak and yanks his friend out of danger.

[sblock=OOC]
Spending a point of Hope, Riggins hits for 5 damage.

The Troll responds by foregoing its club and using Crush.  It only has skill 1 with Crush, but it's favoured, so it gets to add its attribute level automatically (no spending of Hope or anything needed).  Riggins parry is 5 (including shield) so it needs 6+5=11 to hit Riggins - and with the +5, it just makes it.

Hob spends a point of Hope to defend Riggins.  So the attack roll of 11 is going after Hob instead.  Hob's parry is 8 (including shield) and he's in Defensive stance, so it needs 12+8=20 to hit.  Miss!

Since Hobnob just spent a point of Hope in an action that directly protected his Fellowship Focus, he gains the point back.  No net loss of Hope.  Nifty, huh?

Your turn again.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Trollwife]
Attribute Level: 5
Endurance: 30 / 60
Hate: 6
Parry: 4
Armour: ?

Club: 3 (Damage: 6, Edge: ?, Injury: ?)
Crush: 1 (Damage: ?, Edge: ?, Injury: ?)

Great Size: ?
Horrible Strength: After a successful hit, spend 1 Hate to add Attribute Level to Endurance damage.
Hatred (Dwarves): All Attacks are Favoured against Dwarves.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 27, 2012)

GIN, THE EYE! shouts Hobnob, making wild jabbing motions with his hands.









*OOC:*


Defensive, will protect Riggins again. Unless he goes defensive, then will protect whomever is in Forward stance.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]


CaBaNa said:


> GIN, THE EYE! shouts Hobnob, making wild jabbing motions with his hands.




Good opening for me to introduce a new rule!  Now that we've made a couple of attacks and know how they work, I think we can handle that.

*Called Shots*

Before you roll your attack you can say you're trying for a "called shot".  (For example, trying to poke the enemy in the eye...)  For a called shot, you MUST hit with a Great Success (at least one 6).  If you beat the TN but don't get any 6's, or get a 6 but don't beat the TN, you miss.  If you don't beat the TN AND you don't roll any 6's, you fumble and become a lot easier to hit next turn.

If you beat the target number and get a 6, you do your normal damage, plus an additional effect depending on your weapon:

Axe or Mattock: Smash opponent's shield (useless against opponent with no shield)
Bow or Spear: Automatic Piercing Blow
Sword: Force opponent to drop their weapon (useless against opponent with no weapon)

Also, we've been making good use of the Defense action - don't forget the actions for the other stances:

Forward: Intimidate Foe (make them lose 1-3 Hate points; if Hate reaches 0, their morale breaks and they flee or surrender)
Open Stance: Rally Comrades (let ally regain 1-3 Endurance - or your Heart rating in Endurance if you roll 3 6's)
Rearward Stance: Prepare Shot (spend the round aiming; next round if you hit it's an automatic Called Shot)
[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Sky (May 28, 2012)

As the log stabilizes, Authiel takes a deep breath and looses another arrow, biting deep into the Trollwife's hide.









*OOC:*


I'm assuming I'm getting the second Kurin dice in the roll below. Probably should have tried a called shot...







[sblock=Attack: ]Rearward Stance attack: 1d12+3d6+1d6(Kurin)=16, hit with one Tengwar. Conserving Hope.[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 1
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 8 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
16 exactly hits your target number (12 for rearward + parry 4), so you do 5 more damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2012)

Kurin stumbles to his feet, rubbing his forehead.

_OOC: Spending my turn out of actions_


----------



## JoeNotCharles (May 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: You already spent your last turn out of actions.  Authiel shot it again and Riggins attacked it, then it attacked Riggins but missed because Hobnob defended him. Now we're on turn 3 and only Authiel has acted.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2012)

Rage is written all over Kurin's face. Mathok in hand he moves back to the front line. *"We'll see the last of you, brute! I'll give the worms a feast only comparable to the one your husband is giving them!"* the dwarf shouts, hoping the mention of the dead troll makes this one's moral waver. 


_Trying an intimidation check on forward stance._


----------



## FourMonos (May 30, 2012)

Riggins grins at his cousin, "Good save, Hob!"

Riggins circles the opposite way this time, watching the troll's big feet.

As soon as she was distracted by Auriel's shot, he tries to stab her in the big toe.


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Jun 6, 2012)

Authiel's arrow bites deep into the troll's hide.  A well aimed shot!

[sblock=Authiel]
I totally forgot - a Great Success is useful for more than just called shots.  (Knew I was missing something.)  If you get a Great Success, you do the Endurance damage of your weapon, PLUS your personal Damage rating.  (Which is 5.)  So you do 5+5=10 damage here.
[/sblock]

Kurin's words make the trollwife hesitate for the briefest of seconds.  A look of intense sorrow crosses her face, but it is quickly replaced by anger. "Worms CHOKE on my Brim!  He too tough for them!  And I too tough for you!"

[sblock=Kurin]
Your TN for Intimidate is 15 (10 + the troll's Attribute Level of 5.) I assume you're rolling Awe since you only rolled 1d6. (You could have used Battle instead to roll 2d6.)  So if you spend a point of Hope, you can add your Body to get 19 and succeed.

Intimidate drains:
Ordinary Success: 1 Hate point
Great Success (1 Tengwar): 2 Hate points
Extraordinary Success (2+ Tengwars): 3 Hate points

So if you decide to spend that Hope, you can drain 2 Hate points.
[/sblock]

As the troll is distracted, Riggins darts forward and stabs again at the troll's foot.  This time he stumbles and his blade sinks into the muck an inch away.

[sblock=Riggins]
Your TN is 14 (10 + the troll's Parry of 4).  Since Sword is a favoured skill, if you spend a point of Hope you can add your Favoured Body of 5, and hit that TN exactly.[/sblock]

The Trollwife ignores Riggins and swings its club at Kurin again, trying to prove the truth of her boast.  And she does!  Her club strikes a ringing blow off Kurin's helm.  He staggers sideways, and although he soon recovers his footing, the pain in his head makes his vision blur.

[sblock=OOC]
Her TN is 12 (6 + Kurin's Parry of 6) so that barely hit.  Actually, no, not barely: Hatred of Dwarves means the attack counts as favoured against Dwarves, so it automatically adds 5 more for the Attribute Level.  Total of 18.

It uses Great Strength to spend a point of Hate and add it's Attribute Level to damage.  Total of 6+5=11 Endurance damage to Kurin, which will take him down from 21 to 11.  Or he can roll with the bow, losing his next action but halving the damage to 6 (which would take him down to 15).  Either way, though, that will make his Endurance less than his current fatigue of 19, so he is now Weary.

While Weary, rolls of 1-3 on the d6's don't count.  So, if you roll 1d12+2d6, and get 8,1,2, your total is 8.  If you get 8,1,4, your total is 12, because 4-6 still counts.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Vacation]
I'll be out of town on vacation untli mid next week.  Go ahead and post your actions for next turn (and whether you want to spend Hope on those rolls above) while waiting for me to get back!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Trollwife]
Attribute Level: 5
Endurance: 20 / 60
Hate: 5
Parry: 4
Armour: ?

Club: 3 (Damage: 6, Edge: ?, Injury: ?)
Crush: 1 (Damage: ?, Edge: ?, Injury: ?)

Great Size: ?
Horrible Strength: After a successful hit, spend 1 Hate to add Attribute Level to Endurance damage.
Hatred (Dwarves): All Attacks are Favoured against Dwarves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2012)

*"Too hard? Oh no we softened him, chopped 'im into little pieces and...Ouhf!"* Kurin is hit midsentence by the huge club and sent rolling in the mud once again. As he struggles to regain footing in the slippery soil, he mumbles to himself.* "Should learn to keep my mouth shut, for my grandpa's beard..."*

_OOC: I'll boost my intimidate so she loses 2 hate points. And roll with the blow._


----------



## Iron Sky (Jun 6, 2012)

Authiel takes careful aim for the troll's eye, but her shot flies wide as the troll lurches and swings about.

[sblock=Attack: ]Rearward Stance attack: 1d12+3d6=11. Conserving Hope.[/sblock]

[sblock=Authiel]*Name:* Authiel Silivrenniel  *Culture:* Elf of Mirkwood  *Standard of Living:* Martial
*Cultural blessing:* Folk of the Dusk  *Calling:* Warden  *Shadow weakness:* Lure of Power
*Specialties:* Mirkwood-lore, Woodwright, Shadow-lore
*Distinctive features:* Hardened, Keen-eyed
*Body*: 5 *Heart*: 3 *Wits*: 6
*Body (favoured)*: 7 *Heart (favoured)*: 6 *Wits (favoured)*: 7
*-Common Skills-*

*Awe*: 2 *Inspire*: 0 *Persuade*: 0 *AP*: 0
*Athletics*: 3 *Travel*: 1 *Stealth*: 2 *AP*: 2
*Awareness*: 2 *Insight*: 0 *Search*: 1 *AP*: 1
*Explore*: 1 *Healing*: 1 *Hunting*: 1 *AP*: 0
*Song*: 2 *Courtesy*: 0 *Riddle*: 0 *AP*: 1
*Craft*: 1 *Battle*: 2 *Lore*: 3 *AP*: 2
*-Weapon Skills-*

*Bow*: 3 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 14 *enc*: 1
*Sword*: 1 *damage*: 5 *edge*: 10 *injury*: 16 *enc*: 2
*Dagger*: 1 *damage*: 3 *edge*: G *injury*: 12 *enc*: 1
*-Virtues-*: 
*-Rewards-*: Woodland Bow
*-Gear-*

Mail shirt *enc*: 12
Cap of iron and leather *enc*: 2
Buckler *enc*: 1
*Endurance*: 24 *Starting Endurance*: 25 *Fatigue*: 19 *Hope*: 8 *Starting Hope*: 11 *Shadow*: 0 *Armour*: 3 *Headgear*: 1 *Parry*: 6 *Shield*: 1 *Damage*: 0 *Ranged*: 0 *Wisdom*: 1 *Valour*: 2 *Experience*: 0 *Total Experience*: 0                   [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 6, 2012)

FOR GRANDPA'S BEARD!  Chants Hobnob, lifting his horn to his lips before giving one short and one long blast. 









*OOC:*


 Open Stance, Song roll to Rally Comrade Kurin, Gandalf Rune!


----------



## FourMonos (Jun 11, 2012)

"Hobbie! You know troll's have no ear for music!"

Riggins jumps near his hobbit comrade, his small blade attempting to scare off the troll wife.









*OOC:*


 Actions: Defensive position, guarding Hobnob.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 17, 2012)

It was for the dwar... OH... Hobnob forgets his place for a moment as he looks back to defend himself against Riggins jibe, hehe... laughs the wee humanoid, as he shrugs his shoulders at his failure to catch the joke mid-battle.


----------

